# Geniusdudekiran's ADA Mini S Iwagumi "Treeless Mountain" Updated 12.02.12



## orchidman

all this is super awesome!!!! 

i vote for UG! it will be more of a different take on a scape that emulates bsk's

are you trying to exactly copy his scape? if so there are a few details that are different about yours. if not, then it looks great, i would just maybe make the substrate line the same level across the entire front of the tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> all this is super awesome!!!!
> 
> i vote for UG! it will be more of a different take on a scape that emulates bsk's
> 
> are you trying to exactly copy his scape? if so there are a few details that are different about yours. if not, then it looks great, i would just maybe make the substrate line the same level across the entire front of the tank.


Thanks man, I think I might do that after all. As far as the substrate line I completely agree. It is really hard though, to get it straight, as when I do, the far right rock moves around. I have to tweak it a little more before I start anything.


----------



## orchidman

roud: i think that on the right side, if you can get the substrate to slope all the way so that the depth at the glass is only like 1" it would be killer! because that big dark spot on the glass from the high substrate really takes your eyes off the scape.

you might think about also making the left hand side a little higher and more sloped in that corner, seems a little off balance.


----------



## Couesfanatic

Aghh your killing me here! I ordered the same tank and light. It was supposed to be in yesterday. Dang UPS.

I have cpd's in my mini m, planning on using my mini s for a fry tank.

I vote ug. This is gunna be good. I will be following this one.

The one thing that makes me worry is the light. From what i've heard its a pretty weak light. Your scape looks great. It looks a lot like a mountain actually. I do agree with the substrate comment on the right side. Good luck, looks nice.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Added a poll. Vote people vote!


----------



## green_valley

Genius, I like your scape. My vote is HC.


----------



## zchauvin

Dude, I'll solve your problems now.. just use both!!! Hc foreground with some Ug tucked into the back. Would look great imo 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## orchidman

or HC with DHG in the back corners!


----------



## zchauvin

Yeap, only think he already has that Ug sooo

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## orchidman

If im not mistaken, he doesnt have HC either. 

i still think the UG would give it some variation from the original


----------



## zchauvin

Oh no joke, I thought he did... Yeah your right though, Ug just has that texture that sets it apart from others 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yes I have both. I have about 3/2 as much or maybe 2 times as much UG as HC. But the HC I have is very healthy. And I have a friend who's willing to sell me a nice amount if I decide to go that route.

Maybe UG with HC tucked into crevices? Or invert that? I'm trying to keep it simple, like less than 3 plants total, maybe 2 or even 1. lol


----------



## orchidman

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Yes I have both. I have about 3/2 as much or maybe 2 times as much UG as HC. But the HC I have is very healthy. And I have a friend who's willing to sell me a nice amount if I decide to go that route.
> 
> Maybe UG with HC tucked into crevices? Or invert that? I'm trying to keep it simple, like less than 3 plants total, maybe 2 or even 1. lol


in that case, i would do the hc with us in the crevices, that would look cool!


----------



## Francis Xavier

Great start genius! If you are looking for good get started tips I encourage you to visit my thread at http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...92-how-mix-carpet-master-iwagumi-journal.html

Soon I will update with rock placement and planting so you can solve your plant choice and stone arrangement questions!


----------



## HypnoticAquatic

first thing i thought even befor i saw your post was having the bottom done with ug like a meadow (might take that center rock out and make more flat) then bring in the hc for the cracks giving the effect of elevation change just by using plant diversity, and slightly pull back a bit of sub from the front right corner looks like a great start!!


----------



## bsk

looks great Kiran. The only thing I would suggest is that you plant it emeresed. If you look at my final picture it no longer looks like a mountain because the slop began to fall and the rocks shifted as I tried to keep it together. It was a real pita trying to keep such a steep slope. gl


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks everyone! 

I am definitely planting emmersed. Might do that tonight. Nothing else to do. lol

So what's the verdict, UG in the front and HC in crevices? I think that'll work just fine with what I've got. How should I get started with wetting the substrate? Misting? Should I put some rootmedic capsules in first?


----------



## zchauvin

Don't worry about the caps. As is packed with nutrients as.it is 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Cool. Planting at the moment!


----------



## eklikewhoa

HC would probably be better looking.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Went for both HC and UG. All planted. I went a little overboard. It looks fully planted right now. Just waiting for it to root. But once it does, it won't take more than a few days before I fill it.

Pics after I eat dinner, 8:59 and 2 hours having been spent hunching over your tank takes a toll on your back and stomach. lol


----------



## somewhatshocked

THIS.

No one not in the hobby ever believes me.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> 2 hours having been spent hunching over your tank takes a toll on your back and stomach. lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Ikr? I'm only 15, my back should _not_ hurt like that. School=books>25-30 lbs=bad back by 25 lol

On a side note, any tips on the UG? You've been pretty successful with it.



somewhatshocked said:


> THIS.
> 
> No one not in the hobby ever believes me.


----------



## orchidman

cant wait for a picture!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Pics are uploading!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Here it is! 









All planted!









You can see how the HC mixes with the UG at the "peak" of the mountain; the scape's predominantly UG though.


----------



## 49833

Very nice! Amazing job.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks! Here's a couple more:



















I _really_ need to figure out what WB setting to switch my camera too, these do not do justice. Much greener.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Best bet is to let it grow in really well to develop a solid root structure prior to flooding. Then be prepared for a diatom outbreak that will blow your mind. For some reason, it always happens to be with UG and nothing else.

And trim it every week or to so it doesn't get so thick that it starts to uproot.

Other than that, I've had success with it in all kinds of water params and temps.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Ikr? I'm only 15, my back should _not_ hurt like that. School=books>25-30 lbs=bad back by 25 lol
> 
> On a side note, any tips on the UG? You've been pretty successful with it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Jake. I have read about it uprooting completely, which would really, really suck.

I saw your diatom problem in your thread. That's very interesting. Diatoms are commonly associated with phosphates, correct (specifically excess phosphates)? Maybe it's just really poor at "sucking up" phosphates? Especially in a tank with just UG? Maybe I should hide some super-sucker plants behind the back left rock (It's pretty much empty back there).



somewhatshocked said:


> Best bet is to let it grow in really well to develop a solid root structure prior to flooding. Then be prepared for a diatom outbreak that will blow your mind. For some reason, it always happens to be with UG and nothing else.
> 
> And trim it every week or to so it doesn't get so thick that it starts to uproot.
> 
> Other than that, I've had success with it in all kinds of water params and temps.


----------



## 49833

How long did you grow your UG and HC in your emmersed set up before adding it into the tank?


----------



## zchauvin

Looking great man. Love the way you placed the Ug.. what kind of fish you thinking?? Some cpd would be great. Look like birds over a lush field 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## orchidman

looks great!!!!!!! the substrate line is fixed and it looks super awesome! and WOW! youve practically got a full carpet!!


----------



## Chlorophile

Very nice!

Hows the bonsai doing?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

nwilso20 said:


> How long did you grow your UG and HC in your emmersed set up before adding it into the tank?


Man... UG for a few months. That stuff was dense in the emmersed setup, made for an easy transplanting into the tank. HC... got that last June in San Francisco at AFA. Started with 2 pots of it, and have been growing it emmersed ever since. I used most of it in my Fluval Spec that I am tearing down, and it all died (but I still had some left in my emmersed setup). That tank looked great in its prime.



zchauvin said:


> Looking great man. Love the way you placed the Ug.. what kind of fish you thinking?? Some cpd would be great. Look like birds over a lush field
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Ya, CPDs ordered today from Rachel. They'll be shipping Monday, and they'll be in my 2.5 gallon until this tank is filled. And I agree, the way the plants are done looks really nice. This tank, visually, is just complete eye candy.



orchidman said:


> looks great!!!!!!! the substrate line is fixed and it looks super awesome! and WOW! youve practically got a full carpet!!


Thanks! Yes I did. I figured the UG would grow in thick there. I do have a practically full carpet. It looks great. Just want to make sure that they'res a solid root system before I fill it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Chlorophile said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Hows the bonsai doing?


Thanks! Your Mini M looks nice, too!

The tree is doing better. I think I simply wasn't watering it enough. I went to Books a Million and got a nice book, and I read that I really should be watering it until it drains out the bottom <derp> and now it's doing better. Soooooo much pollen outside though


----------



## h4n

Nice Kiran!
I like it. I kind do like it with all UG.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks bro! There's HC at the top and in the crevices 



h4n said:


> Nice Kiran!
> I like it. I kind do like it with all UG.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Sadly, I've had the diatom issue in every situation I've grown it in. Even with daily massive water changes. Not sure what the deal is with UG. I always chalk it up to new tank syndrome. 

You're really going to love it.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks Jake. I have read about it uprooting completely, which would really, really suck.
> 
> I saw your diatom problem in your thread. That's very interesting. Diatoms are commonly associated with phosphates, correct (specifically excess phosphates)? Maybe it's just really poor at "sucking up" phosphates? Especially in a tank with just UG? Maybe I should hide some super-sucker plants behind the back left rock (It's pretty much empty back there).


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Jake. I certainly am so far. ADA's quality really unsurpassed. Even if you get right up to the glass, you really don't even think there's glass there. Incredible.



somewhatshocked said:


> Sadly, I've had the diatom issue in every situation I've grown it in. Even with daily massive water changes. Not sure what the deal is with UG. I always chalk it up to new tank syndrome.
> 
> You're really going to love it.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Hey Keria, your tank is looking mighty sweet!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

shrimpnmoss said:


> Hey Keria, your tank is looking mighty sweet!


Thanks man. I've needed a simple, relaxing Iwagumi setup on my desk for a loooooong time. Lately, especially. Lol

PS hope that butchering of my name was an autocorrect mistake  lol


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks man. I've needed a simple, relaxing Iwagumi setup on my desk for a loooooong time. Lately, especially. Lol
> 
> PS hope that butchering of my name was an autocorrect mistake  lol



LOL...you're too quick with the reply before I could change it Kiran!...HA


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Haha true, true. Lol

More pics tomorrow! Figuring out this damn white balance on my camera with these LEDs!



shrimpnmoss said:


> LOL...you're too quick with the reply before I could change it Kiran!...HA


----------



## Chlorophile

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks! Your Mini M looks nice, too!
> 
> The tree is doing better. I think I simply wasn't watering it enough. I went to Books a Million and got a nice book, and I read that I really should be watering it until it drains out the bottom <derp> and now it's doing better. Soooooo much pollen outside though


You got allergies?

Yea, you wan't to water deeply but not frequently.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yup. Although worse in the fall. Spring pollen not so bad. Been bringing it in at night. Pollen and all . But lately, with 95 degree weather in the day, it's not necessary. I just try to protect it from extremes, ya know. I've been taking a break every few days from watering it much, just misting the substrate.



Chlorophile said:


> You got allergies?
> 
> Yea, you wan't to water deeply but not frequently.


----------



## Chlorophile

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Yup. Although worse in the fall. Spring pollen not so bad. Been bringing it in at night. Pollen and all . But lately, with 95 degree weather in the day, it's not necessary. I just try to protect it from extremes, ya know. I've been taking a break every few days from watering it much, just misting the substrate.


Don't bring that tree in at night!!!!

There is noooo reason.. 

I promise you it will be fine even if your getting down to 0F every night.


----------



## orchidman

just a not on bonsai, misting the substrate isnt going to do anything. dont bother with it


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Chlorophile said:


> Don't bring that tree in at night!!!!
> 
> There is noooo reason..
> 
> I promise you it will be fine even if your getting down to 0F every night.


I was told by the original seller that I should protect it from all temperature extremes until it gets used to the environment here... judging by the immaculate shape it came in, he also seems to know what's he's talking about :icon_lol:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So tell me guys -- CPDs or Chili Rasboras? I'm for the former...


----------



## orchidman

What kind of tree is it?

Chillies!


----------



## zchauvin

Cpd 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> What kind of tree is it?
> 
> Chillies!


Chinese elm. Pics in a little while


----------



## orchidman

cool!  im excited to see it! how long ago did you get it?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Month or so. Maybe a little longer. Pics uploading 

Just realized how poor quality _all_ of these pics are. What's the point of taking 16.8 mp pics if it's gonna dumb it down to this resolution? Replacing all these pics on a different hosting service.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Gloomy day outside -- my kind of weather :biggrin:









Pollen!


----------



## Chlorophile

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I was told by the original seller that I should protect it from all temperature extremes until it gets used to the environment here... judging by the immaculate shape it came in, he also seems to know what's he's talking about :icon_lol:


Yea you have to harden them off but if the tree has been outside in 30F weather yet then it's good, typically you harden off for a week, but there is no reason to bring that tree inside anymore.

edit: looks like you've lost a lot of leaves, chlorosis on some leaves as well and necrosis on some spots, make sure you're fertilizing with a 20-20-20 fertilizer twice a month and avoid the dry, dark interior of your home!
Unless you wake up at 5:00 AM and take it outside it is missing out on a lot of valuable light it needs to keep and put on new leaves and growth.


----------



## Chlorophile

Geniusdudekiran said:


> So tell me guys -- CPDs or Chili Rasboras? I'm for the former...


Don't know if I'd do CPD in an Iwagumi after buying some recently for my 20 gallon. 

I think in a Mini S I'd maybe try to do a pair of Badis?
Chili's would be okay but they are very top level fish and so they will probably turn into fish chips. 

Have you looked into Kubotai or the other fish that looks similar? I can't remember the name right now.. Microdevario or something, Rachel has them though I think.


----------



## mjbn

Looking good dude!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Chlorophile said:


> Yea you have to harden them off but if the tree has been outside in 30F weather yet then it's good, typically you harden off for a week, but there is no reason to bring that tree inside anymore.
> 
> edit: looks like you've lost a lot of leaves, chlorosis on some leaves as well and necrosis on some spots, make sure you're fertilizing with a 20-20-20 fertilizer twice a month and avoid the dry, dark interior of your home!
> Unless you wake up at 5:00 AM and take it outside it is missing out on a lot of valuable light it needs to keep and put on new leaves and growth.


I see... I need some fertilizer. If you have a good place with a good price (online) please let me know. It'll be staying outside from now on, as weather isn't getting below 60 at night. What about in the day during the summer, when it's 100+ outside?! It's shaded except for about 6-8 PM... And the AM.



Chlorophile said:


> Don't know if I'd do CPD in an Iwagumi after buying some recently for my 20 gallon.
> 
> I think in a Mini S I'd maybe try to do a pair of Badis?
> Chili's would be okay but they are very top level fish and so they will probably turn into fish chips.
> 
> Have you looked into Kubotai or the other fish that looks similar? I can't remember the name right now.. Microdevario or something, Rachel has them though I think.


Well they're already ordered and shipping tomorrow. Unless I ask Rachel to swap them out for some Chili Rasboras, which I am considering... Needs to be a schooling fish.



mjbn said:


> Looking good dude!


Thanks man!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Ok, I'm sticking to CPDs. Any advice on keeping them _in_ the tank? I can't afford to keep having more shipped (no local sources ). 

Also, if anyone has some _small_ stems of blyxa, hit me up. I'll have to wait until it's filled though, as blyxa is one of the few plants that can't be grown emmersed.


----------



## Couesfanatic

I have 6 cpds in my Mini M. No jumpers yet. Just try not to startle them too bad.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Couesfanatic said:


> I have 6 cpds in my Mini M. No jumpers yet. Just try not to startle them too bad.


How high is your water? I keep mine notoriously high... sometimes ridiculously so. lol


----------



## Couesfanatic

I keep it within an inch of the top at most. I fill it up almost all the way on water change day. Slowly goes down throughout the week.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Couesfanatic said:


> I keep it within an inch of the top at most. I fill it up almost all the way on water change day. Slowly goes down throughout the week.


Cool. Thanks.

From now, it's just a waiting game.


----------



## somewhatshocked

You opposed to a glass top?

They can look pretty cool when the water goes all the way up to the surface of the glass.

Could get some low-iron glass cut for cheap. Or buy one of the overpriced ADA pieces.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> You opposed to a glass top?
> 
> They can look pretty cool when the water goes all the way up to the surface of the glass.
> 
> Could get some low-iron glass cut for cheap. Or buy one of the overpriced ADA pieces.


Kinda want it to be open. But if I have to, I may. I just don't want to. _Anything blocking the aquascape is unnecessary._

On a side note, I just bought 10 Rili shrimp from Jimko. They should be interesting in this tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Jimko's Rilis will look terrific in that tank. Good call!

I don't think high-clarity glass will detract from the aquascape or block anything. Especially if you run the water high and all the way up to the glass. It won't necessarily look like there's even glass on the tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Jimko's Rilis will look terrific in that tank. Good call!
> 
> I don't think high-clarity glass will detract from the aquascape or block anything. Especially if you run the water high and all the way up to the glass. It won't necessarily look like there's even glass on the tank.


That is true. I may very well end up doing that.


----------



## mluk27

I have the water on my finnex nearly topped off maybe a few centimeters at times, I have had no fish jump out. CPD stay near the bottom and like to hide in the back a lot. Skittish little guys.. My chili rasboras do like to hang out near the top, but I havent had any issues of them juming out.. just getting sucked into the filter lol =/


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Cool. My far left rock hides some dead space, I suspect the CPDs will hid around there.


----------



## orchidman

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I see... I need some fertilizer. If you have a good place with a good price (online) please let me know. It'll be staying outside from now on, as weather isn't getting below 60 at night. What about in the day during the summer, when it's 100+ outside?! It's shaded except for about 6-8 PM... And the AM.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they're already ordered and shipping tomorrow. Unless I ask Rachel to swap them out for some Chili Rasboras, which I am considering... Needs to be a schooling fish.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!


you should be able to get fertilizer at your local garden center, or even home depot or lowes. doesnt have to be a fancy bonsai fertilizer.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> you should be able to get fertilizer at your local garden center, or even home depot or lowes. doesnt have to be a fancy bonsai fertilizer.


I see. What should I look for?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Little update here. Custom acrylic lily pipes are in, courtesy of Martin (Fishykid1), great quality. I had him make some ADA Mini style pipes, 10mm. I really do recommend if you're looking for pipes, go to him; avoid the 3 week Asian shipping route and the wallet-wrenching prices of American sellers 





































Being the nifty little kid I am, I just made a little cover for the tank out of some bamboo skewers and Saran wrap, seeing that the tank will probably be in its current emmersed state for a minimum of 2 weeks (other opinions?). Enjoy!


----------



## h4n

I like the Saran wrap bamboo lid lol!
Nice pipes. So they just fit snug against the glass?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

h4n said:


> I like the Saran wrap bamboo lid lol!
> Nice pipes. So they just fit snug against the glass?


Haha thanks man, worth all 6 minutes of making it. lol

Yes, they fit completely flush with the 6mm glass. Really nice and extremely clear.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I'm really enjoying that LED fixture.

Thoughts on it so far?


----------



## salmon

awesome mini kiran! the rocks are placed very well and the planting looks like it will work really well :thumbsup: 

the CPD's should be fine, I cant be %100 sure as I never found it, but I think I lost one to skydiving in the course of 8-9 months with a full to the brim open top. As you mentioned, they will likely hide behind the rock on the left, never really see mine near the surface unless they're feeding.

blyxa would look nice in the back left, cpd's will really appreciate it too.


----------



## fishykid1

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Little update here. Custom acrylic lily pipes are in, courtesy of Martin (Fishykid1), great quality. I had him make some ADA Mini style pipes, 10mm. I really do recommend if you're looking for pipes, go to him; avoid the 3 week Asian shipping route and the wallet-wrenching prices of American sellers


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks! I guess the outflow part could have been a tad shorter, but they still look good on the tank! The only thing this tank is missing.... water!

H4N, On rimless tanks like that I try to make them fit snug to the glass so you don't have to worry about suction cups, especially with the style outflow and intake he wanted. On a normal lily outflow and intake you would probably need suction cups.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> I'm really enjoying that LED fixture.
> 
> Thoughts on it so far?


Thoughts so far? I love it, it's probably the sleekest, sexiest light I've ever owned. Being OCD about things like this, I love how it stays _perfectly_ parallel with the top of the tank, not a smaller/larger angle than a perfect 90 degrees. I was worried about that. lol

As far as how powerful it is, I don't really know yet. I do know that nothing is dying, melting, yellowing, or anything of the sort as of yet. I called AFA the night I made the order, and asked specifically if it would be powerful enough for UG. The guy said "Yes, and if not, you just need 2 (lol). We are growing Glosso with it just fine." So, we'll see. I'll keep you posted, for sure.



salmon said:


> awesome mini kiran! the rocks are placed very well and the planting looks like it will work really well :thumbsup:
> 
> the CPD's should be fine, I cant be %100 sure as I never found it, but I think I lost one to skydiving in the course of 8-9 months with a full to the brim open top. As you mentioned, they will likely hide behind the rock on the left, never really see mine near the surface unless they're feeding.
> 
> blyxa would look nice in the back left, cpd's will really appreciate it too.


Thanks man! The rock placement is perfect. Thank bsk for that. I fell in love with the scape when I saw it in his journal, and it's really something to be able to have it on my desk and own it now.

Thanks for the info. I think that'll be okay with me, as long as they're out _sometimes_. I only just realized that I haven't had a tank with fish besides otos in a loooong time. lol. Between the CPD's, Rilis, and the oto, things should be okay. As far as having _something_ to see in the tank at any given time, lol.

And I totally agree with the idea of Blyxa. If anyone has some _small_ stems let me know. Unfortunately it can't be grown emmersed, though, so I'll have to wait a few weeks.



fishykid1 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks! I guess the outflow part could have been a tad shorter, but they still look good on the tank! The only thing this tank is missing.... water!
> 
> H4N, On rimless tanks like that I try to make them fit snug to the glass so you don't have to worry about suction cups, especially with the style outflow and intake he wanted. On a normal lily outflow and intake you would probably need suction cups.


Yeah, thanks again! They really do fit perfectly with the glass. That was the only thing that stood out to me, that the outflow was a little high, but it's okay I guess. For the price, however, they're way more than I could ask for. Having seen some others' acrylic pipes, these are by far the best. Like take most others, add them together, multiply them by ten and square them and that's the quality of these. lol


Here's an edited photo, this looks MUCH closer to the real deal. None of my camera's white balance settings fit this tank's lighting.


----------



## jkan0228

Very nice Kiran. Sexy light fixture. Are they from ADA?


----------



## fishykid1

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Yeah, thanks again! They really do fit perfectly with the glass. That was the only thing that stood out to me, that the outflow was a little high, but it's okay I guess. For the price, however, they're way more than I could ask for. Having seen some others' acrylic pipes, these are by far the best. Like take most others, add them together, multiply them by ten and square them and that's the quality of these. lol


Yeah, that's what I was saying. I don't really know how far I can push the limits for this small tubing. Tell you what, I'll try to make one that's even tighter bend and if you like it more we'll figure something out. Sound okay? :icon_cool


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Jeff, it's an Archaea 30cm LED. I don't think they're owned by ADA but I believe they are affiliated.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Haha that'd be sweet if you get the chance. No rush though, won't be filled for a few weeks.



fishykid1 said:


> Yeah, that's what I was saying. I don't really know how far I can push the limits for this small tubing. Tell you what, I'll try to make one that's even tighter bend and if you like it more we'll figure something out. Sound okay? :icon_cool


----------



## jkan0228

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks Jeff, it's an Archaea 30cm LED. I don't think they're owned by ADA but I believe they are affiliated.


Yea I've heard that they don't have much power. I'd get another one.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> Yea I've heard that they don't have much power. I'd get another one.


:icon_lol: If I have to, I will, Jeff!!! lol j/k, I may need to... we'll see.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Okay, everyone, what shrimp for this tank: PFR or Rili? Red Rili, that is.

PS how do I edit/close the poll? Contact a mod?


----------



## Dollface

Archaea is AFA's brand of materials. 

You're probably going to need a more powerful light to grow UG.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

... A second one suffice you think?


----------



## Dollface

Possibly. IME one fixture managed to grow java fern and moss well, but that was about it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Dollface said:


> Possibly. IME one fixture managed to grow java fern and moss well, but that was about it.


I'm angry at the AFA people now, they told me it would be fine and that Glosso has grown fine under it for them. I saw it, too, when I went there last Summer.


----------



## fishykid1

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I'm angry at the AFA people now, they told me it would be fine and that Glosso has grown fine under it for them. I saw it, too, when I went there last Summer.


Hey kiran, 

Why not try it with just that fixture for a little bit?


----------



## Dollface

UG is much more demanding than glosso.


----------



## mluk27

Yeah I have been questionable about how strong those LEDS are which pretty much has kept me from buying one lol I wish the Archea CF didnt have the giant clip


----------



## i'm a ninja

If it were my tank I would put something between the tank and the glass top of the desk before you fill it all the way up with water


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

fishykid1 said:


> Hey kiran,
> 
> Why not try it with just that fixture for a little bit?


I plan to.



Dollface said:


> UG is much more demanding than glosso.


I realize. However they told me they grew it with ease and I assumed Glosso with ease = UG at a slow rate.

<Reality_Distortion_Field>I will do it though. It will work. It will. (I would put a slash and mentioned prefix but the reality distortion field is still activated )



mluk27 said:


> Yeah I have been questionable about how strong those LEDS are which pretty much has kept me from buying one lol I wish the Archea CF didnt have the giant clip


Ya but I think I should work. I don't need the UG to _grow_ persay...



i'm a ninja said:


> If it were my tank I would put something between the tank and the glass top of the desk before you fill it all the way up with water


Yeah... should've bought the garden mat...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So, PFR or Red Rili? I think PFR...


----------



## orchidman

those pipes are NICEEE! i cant even tell they are acrylic! im going to have to get some for my tank, when i upgrade to rimles!


----------



## madehtsobi

Looking good man! 

So u got ur pipes??! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> those pipes are NICEEE! i cant even tell they are acrylic! im going to have to get some for my tank, when i upgrade to rimles!


Thanks! Yeah, his pipes are legit. Do it!



madehtsobi said:


> Looking good man!
> 
> So u got ur pipes??! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yep!


----------



## orchidman

guess that means i have to get my rimless tank then


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yessiree, it does. Do it! You won't regret it, ADA glass is amazing. I was talking to h4n earlier and we agreed the glass clarity is like the difference between a Honda Civic and a BMW ///M3. lol my ///M3 tank :hihi:

Everyone is cleverly avoiding my question for some reason: Painted Fire Reds or Red Rilis!? lol


----------



## orchidman

just the differece between standard rimmed AGA and a rimless tank is amazing! before you even think about high clarity glass! i have a Mr aqua 7.5 bowfront that im using for my nano reef, and i love it! i cant even imagine how nice it would be to have a rimless tank instead of my 10g!


----------



## orchidman

i say PFR! im not a fan of rillis


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Haha yeah me too. PFR from Ebi ---> New tank, Rilis from Jimko ---> Ebi. lol


----------



## orchidman

rillis ---> toilet TTs------> ebi

lol! im really not fond of rillis


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> rillis ---> toilet TTs------> ebi
> 
> lol! im really not fond of rillis


lol if I do that, then TTs ---> Ebi, TTs X CRS = Ugly = Toilet because they don't sell  

The Ebi is my CRS/CBS breeding tank lol


----------



## orchidman

CRS ----> my tank roud: or just send the TT---->My tank!


----------



## jkan0228

I gotchu for the TT's :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

no money  unless its a donation roud: you can get yourself a tax return for it... but since we are both teens, just send them over!


----------



## jkan0228

I was referring to Kiran :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

gotcha :iamwithst ill still take a donation though


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> I was referring to Kiran :hihi:


Man, where's that like button when you need it, lol


----------



## jkan0228

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Man, where's that like button when you need it, lol


Where's that paypal payment when you need it? Hahaha


----------



## fishykid1

jkan0228 said:


> Where's that paypal payment when you need it? Hahaha


Better yet, where's the money tree when you need it...


----------



## Francis Xavier

fishykid1 said:


> Better yet, where's the money tree when you need it...


Right here


----------



## fishykid1

Francis Xavier said:


> Right here


Too funny! Thanks for the laugh :thumbsup:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

fishykid1 said:


> Too funny! Thanks for the laugh :thumbsup:


+1, after a long day at school! Lol


----------



## somewhatshocked

Definitely do PFRs with the UG! They'll look shockingly red on the bright green.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Definitely do PFRs with the UG! They'll look shockingly red on the bright green.


"shockingly red" sounds great to me! Lol yeah I think I'm going to do PFRs in here. 

CPDs arriving tomorrow according to USPS. We'll see about that. They'll be going in one of my 2.5 gallons for the time being.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I've been thinking about the CPDs for a couple days and I think they'll also look pretty great. Almost like whale sharks (if you're going for perspective and such). 

Their eye-popping pattern and the deep red of PFRs are going to stand out really well in the tank. 

Can't wait to see it all come together.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> I've been thinking about the CPDs for a couple days and I think they'll also look pretty great. Almost like whale sharks (if you're going for perspective and such).
> 
> Their eye-popping pattern and the deep red of PFRs are going to stand out really well in the tank.
> 
> Can't wait to see it all come together.


Thanks Jake. I'm not really a fan of the perspective bandwagon, persay. I like to appreciate an aquascape for what it is, a small, self-contained, nearly self-sustaining ecosystem which you ultimately have control over. That's not to make myself sound like some sort of crazy kid who views myself as the God of my tank(s), but I find that that's really a fascinating aspect of this hobby. You call the shots, and the outcome is rewarding. Maybe partially because you have the responsibility of caring for the life contained within the work of art you create. That only recently fully occurred to me. That aquascapes are a living work of art. 

Designing this tank has been a way for me to get back to aquascaping from the world of shrimp tanks. It's a whole different realm, as you yourself know. Iwagumis are a true work of art. Simple, relaxing, and natural, combined perfectly with the equipment aspect of ADA accessories and all-glass pipes, diffusers, bubble counters, etc. I really want this tank to demonstrate that simplicity is truly the ultimate sophistication. How have I done thus far?


----------



## gnod

one thing on cpds is that give them time to adjust to the light around your tank before turning the actual light on, on the tank. makes them less skittish
also, give them few weeks to get used to you as well. my guys are out and about so much! it took me a while though. they exhibit such interesting characters also, i can watch them all day.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

gnod said:


> one thing on cpds is that give them time to adjust to the light around your tank before turning the actual light on, on the tank. makes them less skittish
> also, give them few weeks to get used to you as well. my guys are out and about so much! it took me a while though. they exhibit such interesting characters also, i can watch them all day.


Thanks for the info, can't wait!


----------



## somewhatshocked

I'm definitely with you on the perspective thing. 

I'm _really_ pulling for you on this UG thing. Just got a text message from my other half telling me the algae uprooted the UG in my Ebi. So now I'm on the hunt for a replacement plant that is not baby tears.

Maybe it's best for me to just look at everybody else's UG tanks with envy instead of having my own.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> I'm definitely with you on the perspective thing.
> 
> I'm _really_ pulling for you on this UG thing. Just got a text message from my other half telling me the algae uprooted the UG in my Ebi. So now I'm on the hunt for a replacement plant that is not baby tears.
> 
> Maybe it's best for me to just look at everybody else's UG tanks with envy instead of having my own.


lol, grow it emmersed, looks great that way. lol

That's really too bad Jake, hope you can figure something out. Perhaps Hemianthus micranthemoides or dwarf sag?


----------



## somewhatshocked

I have about 5sq ft of it growing emersed. That's how much I love it. So I'll be sticking with it that way. 

Will likely go with something grassy for the shrimplets to hide in.

Speaking of shrimp... you're going to love UG with shrimp. My Neos always breed like crazy and I have a better survival rate with UG.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> I have about 5sq ft of it growing emersed. That's how much I love it. So I'll be sticking with it that way.
> 
> Will likely go with something grassy for the shrimplets to hide in.
> 
> Speaking of shrimp... you're going to love UG with shrimp. My Neos always breed like crazy and I have a better survival rate with UG.


lol That's really awesome. Make a putting green of UG, lol

I would suggest DHG 'Belem' but frankly I think it's an ugly plant. 

That's pretty interesting. Especially considering all these ignant peoples' fears of it eating their baby shrimp. lol

That would be great, given that my light will grow it. But it will [Reality distortion field still active] :hihi:


----------



## somewhatshocked

Well.... if it _doesn't_ grow it... you could suspend a cheap CFL above the tank and just hide it when photographing everything. 

As for UG and shrimp, I think it's the surface area and the general nature of shrimp to graze all day long. Mine hang out in it more than they do moss.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Well.... if it _doesn't_ grow it... you could suspend a cheap CFL above the tank and just hide it when photographing everything.
> 
> As for UG and shrimp, I think it's the surface area and the general nature of shrimp to graze all day long. Mine hang out in it more than they do moss.


*"Design is not just what it looks like and feels like. Design is how it works." -- Steve Jobs*


Ahh, Jake, you are correct; make it work. But, this is my ADA tank! Make it work and look great in the process! It has to _look_ flawless. I do have a 13w PCL though...


----------



## Hayden

Great thread and beautiful tank, can't wait to see it filled. Love the Steve Jobs quotes. he really understood how form follows function.


----------



## somewhatshocked

HAHA! I was kidding.

I _think_ the fixture will be fine with UG, honestly. But I can't wait to see how it does in practice.

Part of me wants to see two of those fixtures used together, though. Just because they're such sleek, handsome pieces of equipment.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Hayden said:


> Great thread and beautiful tank, can't wait to see it filled. Love the Steve Jobs quotes. he really understood how form follows function.


Thank you for the compliments. I couldn't agree any more 



somewhatshocked said:


> HAHA! I was kidding.
> 
> I _think_ the fixture will be fine with UG, honestly. But I can't wait to see how it does in practice.
> 
> Part of me wants to see two of those fixtures used together, though. Just because they're such sleek, handsome pieces of equipment.


Haha yeah me too. Frankly, I'm not going to change my plans based on _one_ person's opinion (please, no offense at all, Dollface). I would say this even if it were Mr. Amano himself telling me this. I'm a stubborn little brat :hihi:

Yes, the part of me that wants to see this is my ocular nerve, the part that doesn't is my wallet :hihi:


----------



## Dollface

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Haha yeah me too. Frankly, I'm not going to change my plans based on _one_ person's opinion (please, no offense at all, Dollface).


Yeah, I only grew it for three years. It's not like I was basically the main hobby supplier or anything, my opinion is pretty much worthless. :icon_roll


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Dollface said:


> Yeah, I only grew it for three years. It's not like I was basically the main hobby supplier or anything, my opinion is pretty much worthless. :icon_roll


Look, I stated my opinion. You left out the part after it what you quoted. That was kind of important. The post was not directed at your vast knowledge of the plant (not being sarcastic, you do know a lot about UG obviously. And I respect that), nor was it meant to be condescending or rude, but it was directed at your pointing out that my light _may_ not be sufficient to grow said plant. If you want to take it that way, go ahead; I prefaced the comment with "no offense" and that was the truth.


----------



## Dollface

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Look, I stated my opinion. You left out the part after it what you quoted. That was kind of important. The post was not directed at your vast knowledge of the plant (not being sarcastic, you do know a lot about UG obviously. And I respect that), nor was it meant to be condescending or rude, but it was directed at your pointing out that my light _may_ not be sufficient to grow said plant. If you want to take it that way, go ahead; I prefaced the comment with "no offense" and that was the truth.


Dude, I was trying to help you. I've grown UG for years, and used that same fixture for almost 6 months over another tank, and in my estimation it's just not going to be enough to grow UG, especially submersed. But if you want to straight up ignore me because it's just like, _my opinion man_, then good luck with that. :icon_conf


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Dollface said:


> Dude, I was trying to help you. I've grown UG for years, and used that same fixture for almost 6 months over another tank, and in my estimation it's just not going to be enough to grow UG, especially submersed. But if you want to straight up ignore me because it's just like, _my opinion man_, then good luck with that. :icon_conf


You crazy Californians. jk, jk :hihi:

And I appreciate the help. I appreciate it coming from someone who's used the same light (Question, what tank was it on? _Not_ questioning you, just wondering).

All I was trying to say, the only point I was trying to make was: The fixture is purchased and already over my tank which is already planted and that I fully intend to grow (Or TRY to grow) Utricularia graminifolia under said light. And that no one was going to change that decision, and if it comes to you being correct then I will have no problem at all submitting to the fact that you were correct and I will be forced to reconsider. That's all I said. I said no offense and that it was nothing personal, and to please not take it that way. We straight? :hihi:


----------



## Dollface

Geniusdudekiran said:


> You crazy Californians. jk, jk :hihi:
> 
> And I appreciate the help. I appreciate it coming from someone who's used the same light (Question, what tank was it on? _Not_ questioning you, just wondering).
> 
> All I was trying to say, the only point I was trying to make was: The fixture is purchased and already over my tank which is already planted and that I fully intend to grow (Or TRY to grow) Utricularia graminifolia under said light. And that no one was going to change that decision, and if it comes to you being correct then I will have no problem at all submitting to the fact that you were correct and I will be forced to reconsider. That's all I said. I said no offense and that it was nothing personal, and to please not take it that way. We straight? :hihi:


It was over a Mini-M. The height of an M and an S is not that different though. In fact, I was considering getting another one of those fixtures for my mini-S, but decided against it as I want to grow HC and it was just too under powered on my M. 

Really, if you have to tack "no offense" on to the end of a comment, you should really rethink making the comment in the first place, and saying it after the fact doesn't erase that your comments and attitude come off as staggeringly dismissive and immature. Just because you don't like what someone is telling you, doesn't mean that their "opinion" is less valid. So no, we're not ~straight~ bro, but I still wish you luck.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Dollface said:


> It was over a Mini-M. The height of an M and an S is not that different though. In fact, I was considering getting another one of those fixtures for my mini-S, but decided against it as I want to grow HC and it was just too under powered on my M.
> 
> Really, if you have to tack "no offense" on to the end of a comment, you should really rethink making the comment in the first place, and saying it after the fact doesn't erase that your comments and attitude come off as staggeringly dismissive and immature. Just because you don't like what someone is telling you, doesn't mean that their "opinion" is less valid. So no, we're not ~straight~ bro, but I still wish you luck.


Okay, I think it's time we just end this little argument. I "tacked on 'no offense'" because I have been told by the AFA people themselves as well as numerous other hobbyists that this will work. And I have decided to go through with it and use the light.

I don't like what you're telling me, no. But I never once said that it was less valid, which is perhaps the causing misunderstanding of this debate. I'm not being "staggeringly dismissive and immature." Perhaps immature towards my own situation and the light, which will only hurt me/my UG in the long run, but not you at all. Dismissive, no as I am still typing this. Dismissive of your opinion, possibly. But that's not to say that I deem it be invalid.

Let's just step back and calm down. We're arguing over a light which I have already purchased and is already over my Mini S. That's a pretty petty thing to be arguing over, right? So I say let's not beat a dead horse and go home. :icon_lol:


----------



## freph

How's the UG going so far with the light? It's a very nice looking little fixture (and produces a nice color light as well) but I'm curious as to how it actually performs. Setup looks great btw. Very sleek and nicely scaped. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> How's the UG going so far with the light? It's a very nice looking little fixture (and produces a nice color light as well) but I'm curious as to how it actually performs. Setup looks great btw. Very sleek and nicely scaped. :thumbsup:


Thanks! Looks totally fine so far. So far. So far...

Got my filter today as well as the CPDs, both look great. Having trouble figuring out how I can set up this filter to look good...


----------



## freph

If it's still the ZooMed, good luck on that one...they should be located level with the tank for max flow but I think it decreases if you move it say under the stand/desk. I'd have gone for an Eheim 2211 just for ease of hiding and powahhhh.


----------



## Chlorophile

Dollface said:


> It was over a Mini-M. The height of an M and an S is not that different though. In fact, I was considering getting another one of those fixtures for my mini-S, but decided against it as I want to grow HC and it was just too under powered on my M.
> 
> Really, if you have to tack "no offense" on to the end of a comment, you should really rethink making the comment in the first place, and saying it after the fact doesn't erase that your comments and attitude come off as staggeringly dismissive and immature. Just because you don't like what someone is telling you, doesn't mean that their "opinion" is less valid. So no, we're not ~straight~ bro, but I still wish you luck.





Dollface said:


> Dude, I was trying to help you. I've grown UG for years, and used that same fixture for almost 6 months over another tank, and in my estimation it's just not going to be enough to grow UG, especially submersed. But if you want to straight up ignore me because it's just like, _my opinion man_, then good luck with that. :icon_conf


Wow... ego much?
Both of these posts should probably be prefaced with no offense. 
But good job on handing out life lessons. 
If when someone doesn't value your precious opinion you get all butthurt and say stuff like "So no, we're not ~straight~ bro," and "if you want to straight up ignore me because it's just like, _my opinion man_, then good luck with that," then maybe stop holding your opinion on a pedestal. 


edit: oh yea, no offense.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> If it's still the ZooMed, good luck on that one...they should be located level with the tank for max flow but I think it decreases if you move it say under the stand/desk. I'd have gone for an Eheim 2211 just for ease of hiding and powahhhh.


Budget man, budget. lol

Got it figured out, but it's now behind the tank, so I need a background. I think I might just take the silvery ADA catalog and make one out of that. Looks nice.


----------



## freph

Budget? Pshaw. The 2211 is only ~$30 more than the ZooMed.  However, I don't know how tight your wallet and income are so I can't really say much. I wonder if Frank will show up at your door one night after he finds out you violated an ADA magazine for a tank cover? :hihi: Patiently awaiting utility-style background of ADA goodness!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Budget? Pshaw. The 2211 is only ~$30 more than the ZooMed.  However, I don't know how tight your wallet and income are so I can't really say much. I wonder if Frank will show up at your door one night after he finds out you violated an ADA magazine for a tank cover? :hihi: Patiently awaiting utility-style background of ADA goodness!


lol, already sunk hundreds into this setup. To answer that, it's a teenage budget, 'nuff said, lol 

lol yeah, I know. Lockin' all my windows, Frank Wazeter's on his way from TX, lol. Anyway, Frank, care to chime in? lol


----------



## Dollface

Chlorophile said:


> Wow... ego much?
> Both of these posts should probably be prefaced with no offense.
> But good job on handing out life lessons.
> If when someone doesn't value your precious opinion you get all butthurt and say stuff like "So no, we're not ~straight~ bro," and "if you want to straight up ignore me because it's just like, _my opinion man_, then good luck with that," then maybe stop holding your opinion on a pedestal.
> 
> 
> edit: oh yea, no offense.


My entire point was that flippantly ignoring advice just because you don't like what the person is saying, much like what you did with Frank about your algae issues, is foolish. 

I'm not presenting myself as the be all end all of UG information, or even information about that fixture, but the fact is that my "opinion" on this light is backed up by other's experiences, and I do have years of first hand knowledge, and feedback from MANY other people who have grown UG to back up my statements. 

So "no offense" but sticking your fingers in your ears and going 'la la la la la' as loud as you can doesn't change the fact that the light just isn't going to be powerful enough to sustain UG. :icon_neut

PS: I find your comment on this amusing considering the following quote, emphasis mine.


> Antbug has the 36w light and thinks its perfect for the Mini L, *so I would definitely take his word on that*


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Dollface said:


> *[Exhibit A]* My entire point was that flippantly ignoring advice just because you don't like what the person is saying, *[Exhibit B]* much like what you did with Frank about your algae issues, is foolish.
> 
> *[Exhibit C]* I'm not presenting myself as the be all end all of UG information, or even information about that fixture, but the fact is that my "opinion" on this light is backed up by other's experiences, and I do have years of first hand knowledge, and feedback from MANY other people who have grown UG to back up my statements.
> 
> *[Exhibit D]*So "no offense" but sticking your fingers in your ears and going 'la la la la la' as loud as you can doesn't change the fact that the light just isn't going to be powerful enough to sustain UG. :icon_neut
> 
> PS: I find your comment on this amusing considering the following quote, emphasis mine.


A.) You see, you simply don't understand the notion of the said reality distortion field 

B.) He came through with his algae issues. He did it a different way, and it worked, give credit where credit is due. Think different. Historically it pays off.

C.) Call me crazy, but "Yeah, I only grew it for three years. It's not like I was basically the main hobby supplier or anything, my opinion is pretty much worthless," sounds to me like presenting yourself as the be all end all of UG information.

D.) Opinion.

Bottom Line: I don't understand what _bothers_ you so much about my using this light. You're not trying to help, regardless of your saying so. So if you don't have anything constructive to say, I ask that you kindly stay off my thread(s). Thank you.


----------



## Chlorophile

Dollface said:


> My entire point was that flippantly ignoring advice just because you don't like what the person is saying, much like what you did with Frank about your algae issues, is foolish.
> 
> I'm not presenting myself as the be all end all of UG information, or even information about that fixture, but the fact is that my "opinion" on this light is backed up by other's experiences, and I do have years of first hand knowledge, and feedback from MANY other people who have grown UG to back up my statements.
> 
> So "no offense" but sticking your fingers in your ears and going 'la la la la la' as loud as you can doesn't change the fact that the light just isn't going to be powerful enough to sustain UG. :icon_neut
> 
> PS: I find your comment on this amusing considering the following quote, emphasis mine.


The more you know about a subject the more confident you should be in your own position. 
You haven't shown any such confidence beyond calling your claims fact. 
Turning around and saying that you aren't the be all end all UG information doesn't serve to soften the brazen disrespect you are showing for anyone who doesn't follow your advice. 

Backpedal, point fingers to me, quote other people agreeing with you, it doesn't matter.

Kiran said from the beginning that if he needed another light he would get one.


----------



## Francis Xavier

Alright guys, this has gotten just a little off the beaten path: really, this isn't what these threads are about, so I'll just say something briefly.

I've known Dollface a long time (a little rough around the edges isn't she?), and beneath that mean exterior is a genuine person who only wants to see you successfully grow out your layout. Like it or not, she probably has more experience with that plant than anyone else in the States (I totally defer to her when it comes to that plant). You don't have to like her to take advantage of her mistakes and hassles and hard lessons learned (if anything, you could grow it out so well that you could make fun of her for once having a problem growing it!).

You guys are still young and you want to maximize your money spent for the best possible results, right? Leverage her lessons to your benefit. Mistakes are costly, and you want to make as few of them as possible so you can have what you really want: a badass planted aquarium.

It's rather unfortunate that the folks that sold you the light said it could grow what it does. After looking at the specs, it is about half powered from what it actually is, since the 12,000k blue for plants is all but useless. If you can grow out those plants, all the more power to ya, the odds are fairly much stacked against it from the looks of it though.

But then again, I've yet to have much success with LED's and plants as-of-yet. 

If you can, I'd sport for any 27w fixture that can carry the 8,000k CF bulb: it's perfect for the Mini S/M. Either way, you have a 50/50 shot of getting to say "I told you so," or going with a 100% chance of success.

As for the filter, you'll eventually want a 2211 for the biological filtration capacity, but you can always upgrade later: that's not critical today. 

I'm not going to hunt you down if you use the ADA booklet as a background. Though I will say that those items tend to turn into collectors items!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Francis Xavier said:


> Alright guys, this has gotten just a little off the beaten path: really, this isn't what these threads are about, so I'll just say something briefly.
> 
> I've known Dollface a long time (a little rough around the edges isn't she?), and beneath that mean exterior is a genuine person who only wants to see you successfully grow out your layout. Like it or not, she probably has more experience with that plant than anyone else in the States (I totally defer to her when it comes to that plant). You don't have to like her to take advantage of her mistakes and hassles and hard lessons learned (if anything, you could grow it out so well that you could make fun of her for once having a problem growing it!).
> 
> You guys are still young and you want to maximize your money spent for the best possible results, right? Leverage her lessons to your benefit. Mistakes are costly, and you want to make as few of them as possible so you can have what you really want: a badass planted aquarium.
> 
> It's rather unfortunate that the folks that sold you the light said it could grow what it does. After looking at the specs, it is about half powered from what it actually is, since the 12,000k blue for plants is all but useless. If you can grow out those plants, all the more power to ya, the odds are fairly much stacked against it from the looks of it though.
> 
> But then again, I've yet to have much success with LED's and plants as-of-yet.
> 
> If you can, I'd sport for any 27w fixture that can carry the 8,000k CF bulb: it's perfect for the Mini S/M. Either way, you have a 50/50 shot of getting to say "I told you so," or going with a 100% chance of success.
> 
> As for the filter, you'll eventually want a 2211 for the biological filtration capacity, but you can always upgrade later: that's not critical today.
> 
> I'm not going to hunt you down if you use the ADA booklet as a background. Though I will say that those items tend to turn into collectors items!


Thanks Frank, that helps. As I said I do respect her successes with the plant but it's hard to sometimes when it's conveyed in a condescending fashion, which is how I took it, at least.

This version of the light is the all-white version, no blues on this one, if I understand what you are saying. Does that make a difference? I plan to buy a 27W Archaea if I can find one for a good price, although not until I have used this one long enough to make a decision.

Yeah, I just but the book up and put it on the back of the tank, looks good. I'd rather have it on the back of a tank with its nice, shiny sheen than on my coffee table just kinda sitting there. I'll get another one when I order from you guys again someday.


----------



## Francis Xavier

And don't take me wrong, I am only interested in your success as a hobbyist, so forgive me for butting in. 

I don't have any experience with the all white LED, so I can't say one way or the other


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Francis Xavier said:


> And don't take me wrong, I am only interested in your success as a hobbyist, so forgive me for butting in.
> 
> I don't have any experience with the all white LED, so I can't say one way or the other


No need to apologize, man. "We straight" :hihi:

Okay. Thanks. Do YOU think 2 of these fixtures would be "sufficient?"


----------



## Chlorophile

Geniusdudekiran said:


> No need to apologize, man. "We straight" :hihi:
> 
> Okay. Thanks. Do YOU think 2 of these fixtures would be "sufficient?"


I know my opinion isn't very valuable, as I have never owned the fixture, nor have I grown UG, but I have some background in.. well a lot of things, but as far as this is concerned, electronics.

Based on the size the lamp I'd assume it has an external power supply, can you take a look and tell me what the Amp rating on it is? 
It'll say 12v xxx mA or something like that. 

The leds are apparently running at 56mw which is very low, you could probably double the power supplied to them very easily with no ill effects, but I'm not sure what kind of LEDs are being used..


----------



## Chlorophile

Looked at some pictures of the light, it looks like 5mm high flux leds... 
Also I am not sure if the values given on the website are based on the LED specs or if they are their calculations based on the power provided... 

If you are willing to try out a soldering iron and some handiwork, depending on the power supply you have you could rig up some 1w cree leds in there and definitely increase light output.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Chlorophile said:


> I know my opinion isn't very valuable, as I have never owned the fixture, nor have I grown UG, but I have some background in.. well a lot of things, but as far as this is concerned, electronics.
> 
> Based on the size the lamp I'd assume it has an external power supply, can you take a look and tell me what the Amp rating on it is?
> It'll say 12v xxx mA or something like that.
> 
> The leds are apparently running at 56mw which is very low, you could probably double the power supplied to them very easily with no ill effects, but I'm not sure what kind of LEDs are being used..


Thanks man, looks like we've got output of 12V at 500mA.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Chlorophile said:


> Looked at some pictures of the light, it looks like 5mm high flux leds...
> Also I am not sure if the values given on the website are based on the LED specs or if they are their calculations based on the power provided...
> 
> If you are willing to try out a soldering iron and some handiwork, depending on the power supply you have you could rig up some 1w cree leds in there and definitely increase light output.


I'm all for it. My electronics knowledge is prolly minimal compared to yours but I've got the materials, at least.


----------



## Chlorophile

Hmm.. alright 500ma.. well that isn't a lot to work with I now understand why the lamp is as dim as it supposedly is. 

Does the lamp get very hot as is?
Does it get warm at all? 
I don't know what its made of but it looks like there may be some metal, but it also looks like there is no ventilation slots either for hot air to rise out of.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Hot I don't think would be a fair statement, but warm definitely so. Looks/feels like an aluminum alloy.

And no slots, you're correct.


----------



## Chlorophile

Hmm.. 

The best thing to do may be to find a 12v 2amp power supply and run 4 Cree XP-G's at 500mA each. You'd be looking at around 600 lumens total. 

Should be quite a bit brighter but would also definitely be hotter.. 
You may be able to use an Arctic Silver thermal adhesive and apply the LED starts directly to the fixtures aluminum panel.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Chlorophile said:


> Hmm..
> 
> The best thing to do may be to find a 12v 2amp power supply and run 4 Cree XP-G's at 500mA each. You'd be looking at around 600 lumens total.
> 
> Should be quite a bit brighter but would also definitely be hotter..
> You may be able to use an Arctic Silver thermal adhesive and apply the LED starts directly to the fixtures aluminum panel.


So this would involve completely disassembling the entire fixture, correct? Price estimate?


----------



## Chlorophile

Geniusdudekiran said:


> So this would involve completely disassembling the entire fixture, correct? Price estimate?


Led's would be around 5 bucks each, I'd probably buy 5 just to be safe.
You can typically find a power adapter at thrift stores for very cheap. 
Locally I can get almost any for under a buck. 
Thermal Adhesive is around 5 bucks too.

If you already own a soldering iron, solder, and wire, then that would be it. 

I don't know how easy it is to disassemble the fixture, or if it would even be possible to reassemble it so take a look at it and see if you think it sounds worth it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Chlorophile said:


> Led's would be around 5 bucks each, I'd probably buy 5 just to be safe.
> You can typically find a power adapter at thrift stores for very cheap.
> Locally I can get almost any for under a buck.
> Thermal Adhesive is around 5 bucks too.
> 
> If you already own a soldering iron, solder, and wire, then that would be it.
> 
> I don't know how easy it is to disassemble the fixture, or if it would even be possible to reassemble it so take a look at it and see if you think it sounds worth it.


I'll check it in the AM. You think it'd be worth it? Any sizeable risk of majorly screwing up? I spent my middle school/early high school years building lasers, sensitive laser diodes etc. Think I'd be okay here...


----------



## Chlorophile

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I'll check it in the AM. You think it'd be worth it? Any sizeable risk of majorly screwing up? I spent my middle school/early high school years building lasers, sensitive laser diodes etc. Think I'd be okay here...


Well, it isn't too difficult to fry these LED's by soldering too long, but that is typically only a concern when attaching them to the stars. 
When soldering to the stars there isn't much to worry about. 

I think they would definitely be worth it, you would be increasing the wattage by quite a lot, and with more efficient LEDs. 

If you ran 4 of them at 500 mA and they still werent bright enough you could buy a constant current driver down the road and run them all at 750 mA and get a significant boost in brightness.

The only thing I am not sure on is heat. 
I'd have to see/hold the fixture in person to make any guess how much heat it could dissipate.


----------



## Chlorophile

All that being said.. I have read bad things about LED and good things about LED. 

In the end you may just want to get the Archaea light and just forget about it. 

Without a quantum meter its hard to know what the LED fixture you have is doing and what 2 of them would do.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

I've tested the par on the archaea led lights. It gives you 30umols 1/2 inch away from the fixture... so yeah. very VERY VERY weak. but hey, I've grown anubias and fissidens in 4umols of light so who knows.

we have one in our store and it's grown the plants in that tank just fine, but it's mostly moss, fern, anubias, DHG and hydrocotyle, all plants that do just fine in low light. Plus it's by the window so gets a decent amount of sunlight.


----------



## Chlorophile

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> I've tested the par on the archaea led lights. It gives you 30umols 1/2 inch away from the fixture... so yeah. very VERY VERY weak. but hey, I've grown anubias and fissidens in 4umols of light so who knows.
> 
> we have one in our store and it's grown the plants in that tank just fine, but it's mostly moss, fern, anubias, DHG and hydrocotyle, all plants that do just fine in low light. Plus it's by the window so gets a decent amount of sunlight.


Yea I tried to figure the lumens for the lamp and my math gave me around 7 lumens, and I thought that was impossible so I didn't post it...
30 umols at 1/2 inch is ridiculous though. 

You have quite a bit of experience with LEDs, what would you say about him trying to mod it for cree XP-G's instead? 
I was thinking it may be helpful if he could get some more red wavelengths somehow.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

there would be absolutely no space for adding xp-g's in their current form (stars)

The fixture is super thin, and I agree, looks pretty nice. 

The tanks at AFA that have these on, all have moss or other low light plants. The ones that have glosso or any other plant that requires more light, they're running two of these fixtures over, I think i saw one tank with three.

I think initially, they thought it'd be fine but after a while, the growth just wasn't there.


----------



## Chlorophile

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> there would be absolutely no space for adding xp-g's in their current form (stars)
> 
> The fixture is super thin, and I agree, looks pretty nice.
> 
> The tanks at AFA that have these on, all have moss or other low light plants. The ones that have glosso or any other plant that requires more light, they're running two of these fixtures over, I think i saw one tank with three.
> 
> I think initially, they thought it'd be fine but after a while, the growth just wasn't there.


Wow that is good to hear. 
I figured if you removed the current LED guts and used thermal adhesive to stick them to the inside of the fixture you would have plenty of room.

My stars don't have hardly any depth at all.. the fixture must be muchhh thinner than it looks.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Alright, looks like I'm on the lookout for a 27W PCL Archaea...


----------



## houseofcards

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Alright, looks like I'm on the lookout for a 27W PCL Archaea...


Maybe they'll let you exchange it.

Just for the record, I do have the 25cm version of this light and I was using it on this tank. Never completed the scape, but it grew Blyxa pretty well. Those plants were really small when I placed them.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Once you find a new fixture, I think you should start saving your pennies for an LED build. Since this is a small tank, it wouldn't be very expensive. Could do a really fancy chunk of aluminum that could look just as minimalist and attractive as this small fixture you're currently using.

You've clearly got the ability to build one, in my opinion, and you won't screw it up (I have discovered that it's much more tough to mess them up than I once thought).

Also... if you end up keeping the skinny LED fixture... maybe you could find some sort of small, really short tank to put it on? Maybe a really fancy way to create a gorgeous moss/small plant grow-out tank.


----------



## wastedtime

Maybe you could get this ? The CREE's should be sufficient for the mini M, $50 Shipped.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/169348-6x3w-led-prewired-retrofit.html

You could build a nice acrylic cover for the light.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

hmm, didn't think about using the body of the light itself for the heatsink. Might work, but you wouldn't be able to run the LEDs any more than maybe 400ma. probably less.


----------



## Chlorophile

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> hmm, didn't think about using the body of the light itself for the heatsink. Might work, but you wouldn't be able to run the LEDs any more than maybe 400ma. probably less.


I think 400 ma would still be good. 

The XP-G's are 139 lm at 350 ma and that is where they have the longest life and least heat. 

If the interior underside of the body of the light is flat then it would work, imo.
If it has somewhat of a curve the thermal adhesive won't carry enough heat to the aluminum piece. 

I wish I had this light and some spare LED's... I'd love to mess with it, it is a really nice looking form factor.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Hmmmm. No school tomorrow, I'll take some close up pics for you if you want to take a look 



Chlorophile said:


> I think 400 ma would still be good.
> 
> The XP-G's are 139 lm at 350 ma and that is where they have the longest life and least heat.
> 
> If the interior underside of the body of the light is flat then it would work, imo.
> If it has somewhat of a curve the thermal adhesive won't carry enough heat to the aluminum piece.
> 
> I wish I had this light and some spare LED's... I'd love to mess with it, it is a really nice looking form factor.


----------



## Chlorophile

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hmmmm. No school tomorrow, I'll take some close up pics for you if you want to take a look


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Teasers of inhabitants:










People aren't kidding when they say CPDs are skiddish. Took this with a 55-250mm telephoto across the room, lol. If I get close, they freak out. Although I have noticed they're getting better, both behavior-wise and color-wise.










Nice adult PFR.


----------



## Chlorophile

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Teasers of inhabitants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People aren't kidding when they say CPDs are skiddish. Took this with a 55-250mm telephoto across the room, lol. If I get close, they freak out. Although I have noticed they're getting better, both behavior-wise and color-wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice adult PFR.


PFR looks pale, how is your GH?


----------



## mluk27

They wont be as skittish once they get used to their new home, but still thats not saying much haha


----------



## Couesfanatic

Nice CPD's. Gotta love those fish. My males have colored up like crazy lately. The fins on the males are very orange. 

Are these in the Mini S or another tank?


----------



## freph

Well, I know I want CPDs in my Mini M now, lol. Agreed on the PFR...needs some GH Booster.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Chlorophile said:


> PFR looks pale, how is your GH?


Just the pic, combination of poor choice of flash and WB settings.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

mluk27 said:


> They wont be as skittish once they get used to their new home, but still thats not saying much haha


Yep, they're getting better. Took the pic yesterday, took the initiative to upload it today :hihi:



Couesfanatic said:


> Nice CPD's. Gotta love those fish. My males have colored up like crazy lately. The fins on the males are very orange.
> 
> Are these in the Mini S or another tank?


Definitely. Really orange, and they've only been in the tank for <36 hrs.

In one of my 2.5 gallons for now. The Mini S isn't going to be filled for another 2 weeks or so... hopefully.



freph said:


> Well, I know I want CPDs in my Mini M now, lol. Agreed on the PFR...needs some GH Booster.


Yeah, they're pretty nice looking fish, for sure. Should've mentioned their only tankmates are baby shrimp right now and I haven't seen them go after any. Like swim-right-past-their-noses-and-not-even-get-noticed ignorant fish.

Just the pic. All the shrimp are fine and breeding like feral rabbits in the tank.


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Yeah, they're pretty nice looking fish, for sure. Should've mentioned their only tankmates are baby shrimp right now and I haven't seen them go after any. Like swim-right-past-their-noses-and-not-even-get-noticed ignorant fish.
> 
> Just the pic. All the shrimp are fine and breeding like feral rabbits in the tank.


Interesting. I'm curious as to how long those shrimp babies will last. :hihi: Not sure if I want to do amanos or cherries...we'll see. Definitely CPDs though! They remind me of little trout almost.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Interesting. I'm curious as to how long those shrimp babies will last. :hihi: Not sure if I want to do amanos or cherries...we'll see. Definitely CPDs though! They remind me of little trout almost.


lol I've been breeding CRS for months on end in this tank guys, there is no GH problem, it is just the picture. Geez, lol.

Yeah, they really do. That's exactly what I've always thought. You have to see them in person, though, to appreciate them fully. Really, really, unique fish.


----------



## wastedtime

I cleared the way for Han to sell you the 27W Archaea. :bounce:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Haha thank Vijay! We actually had a pending trade, and so we just worked around it :hihi: Thanks man! Can't wait!

Part of the UG (front left, more specifically) was underwater in a puddle for about 4-5 days. All of it was fine, stayed put and nice and green. Today, though, I stuck a wad of paper towels in there and sucked it all up in fear of it starting to yellow, etc. But was a good test and I know now that there is some rooting. In a week or so when the 27W is in my possession I will fill it. Early spring break fun :hihi:

When you fill a tank with new type Amazonia, does it still have an ammonia spike from the substrate if you've done a DSM? :iamwithst


wastedtime said:


> I cleared the way for Han to sell you the 27W Archaea. :bounce:


----------



## jkan0228

There should be a decent amount f bacteria in the substrate by now but I'd say there should still be a small spike since ASA is an ammonia gold mine.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Cool, I'll seed the filter too.



jkan0228 said:


> There should be a decent amount f bacteria in the substrate by now but I'd say there should still be a small spike since ASA is an ammonia gold mine.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Need. More. Pictures.

That way I am less likely to spend money on another tank and can live vicariously through your experience. (Seriously - please help me avoid a nano reef)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Need. More. Pictures.
> 
> That way I am less likely to spend money on another tank and can live vicariously through your experience. (Seriously - please help me avoid a nano reef)


Found out about some math homework. Trying to stop living by my previous motto, 

"Due tomorrow, do tomorrow" lol


----------



## Chlorophile

jkan0228 said:


> There should be a decent amount f bacteria in the substrate by now but I'd say there should still be a small spike since ASA is an ammonia gold mine.


I did a dry start for one month and once filled it took 10 days to cycle completely but that is with low pH and low water temps.


----------



## jkan0228

You're obviously gonna have a low ph with ASA but raising the temps will help the tank cycle faster Kiran.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Chlorophile said:


> I did a dry start for one month and once filled it took 10 days to cycle completely but that is with low pH and low water temps.


Thanks for the info.



jkan0228 said:


> You're obviously gonna have a low ph with ASA but raising the temps will help the tank cycle faster Kiran.


Yeah, no heating required here... been 95*F for the past week, lol. House is at pretty constant 76-78, maybe 79 if no one's home for a few hours. But then I come by and throw it way down and my parents yell at me, lol :angryfire

Also, I believe that AS will lower it, but will the Seiryu stone raise it back? lol


----------



## somewhatshocked

UG Update Stuff: Just discovered a few sprigs of UG I accidentally left behind in an old growout tank turned into a 4" x 8" patch of carpet. With nothing but moderate-ish lighting from tinted windows in my shrimp room. And by moderate, I mean just enough for boring house plants.

So maybe that LED fixture you've got is going to grow it fine.


----------



## wastedtime

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Haha thank Vijay! We actually had a pending trade, and so we just worked around it :hihi: Thanks man! Can't wait!
> 
> Part of the UG (front left, more specifically) was underwater in a puddle for about 4-5 days. All of it was fine, stayed put and nice and green. Today, though, I stuck a wad of paper towels in there and sucked it all up in fear of it starting to yellow, etc. But was a good test and I know now that there is some rooting. In a week or so when the 27W is in my possession I will fill it. Early spring break fun :hihi:
> 
> When you fill a tank with new type Amazonia, does it still have an ammonia spike from the substrate if you've done a DSM? :iamwithst



Yup fill it after you get your light. Drove an hour each way to deliver it, you better make the UG grow like crazy. :icon_twis


----------



## merkexpress

Awesome tank! I have 5 cpds in my mini s too. I love those fish.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> UG Update Stuff: Just discovered a few sprigs of UG I accidentally left behind in an old growout tank turned into a 4" x 8" patch of carpet. With nothing but moderate-ish lighting from tinted windows in my shrimp room. And by moderate, I mean just enough for boring house plants.
> 
> So maybe that LED fixture you've got is going to grow it fine.


That's very interesting. I have notice absolutely no browning, and quite frankly, unless my eyes are playing tricks on me, it's grown greener. I feel that not many people have had the opportunity to experiment with UG, and so people who have succeeded with it think it's the only way to do it. That's not to say it isn't. It may very well be. But it takes someone to try it another way first. Oh, and this tank actually gets a good bit of natural light later in the day, too (i.e. right now).

*Think different.*



wastedtime said:


> Yup fill it after you get your light. Drove an hour each way to deliver it, you better make the UG grow like crazy. :icon_twis


Haha thanks again. I assumed you had an errand to run that way... :icon_lol:



merkexpress said:


> Awesome tank! I have 5 cpds in my mini s too. I love those fish.


Thanks! I thought I said it before, but I may be wrong. Rachel sent me 7 instead of 5 :hihi:


----------



## Globe182jp

Good choice on a new light. 

A word of advise on LED Retrofit make sure you have lots of heatsink area. You wouldn't believe the amount of heat that they can throw even at low power. Most can heat up enought to melt the wires connecting the stars.

And so you can see what I mean


















I still had to add a fan to keep temps down.
Keep the UG in check and that tank will look great, or look like my last


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Wow, thanks for the advice. Summer project, no time now :icon_roll

I think I'll get another ADA tank (maybe this, maybe 45-F, idk :hihi and do a retrofit. Love this light.



Globe182jp said:


> Good choice on a new light.
> 
> A word of advise on LED Retrofit make sure you have lots of heatsink area. You wouldn't believe the amount of heat that they can throw even at low power. Most can heat up enought to melt the wires connecting the stars.
> 
> And so you can see what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still had to add a fan to keep temps down.
> Keep the UG in check and that tank will look great, or look like my last


----------



## Dollface

somewhatshocked said:


> UG Update Stuff: Just discovered a few sprigs of UG I accidentally left behind in an old growout tank turned into a 4" x 8" patch of carpet. With nothing but moderate-ish lighting from tinted windows in my shrimp room. And by moderate, I mean just enough for boring house plants.
> 
> So maybe that LED fixture you've got is going to grow it fine.





Geniusdudekiran said:


> That's very interesting. I have notice absolutely no browning, and quite frankly, unless my eyes are playing tricks on me, it's grown greener. I feel that not many people have had the opportunity to experiment with UG, and so people who have succeeded with it think it's the only way to do it. That's not to say it isn't. It may very well be. But it takes someone to try it another way first. Oh, and this tank actually gets a good bit of natural light later in the day, too (i.e. right now).
> 
> *Think different.*


Not this again.

Anybody want to go outside and get a par reading on *the sun*? I mean, it's ONLY 6840000000000000000000000000 lumens. 

Even the most boring terrestrial house plants usually require a lot more light than "moderate" aquatics. There's a reason that Hydroponics set ups are usually using MH/multiple T5HO at minimum. 

How long did it take the UG to turn from a few sprigs to this 8x4 carpet, may I ask?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Dollface said:


> How long did it take the UG to turn from a few sprigs to this 8x4 carpet, may I ask?


Jake, enlighten us?


----------



## Globe182jp

I almost answered because my name is Jake 

Kiran, I may be doing a Retrofit on a ADA Solar 2 for my new 60F, if you have any LED questions I'l see if I can help
Jake


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Lol. Ya I meant SomewhatShocked, lol. Sounds good, that will be neat. Post pics when you do it!



Globe182jp said:


> I almost answered because my name is Jake
> 
> Kiran, I may be doing a Retrofit on a ADA Solar 2 for my new 60F, if you have any LED questions I'l see if I can help
> Jake


----------



## somewhatshocked

I'm not trying to be flippant but come on. UG grows under many circumstances. Look at Tom Barr's tanks that are nearly perfect. And look at my own multiple tanks that it's grown in - far from perfect. Some with CO2, some without, some with DIY, some with barely anything but Osmocote Plus. It's a hardy plant. Often finicky at first but hardy.

That said - and I know you grew UG in tanks for a long time (I even bought a decent amount from you) - your way is not the only way. There's not a reason to continually respond in such a manner that comes across as rude (whether you intend to sound rude or not - and surely you do not, as this is a forum filled with young people who deserve respect). 

The lighting this tank received was via super-tinted windows in my shrimp room. Not standard sunshine blasting through unprotected glass. As a recent cancer survivor, I don't mess around with the sun and take precautions I'm guessing 99% of people my age do not.

This isn't my first rodeo with UG and I'm no stranger to the strength of the sun. But it's certainly not terrific lighting that it received.

And, no, not all house plants require tons of lighting. 

I'm not looking for an argument or someone jumping me when I peruse this great forum. I'm just sharing my own experiences and most certainly don't want someone to snap back with, "No this again." Other people reading this may not have the same experience you have and, believe it or not, may not have read everything on the forum that you have.

Kiran: Grew from mid-December - when I emptied the tank - til today when I moved it to another tank. Had no idea it was growing until I found it before leaving that comment.

Jake



Dollface said:


> Not this again.
> 
> Anybody want to go outside and get a par reading on *the sun*? I mean, it's ONLY 6840000000000000000000000000 lumens.
> 
> Even the most boring terrestrial house plants usually require a lot more light than "moderate" aquatics. There's a reason that Hydroponics set ups are usually using MH/multiple T5HO at minimum.
> 
> How long did it take the UG to turn from a few sprigs to this 8x4 carpet, may I ask?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Kiran: Grew from mid-December - when I emptied the tank - til today when I moved it to another tank. Had no idea it was growing until I found it before leaving that comment.
> 
> Jake


Neat! It was emmersed?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Yep. Unintentional, too. The tank was covered with plastic wrap so I'm guessing that's how it retained a decent amount of moisture. Substrate was still really damp.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Neat! It was emmersed?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

And I've been thinking my tank would dry out misting it 10 times a day, lol



somewhatshocked said:


> Yep. Unintentional, too. The tank was covered with plastic wrap so I'm guessing that's how it retained a decent amount of moisture. Substrate was still really damp.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I learned not to be afraid of it sometime last year. Of course, that was after a long time growing it. 

There's a lady at this little shop called The Plant Kingdom in Louisville who has (had? haven't been back this season - now I've got to find an excuse to go over there) it growing in a terrarium on some sort of slope that made it look like a waterfall. She used a reptile mister on a timer that ran for 2-3 seconds per day. I knew at that point that I needed to calm down and learn to feel it out.

(That doesn't mean I don't still mist mine really heavily on a regular basis out of fear)



Geniusdudekiran said:


> And I've been thinking my tank would dry out misting it 10 times a day, lol


----------



## Dollface

somewhatshocked said:


> Yep. Unintentional, too. The tank was covered with plastic wrap so I'm guessing that's how it retained a decent amount of moisture. Substrate was still really damp.



Emersed UG needs WAY less light than submersed. 4 months is the average carpet time under moderate lighting, I experienced equivalent growth in my farm under a single 54w strip. I would not attempt to grow submersed UG with the same light. 

*Emersed UG care is not analogous to Submersed UG care.*

This isn't about my way being the only way to grow UG, but high light and plentiful co2 has been regularly proven to grow UG submersed, especially during the extremely difficult transition period which is the time when people experience the most melt off. Why not stack the deck in your favor during this time? 

PS: Tom Barr also got his UG from me.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Update, as per your... err... demand, Jake, lol :hihi:

I was surprised to see some decent _growth_ in this past 8 days... I only thought it would begin to root. Which it appears to have done as well roud:




























Comparison photo, this was just 7-8 days ago:


----------



## @[email protected]

you also have to take into account the amount of light water absorbs, and when your looking at a carpet plant all the way at the bottom of your tank, its significant.
for example i had a terrarium with such high light, that my anubias threw out a orangy leaf:








this was in an 18" cube exo terra (about 25 gal), with 40 watts. thats under 2wpg.

but on the topic of UG, id say high light + good CO2. i have a 1 month carpet time after replant in my 30C (its a replant so there is no transition or acclimation, just rooting). sure slower means less work, but UG sells, so why not get fast growth when growth = profit?


----------



## @[email protected]

just saw the pic (was typing while you posted). looking good. i really like the rockwork.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> just saw the pic (was typing while you posted). looking good. i really like the rockwork.


Haha thanks for both the advice and compliment


----------



## somewhatshocked

This is looking terrific.

One thing you may or may not have thought about: those slopes are going to make UG a lot easier to trim than a flat/level carpet would be. Less scissor angling and turning your head sideways to figure out whether or not you've gotten something uneven.

It's going to be lush and flowy once you flood it.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Update, as per your... err... demand, Jake, lol :hihi:
> 
> I was surprised to see some decent _growth_ in this past 8 days... I only thought it would begin to root. Which it appears to have done as well roud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison photo, this was just 7-8 days ago:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> This is looking terrific.
> 
> One thing you may or may not have thought about: those slopes are going to make UG a lot easier to trim than a flat/level carpet would be. Less scissor angling and turning your head sideways to figure out whether or not you've gotten something uneven.
> 
> It's going to be lush and flowy once you flood it.


Read "One thing you may or may not have thought about:" and shivered a little, thought I had covered all my bases :hihi:

That is a very, very good point as I now realize! lol. What does freshly-trimmed UG look like? Ugly? Like cut off, chopped-at-the-top freshly mowed grass?

I love that aspect of UG, the flow of it :biggrin:


----------



## mluk27

Looks good man everythings growing in nicely.. I like how UG grow at a pretty decent speed.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

mluk27 said:


> Looks good man everythings growing in nicely.. I like how UG grow at a pretty decent speed.


Haha me tooooooo. Grows so fast!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Depends on how quickly it's growing and how long you've gone between trims.

If you've gone so long that it's crazy thick and nearly uprooting? It's going to look almost white after a trim. If it's just a normal trim every week or two? It'll look the same, just shorter.

Just don't wait too long between trimmings or replantings if it's really thick. Always want light to hit it well.

One thing I often do with it when it's submerged and it gets really thick: will occasionally remove big chunks of it out of the tank to an emersed setup. The bald chunks usually fill in within a few weeks.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Read "One thing you may or may not have thought about:" and shivered a little, thought I had covered all my bases :hihi:
> 
> That is a very, very good point as I now realize! lol. What does freshly-trimmed UG look like? Ugly? Like cut off, chopped-at-the-top freshly mowed grass?
> 
> I love that aspect of UG, the flow of it :biggrin:


----------



## Chlorophile

Dollface said:


> *Emersed UG care is not analogous to Submersed UG care.*


Then why didn't you just say that in the first post instead of "not this again?"
Get your nose out of here.

Rude!


----------



## thefisherman

kiran i like the progress of your tank even if i truly don't know what UG is lol... my choice for a carpet plant is parva and its taken me 6 months and counting to have it resemble something even close to a carpet lol. even with high light, co2 and fertz in a 20L.

...although i must admit, osmocote root tabs did help wake those suckers up 


- thefisherman


----------



## Dollface

Chlorophile said:


> Then why didn't you just say that in the first post instead of "not this again?"
> Get your nose out of here.
> 
> Rude!


Because somewhatshocked never specified that he was talking about UG that had been growing emersed. It read to me that he was presenting it as a submersed growth carpet, which is vastly different.


----------



## speedie408

Lookin good dude!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Chlorophile said:


> Then why didn't you just say that in the first post instead of "not this again?"
> Get your nose out of here.
> 
> Rude!


Her and I have already discussed this and worked it out... Thanks for helping as well as piping down a little, Dollface :icon_lol:



thefisherman said:


> kiran i like the progress of your tank even if i truly don't know what UG is lol... my choice for a carpet plant is parva and its taken me 6 months and counting to have it resemble something even close to a carpet lol. even with high light, co2 and fertz in a 20L.
> 
> ...although i must admit, osmocote root tabs did help wake those suckers up
> 
> 
> - thefisherman


Yeah. I started with a lot of it though. And I mean a lot. More than I could afford ATM, but I've had it for a long, long time.



speedie408 said:


> Lookin good dude!!


Thank you Nick! roud:


----------



## somewhatshocked

I can't really tell from your latest photos (then again, I am borderline elderly at 30 - so vision is fading fast and it's all down hill from here) but how deep is the UG root bed at this point?

I really like the way UG roots look pressed up against the glass and am wondering if your light fixture will make much of a difference in how the bed develops.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Lol even to me, 30 is not old. 40, yes :hihi:

Unfortunately I don't see much rooting from the glass... although it holds when underwater (in the part that was in the puddle under ~1-1.5 in of water). Looks like I won't have the light in my possession until sometime mid-next week though.


----------



## mluk27

how soon r u thinking of flooding the tank


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

mluk27 said:


> how soon r u thinking of flooding the tank


Uhh... prolly when I get the light. If I feel that it is ready :thumbsup:


----------



## mluk27

probably should be ready in about a week im sure lol Mine has definitely spread like wild fire. What are you gonna do with your LED light?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

mluk27 said:


> probably should be ready in about a week im sure lol Mine has definitely spread like wild fire. What are you gonna do with your LED light?


I plan to keep it and do a retrofit sometime this summer (i.e. excuse to get another tank of this size :hihi


----------



## somewhatshocked

Or maybe you could keep it and use it as a refugium light when you set up a Mini S reef tank??? (ha)



Geniusdudekiran said:


> I plan to keep it and do a retrofit sometime this summer (i.e. excuse to get another tank of this size :hihi


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Or maybe you could keep it and use it as a refugium light when you set up a Mini S reef tank??? (ha)


Planted is enough. Salt does not interest me. I much prefer the greens and plant aspect of it roud:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Ditched Blyxa, decided to got for Limnophila mini 'Vietnam' in that back left part. Just found out about this plant?! <derp>


----------



## jkan0228

Dang thats some nice growth Kiran! Exactly what's going in this tank? Livestock wise? Shrimp I'm guessing?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

If my shrimp tank is the cash cow, this one milks it :hihi:

This is a purely-for-fun tank. So I am stocking with something crazy... FISH! (and some shrimp, the obligatory shrimp) lol

7 CPDs from Rachel in addition to some of Jimko's PFRs. And an Oto.

Might throw some of the Erios from Jimko's RAOK in here, he said they're small. You know, along the "path" in the "valley" on the left side?


----------



## jkan0228

Jimmy still has PFR's?? I want  

Gotta win the RAOK first bro, he also has the 50$ sale going on right now


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Got them indirectly (i.e. Jimmy's stock, different guy, lol)

What? Already won and payed, with 30 other people, lol. Yeah he's having some blowout sales. <---- Understatement



jkan0228 said:


> Jimmy still has PFR's?? I want
> 
> Gotta win the RAOK first bro, he also has the 50$ sale going on right now


----------



## Centromochlus

This really is a beautiful tank dude. I'm super jealous! I'm excited to see it filled.


----------



## jkan0228

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Got them indirectly (i.e. Jimmy's stock, different guy, lol)
> 
> What? Already won and payed, with 30 other people, lol. Yeah he's having some blowout sales. <---- Understatement


Nice

I guess I wasn't paying attention... :hihi: 

Yea I wonder what he's filling his tanks up with next


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

AzFishKid said:


> This really is a beautiful tank dude. I'm super jealous! I'm excited to see it filled.


Thanks Philip. How's your ADA tank? 



jkan0228 said:


> Nice
> 
> I guess I wasn't paying attention... :hihi:
> 
> Yea I wonder what he's filling his tanks up with next


Story of my life bro :hihi:

My money's on either a Bucephalandra farm or a crazy shrimp pimping operation :icon_cool


----------



## jkan0228

I say shrimp, buce require a TON of patience -_- but they are very very nice


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> I say shrimp, buce require a TON of patience -_- but they are very very nice


A lot of them are kinda... ugly tho :eek5: 

Someone will inevitably come in here and flip out on me for that comment, lol


----------



## jkan0228

Geniusdudekiran said:


> A lot of them are kinda... ugly tho :eek5:
> 
> Someone will inevitably come in here and flip out on me for that comment, lol


The pics with the lots flowers were the ones that inspired me to get some in the first place

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/170032-various-bucephelandra-some-rarely-seen.html


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Lol yeah all those are nice looking. It's those short fat ones that I think "Why would anyone keep those in their tank?" lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So yeah, got the Erios from Jimmy's RAOK (thanks again man! roud. Planted them kinda in that valley (they're all very small, with one tiny, one medium small, and one big small one :hihi. I think they'll look neat when I fill it, can't wait!


----------



## thefisherman

kiran let me know if there are any stems you need... gonna do an edit of my 20L this wknd. most likely gonna RAOK. 


- thefisherman


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

thefisherman said:


> kiran let me know if there are any stems you need... gonna do an edit of my 20L this wknd. most likely gonna RAOK.
> 
> 
> - thefisherman


Hehe... Pantanal :biggrin: lol


----------



## thefisherman

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hehe... Pantanal :biggrin: lol


i knew you were gonna say that! sorry man i owe a few stems to Talon lol... unfortunately my rotalas did a number on them i was only able to save a few tops... and they are NOT happy campers. nonethelss, i got you if/when they rebound God willing


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Haha yeah, let me know when you have a couple ~2" stems


----------



## somewhatshocked

You've gone a whole day without pictures.

What's changed? Any cool bugs with the dry start? Root updates? Thicker? Are the rocks aging at all?

Dry starting is my favorite part.


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Ya how's it going. Any pics?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

In 8 hours after 3 tests I'll be on Spring Break and I'll have some pics for you guys.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Ahh... and thus begins Spring Break :hihi:

Random but seemingly ever-applicable quote:



> "Worrying is stupid. It's like walking around with an umbrella waiting for it to rain."


How about this guys. You wanna see it empty? Or FILLED?! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So, should I fill it? Yes? No?


----------



## zchauvin

Make sure the ug is rooted.


----------



## Chlorophile

Give it another week.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yeah... I was a little crazy after a long day... Really should wait until I get my new light, as it's not fully rooted ATM. Working on a (new) bonsai


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Eh... I'm filling it. NOTHING else to do, and it's the first day of spring break. What am I going to do? lol

If I notice anything wrong I'm going to drain it. Wish me luck! Pics will follow roud:


----------



## h4n

good luck!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

h4n said:


> good luck!


Was there a hint of sarcasm in there? :hihi:


----------



## h4n

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Was there a hint of sarcasm in there? :hihi:


Not at all haha.

Sent from my Samsung Note, the "Phablet"


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Haha okay roud:

About 60% full now.


----------



## Couesfanatic

pics?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yeah I need to get un-lazy. Just got home... tank's been full for 2 days now.


----------



## Couesfanatic

get ready for the diatoms. lol, gotta love it.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Speaking of diatoms... keep a soft toothbrush on-hand! I've only had one disastrous experience with UG out of dozens and it happened the one time I didn't keep diatoms dusted off of it.

Fortunately, your tank is so shallow it won't be tough to clean up.


----------



## jkan0228

Just plop an oto or amano in there.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Draining the tank atm... Waiting for the 27w for sure. This light sucks. Congrats Dollface  :hihi:


----------



## Centromochlus

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Draining the tank atm... Waiting for the 27w for sure. This light sucks. Congrats Dollface  :hihi:


Sorry but i'm going to have to agree. I got the same LED fixture for my teacher's mini-M and i'm concerned whether or not it's going to even be enough to grow java fern and microsword... D:


----------



## @[email protected]

the 27w quad-bulb desklamp?
i have that one on my ADA 30C, and its giving me excellent growth for my UG, downoi, and i recently put a few stems of l. sessiliflora i picked out to grow out before i put it in a low-light setup, and its growth was explosive. however i counter the strong light with pressurized CO2; do you use pressurized or DIY?
but it might be a bit strong for a MiniS. i would keep it high as possible.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

AzFishKid said:


> Sorry but i'm going to have to agree. I got the same LED fixture for my teacher's mini-M and i'm concerned whether or not it's going to even be enough to grow java fern and microsword... D:


Yeppp. Definitely, I hope I've answered this question for anyone who was wondering. If you're even thinking about this light on a tank of this size; reconsider and don't waste your $$$. Looks aesthetically perfect, but in this case, form is not greater than function by any stretch of the imagination.



@[email protected] said:


> the 27w quad-bulb desklamp?
> i have that one on my ADA 30C, and its giving me excellent growth for my UG, downoi, and i recently put a few stems of l. sessiliflora i picked out to grow out before i put it in a low-light setup, and its growth was explosive. however i counter the strong light with pressurized CO2; do you use pressurized or DIY?
> but it might be a bit strong for a MiniS. i would keep it high as possible.


No, the Archaea 27W. Yep, pressurized, and I plan to pump the co2 pretty high for the first week or two...


----------



## mluk27

I dropped by AFA over the weekend and they had 2 of those LED lights on the tank and it didnt seem to be carpeting the glosso to well, so yeah even with 2 its STILL not enough light.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

mluk27 said:


> I dropped by AFA over the weekend and they had 2 of those LED lights on the tank and it didnt seem to be carpeting the glosso to well, so yeah even with 2 its STILL not enough light.


Pathetic. Shame on them for telling me it'd be fine


----------



## Couesfanatic

Thats unfortunate for you about the light. Good news for me though. I'm starting a moss only tank with that light over a mini s. Sounds like it will fit the bill.

It's too bad they told you it will work. What are you doing with the LED light now? I'd consider purchasing it from you.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yeah, I agree, moss it'd prolly be good for. I was planning to try an LED retrofit but I think I'd rather not mess with it after all


----------



## somewhatshocked

You probably should just go ahead and sell a kidney so you can buy 2-3 more of those LED fixtures. That'd look pretty decent!

Or you could get a single PAR led 'bulb' and a cool pendant fixture to put it in for $100 or less.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Yeah, I agree, moss it'd prolly be good for. I was planning to try an LED retrofit but I think I'd rather not mess with it after all


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Well man, as much as I'd love to go into all-out right brained mode, modern society (i.e. school) doesn't allow time for that kind of activity; 27W's on the way :bounce:

I agree though, it'd be totally sick 



somewhatshocked said:


> You probably should just go ahead and sell a kidney so you can buy 2-3 more of those LED fixtures. That'd look pretty decent!
> 
> Or you could get a single PAR led 'bulb' and a cool pendant fixture to put it in for $100 or less.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Hellloooooo.... update time!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Light coming Saturday, refilling then roud:


----------



## h4n

somewhatshocked said:


> Hellloooooo.... update time!


Finally!

Sent from my Samsung Note, the "Phablet"


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yup, thanks Han, the light got here about 15 minutes ago. Filling as I type, this light has a better color to it. The other one was just too white. I have a feeling that one of my camera's WB settings should finally work now with this light. Daylight, most likely, lol.

Pics to follow! A portion of the UG melted off, and I kinda went ballistic and tore out all the plant material around it so it couldn't spread even farther. But you can't really notice it that much unless you're really looking for it. I put some Staurogyne in its place, which kinda serves as a good segway towards the back of the tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Obligatory pics:


----------



## somewhatshocked

Looking awesome!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Jake! 

How long until I can put my CPDs in there? Should I introduce them or the shrimp first?


----------



## h4n

Nice Kiran, glad the light got there today!
looks good. I like the S. repen in there to!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Han! Definitely, one of my favorite plants!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Once the tank has aged to the point where you feel comfortable with the biofilm for shrimp, that's when you should add them. For me, I never move shrimp in until a tank has been flooded for 3-4 weeks minimum. So if I'm putting fish and shrimp in the same tank, I typically add fish first so they can help contribute to things. Then add shrimp later. But that's just me.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks Jake!
> 
> How long until I can put my CPDs in there? Should I introduce them or the shrimp first?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nice. Can't wait to take some video -- of course, that won't be of much use until there's something to see moving (i.e. fish, lol).


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

You guys think that RootMedic OneStep will be enough for this tank? 2-3 pumps daily? Or is it every other day? lol


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce

Looks great! You can flip that clip around on the light so the screws are on the back (at least with the larger fixture you can!). Might help with your clean look.


----------



## mluk27

so you ended up putting some HC in there?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yeah there was some HC in there from the beginning. It blends in pretty well, not too much of a difference in person after all. Which is what I was going for. So it's good. lol


----------



## jkan0228

Now that's what I'm talking about! Very nice man 

Btw I got your package. Absolutely love it.


----------



## teah

Super tank man, beautiful


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> You guys think that RootMedic OneStep will be enough for this tank? 2-3 pumps daily? Or is it every other day? lol


i use dry fertz, and EI dosing regime. macros one day, micros the next. GH booster with the weekly WC.
the thing i like about dry fertz is that you can mix to get the perfect concentration for your tank. for instance, with flourish N, i need .25-.5 ml. not very practical to measure out for me. but i can dilute my KNO3, so i have i dose in 5ml. 
the larger the dose (more dilute you mixture), the more accurate your dosing.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Looks great Kiran! Your pipes are soooo clean...hahaha....You should throw a window tint up on the rear glass so it'll hide the power cord. There's many options: Blue, Black, Frost are the normal ones most people use.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks everyone! 

Awesome Jeff, that food's amazing. Especially the "Grow" one roud:

Howard, I had a background before (see previous pages to see how I put the ADA catalog under the knife :hihi but the 27W kinda makes it hard, I'd have to unscrew it and everything and that requires getting un-lazy :hihi:

But in all seriousness it took me a good 30 minutes to get this light exactly straight to my liking. lol


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Geniusdudekiran said:


> But in all seriousness it took me a good 30 minutes to get this light exactly straight to my liking. lol


Ana....I mean perfectionist....:flick:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

What? lol

Perfectionist is my middle name. Or maybe it's OCD :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

You know, I leave all my lights on for... wayyyy to long. Like 7 AM to 11 PM long. What's the "recommended" photoperiod for a tank like this? I always have overlooked this and it works... but if it means I would get better plant growth, I'm all for shortening it.


----------



## freph

8 hours would probably be fine. Just make sure you get a timer for it so the lights will turn on/off consistently when you're not able to turn them on/off yourself.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> 8 hours would probably be fine. Just make sure you get a timer for it so the lights will turn on/off consistently when you're not able to turn them on/off yourself.


Yeah it's on a timer. I like it to be on when I wake up (~6:40 on weekdays, ~10:30 on weekends lol) and right before I go to bed (which varies between 11:30 and 2:00 haha). So I really probably should shorten it somehow...


----------



## freph

Take your pick between day and night. I run mine from 2-10. I'm fine with that since I'm usually in class and when I'm not it's just one of those acceptable things. I also enjoy my room dark past 10 as well since I get off work at 9 and am usually just gaming afterwards. With a photoperiod like that though all I can say is enjoy the algae. :hihi:


----------



## somewhatshocked

I think OneStep will be fine for this tank. Though, UG sometimes needs less N than it does P & K. So that may be something to consider. Maybe you could use the OneStep on another tank and mix your own for this one once you figure out exactly what you'll need each week? You can pick up graduated bottles for a buck or two and keep a solution ready to go - one for macros, one for micros. 

Before you go that route, message Justin to get his opinion. He makes good stuff and may have experience using it with UG from testing or with other customers.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Eh, I might just end up doing that. Apparently this tank is doing its job, Robert asked me to come onto his show next month and explain how I set it up :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So, that dead spot in the front? About 3-4 inches? I had to pull it, it was starting to float up on its own from the algae... it'd never really done well because it was the part that was under standing water for ~2-3 weeks. Oh well, I'm thinking I'll spread the Staurogyne repens towards it as it grows.

Otherwise, it's fine -- very dense and thick. Prolly will need to conduct the first haircut next week.

As far as editing the photoperiod, I'm thinking 7:00-8:00 in the AM, then 11:30-11:00 PM.


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> So, that dead spot in the front? About 3-4 inches? I had to pull it, it was starting to float up on its own from the algae... it'd never really done well because it was the part that was under standing water for ~2-3 weeks. Oh well, I'm thinking I'll spread the Staurogyne repens towards it as it grows.
> 
> Otherwise, it's fine -- very dense and thick. Prolly will need to conduct the first haircut next week.
> 
> As far as editing the photoperiod, I'm thinking 7:00-8:00 in the AM, then 11:30-11:00 PM.


The way I'm reading it that would still give you a rather long photoperiod...mind explaining that a bit?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> The way I'm reading it that would still give you a rather long photoperiod...mind explaining that a bit?


Still rather long, but shorter than it is! 

Well, I may shorten a little more. Trial and error. That's how I learn, my own experience. Because in my past experiences, breaking the "rules," social norm, and status quo can work quite well. :hihi:


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Still rather long, but shorter than it is!
> 
> Well, I may shorten a little more. Trial and error. That's how I learn, my own experience. Because in my past experiences, breaking the "rules," social norm, and status quo can work quite well. :hihi:


Could always do a siesta period catered around when you'd be out etc. 4 on, 2-4 off, 4 on. Never tried it though but I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So is it time to add fish, or too early? :bounce:


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> So is it time to add fish, or too early? :bounce:


Let your ammonia/nitrite levels determine that for you.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

You mean, like, get out my dusty test kit and _check_? :hihi:

Just found out about a new assignment and prolly should start it lest I be up until 2 AM working on it...


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> You mean, like, get out my dusty test kit and _check_? :hihi:
> 
> Just found out about a new assignment and prolly should start it lest I be up until 2 AM working on it...


Checking parameters? Taboo 'round these here parts. I'd definitely look into that assignment as well. I'd be dead in the morning if I stayed up til 2am.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Checking parameters? Taboo 'round these here parts. I'd definitely look into that assignment as well. I'd be dead in the morning if I stayed up til 2am.


lol. Yeah... I can stay up 'til 3 with minimal problems. 1 is perfectly fine though :/


----------



## orchidman

it looks great kiran!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Bob. More of the UG is succumbing to this algae-type stuff... doesn't really look like anything, it's just kinda turning to mush and melting off... CO2 is cranking, light is now more than sufficient... I don't know.


----------



## JoraaÑ

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks Bob. More of the UG is succumbing to this algae-type stuff... doesn't really look like anything, it's just kinda turning to mush and melting off... CO2 is cranking, light is now more than sufficient... I don't know.


Increase little more Micros. UG will be rewarding after a while...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Joraan. I've been using OneStep, I think I need to up all ferts. Only doing 2 pumps/days I just realized. haha


----------



## @[email protected]

Joraan said:


> Increase little more Micros. UG will be rewarding after a while...


+1
when your UG starts to grow and gets going, itll grow like a weed. a very desirable weed that can get you decent return at the sns. after a replant, mine goes through 2-3 weeks of slow growth as it gets readjusted and heals, but after that the growth is explosive. i have to trim runners back weekly to keep it from undercutting my erios.

hows your flow?
IME a carpets tend to block flow from penetrating everything but the highest layer of foilage. this means that despite good CO2 in the tank, the CO2 is not being replenished where most of the UG actually is. i experience significantly better growth when the leaves of UG, dhg, whatever, are lightly waving in the flow (similar to what you want for a LPS coral, if you have a reef). but be careful, if you dont have dense enough roots, the flow can blow lighter substrates away, uprooting the plant.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Marco. The outflow is on the opposite side of the tank facing the diffuser so that it "shoots" the bubbles around the tank. Got it dialed in to about 2 BPS ATM.


----------



## radioman

How do you like that rootmedic one step? I though Macros couldn't be dosed with micros.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Onestep is pretty nice, I noticed some explosive growth in my spec when I added it. That tank's been redone now though. In its heyday, it was my most well-scaped tank. Not many people have achieved such a Dutch scape in a 6"x5" or so surface area. haha

Considering adding the fishies tonight... still keeping up with daily water changes, so I don't foresee any problems.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Fish are in, they're hiding a lot, as expected; looks like it'll take them a while to readjust to this tank from the old one. Probably about a week or so (seeing as that's about how long it took them in the other tank) although hopefully a little shorter :bounce:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Eh... bad day for all my hobbies...

Bonsai dropping leaves by the day.

But more importantly and relevantly, all the UG on the far left side uprooted in nice one neat piece, the Limno Vietnam is melting and got some weird brown algae, and what UG is left is still battling and I feel slowly succumbing to said brown algae/turning to mush/melting. Damn, on a day like this it seems like your hard work falls apart in front of your eyes. Oh, and the CPD's jumped.


----------



## h4n

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Eh... bad day for all my hobbies...
> 
> Bonsai dropping leaves by the day.
> 
> But more importantly and relevantly, all the UG on the far left side uprooted in nice one neat piece, the Limno Vietnam is melting and got some weird brown algae, and what UG is left is still battling and I feel slowly succumbing to said brown algae/turning to mush/melting. Damn, on a day like this it seems like your hard work falls apart in front of your eyes. Oh, and the CPD's jumped.


Ahhh sorry to hear Kiran 

Sent from my Samsung Note, the "Phablet"


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Han. Gotta figure out what to do with all this dead space now, not feasible to replant it. Grrrr


----------



## h4n

Hmmm ya what ya going fill it in with?

Sent from my Samsung Note, the "Phablet"


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Likely let the S. repens fill it in...


----------



## h4n

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Likely let the S. repens fill it in...


Ohhhh

-Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Most of the UG is now out except for the part on the far right... replaced with bits and pieces of HC, pics to come :/


----------



## somewhatshocked

Why not replant the UG?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

It was algae-wrought/mushy brown anyway...


----------



## somewhatshocked

Time to buy more!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I don't think it's worth the hassle... HC is doing great. UG, it's killing me.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Pics as promised:


----------



## @[email protected]

try e. belem maybe?
it has a grass look like the UG, and its much hardier.


----------



## plantbrain

C parva also.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Gonna tough it out with what UG's left as well as the recently planted additional HC.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Weekend update?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Alright... give me a few minutes.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Okay ppl, don't hate :icon_lol:


----------



## freph

Actually looks quite nice. When the HC grows down those spaces between the rocks it'll look great. The s. repens just looks out of place in this tank to me...maybe it's the contrast between larger leaves and smaller, finer leaves in the tank. Other than that, I like it. Also looks much better without bits of plants floating around in it. :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yep. Shoulda done the whole thing in HC... considering it now, but no dry start. Should I?

Also I need a new "filler" plant for the back... thinking HM.

Also considering changing the name of this tank from "Treeless Mountain" to "Shoulda Coulda Woulda" :hihi:


----------



## freph

No need to dry start with HC. It grows like a weed anyway. Just make sure you get it in the soil good. What filler area are you referring to?


----------



## @[email protected]

i wouldnt go for HM. its basically the same as HC, just larger. 
go for a different texture and a different shade of green. a. petite could work (thats what i used in the back of my iwagumi). 
some small erios clustered there would look really good (like the smaller japan variant, forget what its called), but pricey.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I'm talking about the back left where I had the L. vietnam (melted off).

Yeah I think I'm gonna get a little HC and put it in here. Should've done it a loooong time ago. So much time, wasted.


----------



## zachary908

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Also considering changing the name of this tank from "Treeless Mountain" to "Shoulda Coulda Woulda" :hihi:


Seeing as how the edit function is messed up as far as titles go, good luck! :hihi:

Tank looks good, Kiran.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

What? That's only in S&S bro! Changed! Haha


----------



## Centromochlus

Looks great! I do agree though that it would look a lot better with just HC.


----------



## jkan0228

+ like a billion on that HC... Personally I'm not a fan of mixing foreground :tongue:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Okay, just wait 'til Wed-Thurs.


----------



## dasob85

can't wait


----------



## FisheriesOmen

Wow, now I want to get an ADA tank D: and what are those broad leafed plants in the front-left corner (looking at it). I have 1 of those in my shrimp bowl and not sure if it is an amazon or something else..
either way GREAT tank it almost doesn't look real how clean and slick it is in your pics.
not using photoshop are you?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks man. ADA is worth it IMO. Took a long time of saving up, but it's worth it. Sitting at my desk doing work I can just look up and clear my head... I am editing the photos slightly to fix the aforementioned WB problems, simply to make them just closer to what they look like in actuality. Promise :hihi: 

That's Staurogyne Repens... definitely not an amazon species roud:

Update shortly!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Here's a quick update (SOOOOORRRRRY everyone, crazy crazy week!), changing it up with a nice little video this time (feedback NEEDED!). Was going to use a Coldplay song but switched to this at the last minute as it seemed to fit it better. If you haven't heard it, you're missing out, go listen to the whole Social Network soundtrack and your mind will be blown (there is no better music to listen to while studying, I swear).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwz0m1UsLxA&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## mcqueenesq

Thanks for the video! Great choice for the soundtrack.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks man! Kinda needed something soft and quiet, shot this vid at ~12:30 AM, lol.


----------



## h4n

Nice video man!! 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Han! 

HC grows like a weed underwater.


----------



## dasob85

nice  very relaxing


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

And you! Certainly what I was going for roud:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Quick update guys roud:




























And a quick tree update 'cause I mentioned it earlier in the thread :hihi:


----------



## somewhatshocked

Nice! The fish look tiny in that middle pic.

The only thing missing is a MacBook Pro, an iPad and maybe one of those ten billion dollar ADA filters that are... well... about the same as Eheim.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Haha yeah usually my trusty iPad 2's somewhere on my desk during these photoshoots :hihi:

I have a deal (read extortion opportunity) with my parents about grades in PreCal. So basically, MacBook Air, meet ADA Mini S, ADA Mini S, meet Mr. Air :hihi:


----------



## Couesfanatic

MacBook Air's are pretty cool. I picked one up a month ago. I really like it. 

I like your desk a lot too.


----------



## jkan0228

Dang, I wish I had a deal from my parents like that!

Looks awesome Kiran, especially the way you have things laid out, wish my desk looked that neat :hihi:


----------



## bitFUUL

Very clean setup!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks guys. I often joke that my room is the cleanest room inhabited by a teenager on the planet. Probably true. haha

You guys see the Wabi Kusa? I started another thread here but considering just consolidating into one thread with this tank (Mini S): http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/174090-kirans-wabi-kusa-esque-type-emmersed.html

@Jeff, not over 'til the fat lady sings. Exams exams exams. They kill me every year. I mean, great right up to them and then drops. But I really really need some of that fresh AIR! :hihi:


----------



## ali0chka

Great thread, and great looking aquarium. 

For future reference though, it was Leonardo DaVinci who should be attributed your quote


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks! Yes, I just realized this a few days ago :redface:

But I would have to say that we can all, for the most part, appreciate Mr. Jobs' execution of said philosophy a bit more roud:


----------



## pejerrey

That is like a Maserati of a desk!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Looking good Kiran....man your parents are nice....my deal was...

A's my butt stays intact....B's disappointing look...C-Whatever....better not come home cause there's a butt whooping waiting for me....


----------



## orchidman

looks good! i love the wabi-kusa! where did you get those pipes? marting (fishykid)? i tried PMing him for some, but he didnt reply


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I tore up all the HC on the left today and replaced it with some fresh HC. Diatoms... Dosed some H2O2 as well.

Also one of the CPDs is pregnant. 

Pipes are from Marty. He hasn't been on for a while I hear. Great pipes and price though roud:

Update to come soon.

*Also: This weekend I will be on AquaBotanics radio show with Robert talking about this tank. So just in case you're too lazy to ask here, you can ask a question there! j/k, but please listen!*


----------



## orchidman

hopefully he responds! i could use some pipes exactly like this!


----------



## jkan0228

Technically the CPD isn't pregnant since the eggs are still infertile :hihi: 

Dude get some shrimp in there and the diatoms will be gone!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yep but I'm afraid that the shrimp will dig up my HC :/ ... especially amanos. And I find myself doubting that my PFRs will do much. 

On a side note, this oto can't clean algae worth a sh*t. Sits in one place all day long, never eats any algae.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Tank is currently undergoing a nice haircut before its appearance on the show day after tomorrow. Sneak peek pics to come though :icon_lol:


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I tore up all the HC on the left today and replaced it with some fresh HC. Diatoms... Dosed some H2O2 as well.
> 
> Also one of the CPDs is pregnant.
> 
> Pipes are from Marty. He hasn't been on for a while I hear. Great pipes and price though roud:
> 
> Update to come soon.
> 
> *Also: This weekend I will be on AquaBotanics radio show with Robert talking about this tank. So just in case you're too lazy to ask here, you can ask a question there! j/k, but please listen!*


congrats bro! how do i listen to it? 




jkan0228 said:


> Technically the CPD isn't pregnant since the eggs are still infertile :hihi:
> 
> Dude get some shrimp in there and the diatoms will be gone!


yeah, the word for that is gravid
shrimp, eh... otos on the other hand will go to town on diatoms


----------



## jkan0228

Well yea I sorta meant Amano Shrimp :hihi: 

As for the radio I think there's a website. 
http://www.aquabotanic.com/


----------



## ptr

Beautiful ! so clear....

BTW, the quote in your signature is not by Steve Jobs - it's Leonardo da Vinci.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks man! That was brought up a couple days ago :redface:. But I said it then and will now, that I think we can all appreciate Jobs' execution of the said philosophy on a much more personal level :hihi:

*Tomorrow, 1:00 PM EST I'll be on Aqua Botanics Radioshow talking about this tank. Call in and ask questions!*


----------



## wastedtime

:thumbsup: Great room and Amazing looking tanks Kiran. I will be tuning in tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks VJ, I'm pretty excited!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Nice clean room Kiran. How do you open the door in the corner with the table in front of it?


----------



## jkan0228

Gotta clean dem pipes bro! :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

shrimpnmoss said:


> Nice clean room Kiran. How do you open the door in the corner with the table in front of it?


Thanks Howard! The door opens enough for me to go out -- however I hardly ever use it. It just goes out to a lofty area in the foyer to the balcony. Which is in good need of a powerwash seeing as hornets have decided that it's theirs now :hihi:



jkan0228 said:


> Gotta clean dem pipes bro! :hihi:


I know man, gotta get a spring cleaner first. Been soooo busy lately, but that's the beauty of this tank. Forget to dose ferts for a day? No problem. Two days? No problem. Forget to feed fish? No problem, they barely ever eat anyway. Forget to do that water change? Not a problem. This tank takes some abuse during the school week and is pampered on the weekend. :icon_mrgr


----------



## jkan0228

Haha that sounds exactly like my 95G


----------



## wicca27

i love this tank. i have never worked with stone. i always use wood for me its just easier. i love the reflection of the tank in the desk too keep up the good work


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Morning, everyone.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

1 minute until AquaBotanics radio show begins, please do listen and call in! roud:


----------



## @[email protected]

had a fun time talking with you over AB. 
im surprised you get by without a heater. or maybe i just killed all my CRS with too high temps... lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Marko! Likewise! roud:

With a heater I'm confident all my CRS and CBS would be dead in my weather. I think my house is just the right temperature, I'm just lucky I guess. They breed like rabbits for me :hihi:


----------



## Chizpa305

In small tanks a strong light will be enough to keep the water a little warm.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Here's an updated video for you guys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HOCweHpUuc

Watch it in 1080p 

Didiplis diandra should be here soon to replace the HM in the back left :bounce:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Oh and I should mention that I got 3 more CPDs yesterday, to bring me of a total of 7. They definitely see safety in numbers -- not hiding at all unless I quickly sit down at my desk or drop something on the floor, etc.


----------



## frrok

I listened to the show. Great job guys. Really informative. If I wasnt working at the time I would have called in.

I run a heater in my mini-m as well. I live in ny it does get cold in winter. And the room where i have the tank set up fluctuates in temperature. @genius good choice on the didplis. will you be trimming it to keep it bushy?


----------



## mluk27

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Oh and I should mention that I got 3 more CPDs yesterday, to bring me of a total of 7. They definitely see safety in numbers -- not hiding at all unless I quickly sit down at my desk or drop something on the floor, etc.


I was going to say either your filming that video really far away or your CPDs have become less skittish. Your tanks looking really good though. Are you ever planning on adding shrimp?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Looking fancy!


----------



## h4n

Looking good Kiran!

BTW: clean your pipes!


----------



## Couesfanatic

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Oh and I should mention that I got 3 more CPDs yesterday, to bring me of a total of 7. They definitely see safety in numbers -- not hiding at all unless I quickly sit down at my desk or drop something on the floor, etc.


Good to hear. Glad to hear they made it. Now the hard part is seeing which ones they are.


----------



## jkan0228

Looks good Kiran! 

So this is who the CPD's were for.


----------



## Couesfanatic

ha ha, small world here.


----------



## mcqueenesq

Your room and tanks are too nice! I'll send my toddler over to sort that out.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

mcqueenesq said:


> Your room and tanks are too nice! I'll send my toddler over to sort that out.


lol. A clean room is so much easier to live with. Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication. Simplify, and nothing can go wrong. Keep up with what there is and it'll look great. Likewise with planted tanks :hihi:

Also, no toddlers in my room!!! I am installing myself a little Arduino electronic door lock this summer when I have time for it, just for fun. And to look cool 

Got the Didiplis diandra today from Outlawboss, looks great! Great deal, great price, great seller, great plants. I'll give them a day or two to straighten out up towards the light and then I'll post pics!


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> lol. A clean room is so much easier to live with. Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication. Simplify, and nothing can go wrong. Keep up with what there is and it'll look great. Likewise with planted tanks :hihi:
> 
> Also, no toddlers in my room!!! I am installing myself a little Arduino electronic door lock this summer when I have time for it, just for fun. And to look cool
> 
> Got the Didiplis diandra today from Outlawboss, looks great! Great deal, great price, great seller, great plants. I'll give them a day or two to straighten out up towards the light and then I'll post pics!


HA!
a clean room is easy to live with, sure, but tough to maintain. 
my room is currently a warzone, with no less than 9 boxes with various crap that was shipped recently on the floor.

how are your shrimp doing? didnt notice any in the video, but i didnt watch the whole thing either.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Haha yeah. Once you get the hang of it, it's much easier to keep a clean room though. I couldn't stand to have spent $300 on this tank alone and not have a clean and simple room to go along with it roud:

There're only two shrimp in there at the moment (both PFR) but I plan to add more soon. The CPDs have shown no interest in them so far despite their small size. But that was the point of the test shrimp. So I should be good to go, as soon as I stop dosing H2O2.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I never updated after gettin the D. Diandra? I'll have to fix that tomorrow. Looks infinitely better now! So much green... Sooooo much... Greenest tank I've ever had. Like, this bright, deep green. I think that part of it is the Archaea lights' spectrum.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Just plopped in 2 CRS and 1 CBS. Pics to come. For real, this time


----------



## FlyingGiraffes

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Just plopped in 2 CRS and 1 CBS. Pics to come. For real, this time


To come in a month?  Looking forward to see the shrimp.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

One might think that being sick as **** on a Saturday may lead me to photograph my tank as soon as I said I would. But no. More like, sit around, sneeze and cough, then remember and get around to it. So, enjoy! 










I think that the Aventador is getting a bit old there... time to switch it out soon :biggrin:










Lens that I prolly _should_ have shot these with :hihi:










Shout-out to Jnaz for taking the time to ship me an awesome SCAPE sticker for this tank! roud:










Biggest of the 2 CRS that I put in there. The CBS and the other CRS are _really_ tiny, but even as they swam out of the net, right in front of the CPD's, they expressed no predatory interest. Good. lol

Also, sorry for the terrible pictures. It seems that the quality of my pictures is directly proportional to my well being (i.e. I shot on automatic for the first time ever with this camera, lol. Not even program this time! )


----------



## @[email protected]

tanks looking good. i like the d. diandra, itll look great once its fully "grown in". 
if i were taking care of it, i would let it grow tall, then uproot and plant the tops, and then start shaping it into a nice round bush. but thats just me, and stem plants are easy to get into nice bushes (as long as they are growing healthy, of course).

que es un aventador? 
or if you have trouble with spanish; croatian: sta je aventador?

btw, feel better soon.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> tanks looking good. i like the d. diandra, itll look great once its fully "grown in".
> if i were taking care of it, i would let it grow tall, then uproot and plant the tops, and then start shaping it into a nice round bush. but thats just me, and stem plants are easy to get into nice bushes (as long as they are growing healthy, of course).
> 
> que es un aventador?
> or if you have trouble with spanish; croatian: sta je aventador?
> 
> btw, feel better soon.


Thanks man. I have a ton more, but I just don't want to plant too much. I got 25 stems, but they were so tall it's probably more than 45-50 now. 

An Aventador is a Lamborgini model, the newest one, to replace the LP640/Murcielago. It's the one just to the left of the tank roud:

Thanks!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Got around to taking a better picture. Also, this one is edited to match the colors better to real life, the coloration on these pictures doesn't really do the tank justice. It's pretty easy and takes all of 1-2 minutes, so I'll do it from now on. 










Taken with 55-300mm telephoto, as opposed to 18-55mm earlier. I'm pretty much just using the latter for macros these days :/

*EDIT* -- actually this one came out a little too _dark_ green after viewing on a different monitor :/


----------



## FlyingGiraffes

Geniusdudekiran said:


> EDIT -- actually this one came out a little too dark green after viewing on a different monitor :/


Looking good. 

You might want to invest in a calibration device for your monitor (maybe a high quality monitor too). You'll find people will see many different things on their monitors. Editing looks fine, but the green is a bit too vibrant, you can see a glowing halo around it.


----------



## Ben.

Wow, I've been off the forums for too long! Kiran, awesome tank, really beautiful.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks!

I will get around to making another video in the near future.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Now I realize, we have tanks to sit around and watch while we're in bed, sick as a dog lol.


----------



## chad320

Looking pretty sweet Kiran! Are those the acrylic pipes? They look nice, I need to get some. I also agree with @[email protected] that if you let your DD grow to the top and get that nice color, you can top them and they will keep most of the color down low. Great job on the tank!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

chad320 said:


> Looking pretty sweet Kiran! Are those the acrylic pipes? They look nice, I need to get some. I also agree with @[email protected] that if you let your DD grow to the top and get that nice color, you can top them and they will keep most of the color down low. Great job on the tank!


Thanks Chad. They were made by Marty/FishyKid1 for the fantastic price of $21.00 shipped, but I believe I got the "fellow teen enthusiast" discount :hihi: 

Yep, I'm going to try that I think. Thanks!


----------



## jkan0228

Teen Enthusiast discount? Nice! 

Everything looks pretty nice Kiran. If you let that DD grow out and replant the really pretty tops, well it's gonna be a masterpiece


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Jeff. Was more like "I'll do it for $21 'cause we're both kids," lol.

Yep! That's the plan! 

Btw: when are you ever going to start a shrimp tank? Well, CRS tank at least :bounce:roud:



jkan0228 said:


> Teen Enthusiast discount? Nice!
> 
> Everything looks pretty nice Kiran. If you let that DD grow out and replant the really pretty tops, well it's gonna be a masterpiece


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So, after my precal exam/hell tomorrow, this tank will get a complimentary haircut and an updated journal. 

This tank, by far, has easily proven to be my favorite aquascape of all time. Hopefully, the guys at IAPLC will think likewise (hey, great minds think alike! roud


----------



## jkan0228

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks Jeff. Was more like "I'll do it for $21 'cause we're both kids," lol.
> 
> Yep! That's the plan!
> 
> Btw: when are you ever going to start a shrimp tank? Well, CRS tank at least :bounce:roud:


Sounds good! 

Me? CRS? Lol maybe after my next project. :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Oh, think you're somethin' special, skipping straight to Taiwan Bees?  j/k lol. Curious to see this project!

How're your shrimp liking that BW food from our collaborative gig a while ago?


----------



## jkan0228

Haha Taiwan bees? Yea right. You'll see soon enough. Hopefully. 

Pretty nice id say. Although its a ton of food that I need to go through :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Hahaha, maybe this Summer I'll get some cheap hybrids and breed 'em out and share with my fellow teen enthusiasts :hihi:

For about six or seven weeks I was feeding every day, alternating foods, etc. Now I'm back to my forgetful shrimpkeeper self (i.e. school is ending and exam week/hell is occuring (Thanks Philip!)) and feeding like 2X a week. I was getting better results before. So I really need to go back to it. lol


----------



## jkan0228

Feeding everyday? I find that if I do that my shrimp aren't as interested in the foods anymore. Or I just don't have enough shrimp :tongue: 

I got exams in 2 weeks. Lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Lol, 3 days, 4 exams left. Just gotta push through, then I'm on a boat. Literally. Well, 5 days 'till the boat. Well, ship. Biggest commercial ship in the world!


----------



## jkan0228

Take me with you?  

Remember to give us a before and after pic with your trim!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Lol, we had to get 2 smaller rooms instead of 1 larger (fine by me... :hihi because cruise people are capitalist pigs (welcome to America! ). So yes, fly to Fort Lauderdale, lol j/k.

Good idea, I would have forgotten. I'll put my camera on a tripod and get some exact pics for you guys roud:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So here's that super-mega update and trim! :biggrin:

The tank is looking its best so far and it's to the point where I'm probably the only person who'd notice the little nitpicky things that could be done to make it look even better. HC is freshly-trimmed, and looks so perfect that my dad said it looked like an Augusta national fairway :hihi:









Before trim.









During trim. 









After trim.



























Top of the mountain.









Left side. The Erios are doing very well, flourishing, in fact.









Eriocaulon cinereum "mini" is growing very quickly -- giving it a nice central presence in the tank and serves as a good segway between the D. diandra on the left, to the mountain on the right. 









A random shot of an origami hummingbird I made after my math exam today. It's not _true_ origami because it was not made of a square and involved a little ripping, but it's a design I'll never make again, because, honestly, I have no idea how I made it. 'Twas a bit of a spur of the moment type thing. Made out of a yellow-manilla post-it note that my teacher put on my desk telling me to shut up :hihi:


----------



## mluk27

Wow the tank is looking really good. It sure is a pain getting all the leaves out after a trim  lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks man! You can say that again -- hopefully I can get them all out tomorrow so I can get some cleaner pics for the IAPLC!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Good news and bad news.

Bad news: last night I found that one of the CPD's was dead. I suspect a CO2 incident from a few days ago, it was pretty nasty.

Good news: yesterday also marks the first berried PFR in the tank, and man, is this a huge PFR. And full of eggs.


----------



## @[email protected]

looking good.
i like the erio there. its very subtle but it really makes the tank as a whole look nicer. 

get the cut foliage out in a WC. pull off the vac hose attachment (the wide hard plastic bit), and the just use the tube. bring it to the surface and make a vortex. thatll suck out any of your surface debris, and any surface film too.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> looking good.
> i like the erio there. its very subtle but it really makes the tank as a whole look nicer.
> 
> get the cut foliage out in a WC. pull off the vac hose attachment (the wide hard plastic bit), and the just use the tube. bring it to the surface and make a vortex. thatll suck out any of your surface debris, and any surface film too.


Thanks Marco! Yes, I got a chance to take a look at the roots from the back of the tank yesterday -- it's pretty well rooted, no surprise based on its growth rate.

Yeah, I should do that next time. By now I have taken it all out by hand and it looks like nothing ever even happened.


----------



## mluk27

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Good news and bad news.
> 
> Bad news: last night I found that one of the CPD's was dead. I suspect a CO2 incident from a few days ago, it was pretty nasty.
> 
> Good news: yesterday also marks the first berried PFR in the tank, and man, is this a huge PFR. And full of eggs.


Ah bummer, I find myself really close to losing fish with my co2 setup. Its those darn cheap paintball regs lol. Im suprised your CPD died before your shrimp. Usually my shrimp croak first, and then my puffer is on the verge of dying. From my experiences my CPDs have been the most tolerant of Co2


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

And found another just now under the tank on the carpet. At least I have an odd number again now :icon_lol: #glasshalffull


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Bulletproof shrimps!!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I think my CRS are a super-strain considering all the bottleneck effects/natural selection/die-offs I have had in this population in the past year or so, lol.


----------



## @[email protected]

genetic bottlenecks decrease a populations resilience, not increase it. but you didnt have a genetic bottleneck, unless the majority of your shrimp died randomly (say you netted out 10 shrimp to ship, but then your roommate drunkenly poured jack into your tank, all the other shrimp died, and your kept the shrimp you were gonna ship). if the majority died due to a CO2 overdose, then the survivors werent random; they were selected for by having the highest resistance to CO2 poisoning. you had strong directional selection.

but i got your point. 

personally, i believe shrimp as a whole are more CO2 tolerant than fish. when my kH skyrocketed (still unsure why) in a tank with the CO2 controlled by a pH controller, a massive amount of CO2 was dumped in the tank killing 20+ CPDs, 1 SAE, and 4 otos. but i still had all the RCS that were in there. the issue is that high grade shrimp are inbred to an extreme, and that makes them weak and sickly by nature.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Okay, I see. Point being, by eliminating the weaker ones my colony is made up of only the best at this point roud:

I replaced the two CPD's with two baby ones I've had for a while now. One of them was sucked up by the filter. My tank does not like CPD's...


----------



## @[email protected]

if your filter is sucking up fish, its definitely devouring your shrimplets. have you considered a stainless steel mesh strainer for the intake?


----------



## mluk27

I had the same problem with my chili rasboras, I had to turn down the filter power.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

The holes are pretty small and the shrimp all congregate inside he D. diandra. I never see the shrimp on the right side by the filter. The fish all hang out _right_ but that though, so no surprise that the baby got sucked up.

I saw some new, fresh, _tiiiiiny_ babies. Well, one of them at least. Hopefully they'll hide in the D. diandra bush and at least five will survive...


----------



## radioman

I love this tank. Someday I will try my hand at HC.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

radioman said:


> I love this tank. Someday I will try my hand at HC.


Thanks! It grows like a weed once it gets going.


----------



## @[email protected]

your CPDs bred?
unless you feed fry food, i doubt they will make it. i can send you a starter sample of microworms if you want (just pay the shipping). dump it in some culture medium (tons of recipes online) and in a few weeks youll be able to harvest. the adult CPDs will likely eat them too, i read that a bunch of breeders feed them to help condition for spawning.


----------



## PinoyBoy

Kiran, how do you like the RM OneStep?

Sorry, I didn't read the whole thread. Tank looks good, and so does your desk.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> your CPDs bred?
> unless you feed fry food, i doubt they will make it. i can send you a starter sample of microworms if you want (just pay the shipping). dump it in some culture medium (tons of recipes online) and in a few weeks youll be able to harvest. the adult CPDs will likely eat them too, i read that a bunch of breeders feed them to help condition for spawning.


I've got some fry food that I'm going to start feeding. I mean, I had 2 from before that did okay until one got sucked up... so I'm just going to play it by ear.



PinoyBoy said:


> Kiran, how do you like the RM OneStep?
> 
> Sorry, I didn't read the whole thread. Tank looks good, and so does your desk.


Love it. The bottle makes it very convenient and I can fit it in a spot where I simply cannot forget to dose for the day. 

Thanks!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Wow, lily pipes look so weird when they're clean :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

How do you clean acrylic pipes?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I didn't feel like making a trip out before taking my pics for the IAPLC so I just used some pipe cleaners... what they're for, right? Be sure to bend back the tip so that the sharp point doesn't scratch them. Admittedly I made that mistake at first before quickly noticing :icon_lol:


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I've got some fry food that I'm going to start feeding. I mean, I had 2 from before that did okay until one got sucked up... so I'm just going to play it by ear.


you sure you dont want some? its practically zero maintenance and fry do great on the stuff (not as great as on BBS, but you gotta feed em something til they get big enough to eat BBS).


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> you sure you dont want some? its practically zero maintenance and fry do great on the stuff (not as great as on BBS, but you gotta feed em something til they get big enough to eat BBS).


I think I'll be alright, but thanks for the offer roud:

I was thinking, guys, should I get an atomic diffuser for this tank? Or would it look weird?


----------



## somewhatshocked

It's Memorial Day Weekend... why aren't you posting like 10,000 photos of this tank?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

lol, I have to clean the glass, and then I'm going to finalize my pictures to submit to IAPLC. 

*In fact -- I'm going to make this the BIGGEST update on this tank! Ever!*


----------



## Couesfanatic

Awesome. Its looking good.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Biggest update *ever* is uploading!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Alright, 23 new pictures for your viewing pleasure roud:


----------



## @[email protected]

very nice.
love the intense green.

i noticed a CPD at the surface in many of the shots, is he gasping for air? 
you do have a very calm surface, you might want to lift your lily pipe a little. the more O2 you have in the water, the more CO2 the fish will tolerate.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Just finished the application for this year's IAPLC!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> very nice.
> love the intense green.
> 
> i noticed a CPD at the surface in many of the shots, is he gasping for air?
> you do have a very calm surface, you might want to lift your lily pipe a little. the more O2 you have in the water, the more CO2 the fish will tolerate.


Thanks Marko. Even these pics don't do it justice. That guy's been doing that for a couple of days now, just that one. I've sinced raised the outflow a bit and that seems to help it. But still that one keeps doing that, I don't know why?


----------



## chad320

Wheres the ILPAC shots? I hope you didnt shoot with your equipment in there? It looks good and its trimmed nice, but the dirty intake and Co2 diffuser arent going to go over well.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

oh... I used this one... http://i.imgur.com/UsNBa.jpg. The diffuser looks okay, but you're right about the intake... :/


----------



## somewhatshocked

I'm a huge fan of the algae that's developed on those rocks. Please don't scrape it off like some others tend to do!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Don't worry, Jake, I'm right there with you. _Love_ algae on rocks in iwagumi scapes -- gives it a kind of ancient feeling. However, once in a while (i.e. every 4-6 months or so) I have to scrape it off a little so you can actually see the rocks :icon_lol:


----------



## h4n

Wow looking good Kiran!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks man!


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks Marko. Even these pics don't do it justice. That guy's been doing that for a couple of days now, just that one. I've sinced raised the outflow a bit and that seems to help it. But still that one keeps doing that, I don't know why?


try aerating at night. an airpump with a timer would work nicely, or a powerhead close to the surface with one of those vortex tubes that pull air in. just turn it off 1-2 hours before lights on to let your CO2 build up. 
i used to have one on 24/7 in my old 20 long, and the fish never gasped, BUT i had to change my CO2 3x as often as before i got it. but most people only run them at night (i didnt have an extra timer and always planned to get one, but never did).



somewhatshocked said:


> I'm a huge fan of the algae that's developed on those rocks. Please don't scrape it off like some others tend to do!





Geniusdudekiran said:


> Don't worry, Jake, I'm right there with you. _Love_ algae on rocks in iwagumi scapes -- gives it a kind of ancient feeling.


+1
though on larger iwagumis i feel that moss is more effective, IF kept trimmed so that it doesnt bush outward.


----------



## J.mccollum

Looks great!!
can't wait till I flood mine.. Still in dry start B^)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks! Patience is key roud:


----------



## Ozydego

If you can, I would retake the pic for the entry, temporarily pull the the C02 and pipes and maybe even rig the light clip outside of the tank for photos. If still water at the top doesnt look right, a small fan blowing down on the surface looks cool. None of this helps if the pic cannot be updated, but it would definitely help the entry... no need to worry about dirty pipes if they are not there


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

No retakes, evidently. Hopefully they'll take it for what it is and it'll be a learning experience for next year.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Toying with the idea of replacing the CPD's with Boraras briggitae... opinions?


----------



## Ozydego

oh well, definitely will help for next year. If this scape is any indication, your next setup will be killer!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I don't know if I'm going to have any new show tanks in the next year. Working on a shrimp rack this Summer, but scapes tanks like this... Need more overhead $$$ :hihi:


----------



## 150EH

Your tank is looking very good, I like the rocks with a little algae, keep up the good work. 

I see you like cars, my neighbor has a new Aston Martin 12 cylinder and it sounds pretty good starting up but I haven't got a good look at it yet, model # etc.

It's a DB9 coupe, I just checked the website.


----------



## mluk27

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Toying with the idea of replacing the CPD's with Boraras briggitae... opinions?


Had 10 with my 3 CPD's in my 4 gallon. They're definitely out more and are wayy less skittish, but they can be weak swimmers, some of mine got sucked up the filter


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

150EH said:


> Your tank is looking very good, I like the rocks with a little algae, keep up the good work.
> 
> I see you like cars, my neighbor has a new Aston Martin 12 cylinder and it sounds pretty good starting up but I haven't got a good look at it yet, model # etc.
> 
> It's a DB9 coupe, I just checked the website.


Thank you! I intend to :biggrin:

Yes, I do, that's pretty awesome. I was kind of brought into cars because my neighbor has a Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder, a Ferrari California, 2 Porsche Panameras, a Porsche Cayenne Turbo, and has had in the past an Audi R8, numerous Ferraris (including my favorite car ever, the F430 Spider), and several others. Then I got my dad to get a BMW 650i coupe, which is pretty cool as well. I'm about to replace the model of the Lamborghini on my desk with a (signed) model Nissan GTR. Signed by a bit of a friend, entrepreneur, and awesome guy. http://www.roberthimler.com/



mluk27 said:


> Had 10 with my 3 CPD's in my 4 gallon. They're definitely out more and are wayy less skittish, but they can be weak swimmers, some of mine got sucked up the filter


Thanks man for the advice. Do you think I could have more of them in here? Do they jump as much? How small are they, _really_? PS your shrimp are on the way, with extras :hihi:


----------



## wastedtime

Looking real nice Kiran, I am not so sure about the dark background, a lighter one will make the tank look a lot bigger.


----------



## bitFUUL

eh, nm.


----------



## mluk27

Thanks man for the advice. Do you think I could have more of them in here? Do they jump as much? How small are they, _really_? PS your shrimp are on the way, with extras :hihi:[/QUOTE]

Thanks my dude! I think you could definitely have more than 10, I had 10 with 3 galaxies, a scarlet badi and like 15 shrimp. Theyre probably half the size of a CPD, and have about the same bio load as a shrimp. I would keep the CPDs in there  the boraras actually encouraged the CPDs to come out more in the front. I never had an experience with them jumping, since I never fill my tank up all the way to the brim, but they're top swimmers so they may jump if its filled all the way and they get startled.


----------



## @[email protected]

i used to have b. maculatus. they did very well when i had them in a group of 24. when i sold most of them off and had a group of 4 they did very, very poorly. 1 jumped, then there were 3 and 2 ganged up on the last guy. he starved. then one of the two left jumped. and then i took the sole survivor to my LFS.
moral: the more the merrier.


----------



## Francis Xavier

GDK,

If you want Maculatus - I can source you some, no problem.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Eh, nothing's happening for 3 weeks minimum... but we'll see. Seriously considering it now (upgraded from "toying with the idea of...") :hihi:


----------



## somewhatshocked

Boraras brigittae would look awesome in that tank. Tiny little red specks of awesome.

Boraras naevus & Boraras uropthalmoides are also great options.

Rachel almost always has one of them in stock.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Now toying with the idea [which is probably not... probable, for lack of a better word :hihi:] of some small Apistos? A pair?

I'd not I think I'll go for 7 B. brigittae.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

How much would B. brigittae run up for, say 9 of them?


----------



## somewhatshocked

About $22.50. And she's close enough to you that shipping will be quick (i.e., it's less likely the USPS will encounter delays).


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Awesome -- after I get back!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nervous about leaving this tank. But it's in good hands. Should be fine when I get back :hihi:


----------



## somewhatshocked

I can't believe you haven't set up a webcam that you'll be constantly checking from the cruise.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I can't believe I won't _have_ wifi on the cruise! :hihi:

So removed from the world... lol.


----------



## somewhatshocked

What!

A cruise without internets is obscene!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Well, what's obscene is the price for internet on the boat. For freaking $10K wifi should be included! Seriously, how hard can it be.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Not bad for a family.

Will you be snorkeling or checking anything water-related out?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yeah! Snorkeling for sure. And photography -- packed a bg full of lenses and accessories. I'm gonna come back with some KILLER shots!

Btw -- *500th post on this journal!*


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Here's hoping the tank will be fine. Lol.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Update tomorrow, when I get back...


----------



## h4n

Welcome back man.
Shrimps ok?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

On the road all day today back from FL, so we'll see! Fingers crossed, lol. More worried about my bonsai trees though.


----------



## h4n

Geniusdudekiran said:


> On the road all day today back from FL, so we'll see! Fingers crossed, lol. More worried about my bonsai trees though.


Ohh thought you were home already.

Good luck!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

h4n said:


> Ohh thought you were home already.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Yeah I wish, lol. 10+ hours on the road is not fun... Thanks man.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Back early. 

First off, shrimp: no apparent deaths. Only new berries, babies, and significant growth in smaller shrimp. 

Second off, this tank: it's a sea of green. Just a little hair algae. Didiplis diandra is almost to the top of the tank. HC is looking pretty unruly, but otherwise healthy. Just needs a (major) trim. 

Lastly, the trees: neighbor took better care of them than me, it would seem. Trident maple has grown explosively, Chinese elm hasn't lost any leaves, and the Japanese maple just lost a few new leaves. 

What a great sight to come back to from an even better vacation! Extensive pictures and cleaning/trimming etc. to come tomorrow, but I prolly won't be waking up until 11 or 12 in the AM though! roud:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Here are a few pics:

Tank when I got home, before trim:









After a nice trim and algal cleaning session (yes, I missed a spot... or 3 on the back :tongue









My Trident maple just when I got home, again before trimming/pruning. Loving how it's turning out!









And afterwards!









Comments welcomed/demanded! :hihi:


----------



## @[email protected]

still loving the d. diandra. its one of my favorite plants, and it just shows how balanced your tank is that it survived the vacation without any apparent damage. IME, its the first plant to suffer from neglect.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Marko! I should also mention what I forgot to before -- my CO2 went out over vacation, and I don't know how long it'd been out.

I would ask my neighbor who was caring for it but she was in a car accident yesterday, she's still a bit shaken up. No injuries or anything, but her car was totaled. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers roud:


----------



## h4n

Nice kiran. Nothing bad to seem to.happen

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I know, I couldn't believe it, lol. CO2 is back up and running. I love how the diffuser is peeking out of the Didiplis diandra now, it looks really cool!


----------



## jkan0228

Any shrimp shots?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Needs. Moar. Shrimp.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> Any shrimp shots?


Tomorrow, maybe. Summertime.... :biggrin:



somewhatshocked said:


> Needs. Moar. Shrimp.


Yeah, yeah. They all hide in the D. diandra. I don't know if adding more is the right thing to do, if they'll all hide anyway. But regardless that berried PFR is going to burst in the next week and a half or so. So then there will be moar shrimp! :hihi: roud:


----------



## jkan0228

You'll want a strainer if you want those babies to survive!! Lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

lol yeah I know! I hope they'll just hide in the DD like their parents. 

These CPDs are idiots anyway, half the time they don't even see the food I give them :icon_lol:. It's _good_ food, too! roud:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

What do you guys think of a CPO in this tank?


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> What do you guys think of a CPO in this tank?


Not sure how things would go considering all of your other fauna is quite small and a readily available food source to the CPO. Then again, I've only heard stories of CPO aggression so it may be very inaccurate advice.

In other news, the tank looks pretty amazing. I can't wait to get my Mini M and start my first nano...very much excited. How do you feel the D. Diandra is in terms of health throughout the entire patch of it (i.e. base stem health and leaves all the way through)?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yeah... I'm probably going to start a tank just for breeding CPO in the near future. We'll see...


----------



## mcqueenesq

This tank is a joy. I can't say enough good things about what you've achieved.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks man! I never thought one and a half years ago that I would ever have an aquascape this amazing. Ever.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So I have some L. inclinata var. 'Pantanal' on the way... this is the only tank I currently have that can support it. I'm thinking I'll plant it along the back of the right side (behind the hill is some dead space that goes down a few inches... you just can't see it!).


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So I added some L. inclinata var. 'Pantanal' today (Thanks Joraan!) and it's looking fantastic. Really adds a great color to the center of the tank. 





































And now that I'm all unpacked and settled down, I have a few vacation photos to share with you guys (I can hear you guys sighing... roud::hihi





































Hope you guys enjoy, tell me what you think!


----------



## freph

Vacation photos look nice, new red plants look even better. I can sort of imagine a sloping, hilly looking background flowing from the D. diandra to the L. pantanal and finally to the rock/HC. I think it'll turn out quite well once it grows in more.


----------



## @[email protected]

you have given in to the temptation of STEMS. 
love the splash of color you added with the ludwiga, however, it might look a touch better if you switched its place with that of the d. diandra. _generally_ you want the broader leaved plants, and the colorful plants more to the sides, and the greener plants with more narrow leaves toward the center, but ive seen some awesome tanks that totally ignored this.

dude, that intake needs some work.  its almost as bad as mine, but i at least hide the grime with good ol' ehiem sewage-green tubing.

love the iguanas. im determined to get one as a pet eventually (preferably a red variant of _iguana iguana_.


----------



## orchidman

nice photos! i love the additional plants!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Vacation photos look nice, new red plants look even better. I can sort of imagine a sloping, hilly looking background flowing from the D. diandra to the L. pantanal and finally to the rock/HC. I think it'll turn out quite well once it grows in more.


Thanks! I have a few hundred but I only put up a couple because let's face it, there's nothing more boring than looking at other peoples vacation photos in massive amounts, lol :biggrin:



@[email protected] said:


> you have given in to the temptation of STEMS.
> love the splash of color you added with the ludwiga, however, it might look a touch better if you switched its place with that of the d. diandra. _generally_ you want the broader leaved plants, and the colorful plants more to the sides, and the greener plants with more narrow leaves toward the center, but ive seen some awesome tanks that totally ignored this.
> 
> dude, that intake needs some work.  its almost as bad as mine, but i at least hide the grime with good ol' ehiem sewage-green tubing.
> 
> love the iguanas. im determined to get one as a pet eventually (preferably a red variant of _iguana iguana_.


haha, I guess so. I needed some height to the tank, it gives more depth. I may have to add just one more stem plant to keep things odd. I wish I could switch them but for what it's worth, it'd be a nightmare uprooting, replanting, etc. It'll be interesting to see what I do with this now, because honestly I don't know :icon_lol: Shoot first, ask questions later, right? :hihi:

Haha yeah, I know. It's about time I clean out the entire actual filter body, like the filter media too. I'm seeing decreased flow.

The iguanas were awesome, I guess that's kinda what Saint Thomas is known for. Iguanas and being just like India, but without... Indian people :hihi:. Seriously, the way people drive, the environment, the smells, the entire atmosphere if the place is like India. Lol.

On a side note, people keep telling me that a few of the pics of the iguanas I took are "National Geographic Quality"... What do you guys think of this, and does anyone know of any good online photo competitions? :wink:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> nice photos! i love the additional plants!!


Ninja'd me! :icon_evil lol

Thanks for the compliments man! I've got tank photography down just right for this aquarium now I think. Generally with the ambient lighting in my room at any given time 1/50 sec. @ f/4.5 works wonders!


----------



## somewhatshocked

What, no vacation shrimp? Shaaaaame.

And that Pantanal looks terrific. Provides a really nice burst.


----------



## orchidman

muahaha ninja'd! 

ive never even thought of trying it at such a low speed! i should try that! i always just tried to get as much light as i could with my OB flash! ill have to try that!! do your fish get blurry though?

i love the reflection on the exceptionally clean desk!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> What, no vacation shrimp? Shaaaaame.
> 
> And that Pantanal looks terrific. Provides a really nice burst.


I enjoyed some nice shrimp on the cruise -- grilled, fried, cocktailed (lol) you name it. Oh, wait... :iamwithst

Thanks!



orchidman said:


> muahaha ninja'd!
> 
> ive never even thought of trying it at such a low speed! i should try that! i always just tried to get as much light as i could with my OB flash! ill have to try that!! do your fish get blurry though?
> 
> i love the reflection on the exceptionally clean desk!


I have very steady hands :flick: Sometimes I shoot as low as 1/10 sec. with no tripod with fine results, but I don't like to do that. And certainly not with a telephoto lol.

Windex ftw! :wink:

The fish sometimes get a bit blurry, but my main emphasis is on the tank and aquascaping as of this second. But I think I'll get 7 Boraras brigittae to fix that and even it out a bit in the near future. My only fear with doing that is that the tank may become too "busy". Maybe I'll start with 5 and decide then if 2 more will be too much.


----------



## orchidman

dang you must have steady hands! i can shoot at 1/50 free handed, but when its zoomed in, its not crystal clear. and im a nazi for crystal clear photos! LOL!

WINDEXXX!! HAHAH WE SHOULD HAVE A WINDEX PIMP CLUB


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> i can shoot at 1/50 free handed, but when its zoomed in, its not crystal clear. and im a nazi for crystal clear photos! LOL!


Haha, then I'm the Hitl -- nevermind :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

baha, haha, bahahahaha!!


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> haha, I guess so. I needed some height to the tank, it gives more depth. I may have to add just one more stem plant to keep things odd. I wish I could switch them but for what it's worth, it'd be a nightmare uprooting, replanting, etc. It'll be interesting to see what I do with this now, because honestly I don't know :icon_lol: Shoot first, ask questions later, right? :hihi:
> 
> Haha yeah, I know. It's about time I clean out the entire actual filter body, like the filter media too. I'm seeing decreased flow.
> 
> The iguanas were awesome, I guess that's kinda what Saint Thomas is known for. Iguanas and being just like India, but without... Indian people :hihi:. Seriously, the way people drive, the environment, the smells, the entire atmosphere if the place is like India. Lol.


i hear ya. 
cant be worse than crypts though. i did one scape in my old 20 long with heavy crypt use, and when i was rescaping i went to pull the crypts. i grabbed one of the motherplants, and lifted. out came 75% of my substrate and everything in it. fish were not happy.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Hahaha, if you look at my Ebi's journal, the Crypt lucens in the center -- I uprooted a stray stem of HM the other day on the opposite side of the tank and some of the crypt's roots came out with it, lol. The roots spread all the way around the tank!


----------



## 150EH

Your tank looks really nice, did you start with AS only or do you use all the ADA substrate additives?


----------



## orchidman

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hahaha, if you look at my Ebi's journal, the Crypt lucens in the center -- I uprooted a stray stem of HM the other day on the opposite side of the tank and some of the crypt's roots came out with it, lol. The roots spread all the way around the tank!


swords and vals are crazy too!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

150EH said:


> Your tank looks really nice, did you start with AS only or do you use all the ADA substrate additives?


Eh, just straight AS. Though the ADA stuff certainly has some merit to it, I've always done fine without it. This tank was pretty smooth all the way.


----------



## theblondskeleton

Beautiful nano! And very nice photography, as well.

I have a tip to share. I see your CO2 line is kinked over the rim of your tank. I had this problem, too. Go to one of the big-box pet LFS's (or small-box, if you have a good one) and pick up some plastic airline tube - the hard extruded plastic stuff. Take a hair dryer or heat gun and warm it up, and bend it in a u-shape (might take a few tries to make it clean). Cut it off at a short length and use it to go over the lip of your tank. Nice and clean 

Or, I think ADA makes the same thing in glass, but they break super easily. Anyway, it'll contribute to the clean look and keep the kink out of your hose - the only blight on an otherwise spotless setup.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

theblondskeleton said:


> Beautiful nano! And very nice photography, as well.
> 
> I have a tip to share. I see your CO2 line is kinked over the rim of your tank. I had this problem, too. Go to one of the big-box pet LFS's (or small-box, if you have a good one) and pick up some plastic airline tube - the hard extruded plastic stuff. Take a hair dryer or heat gun and warm it up, and bend it in a u-shape (might take a few tries to make it clean). Cut it off at a short length and use it to go over the lip of your tank. Nice and clean
> 
> Or, I think ADA makes the same thing in glass, but they break super easily. Anyway, it'll contribute to the clean look and keep the kink out of your hose - the only blight on an otherwise spotless setup.


I know, I know, that's the one main thing I need to fix. I plan to do that as well as change my diffuser to an atomic diffuser :wink:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Also, you may have noticed the missing background. It got wet somehow and so I had to remove it. Anyone know of something lighter grey/white that would be sort of waterproof to use as a background? By the position of the tank it's very hard to put a background off, let along peel a soggy one off :hihi:


----------



## somewhatshocked

Considered the etched glass stuff? Comes in sheets/rolls at the hardware store for cheap. It's just opaque stuff and is adhesive.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Hmm... that just might do the trick.


----------



## @[email protected]

the fact that its opaque might make it less aesthetic, though. what if you used a thin acrylic pipe, and bent it in a "U"? the same way people make custom acrylic lily pipes.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> the fact that its opaque might make it less aesthetic, though. what if you used a thin acrylic pipe, and bent it in a "U"? the same way people make custom acrylic lily pipes.


I think we're on different pages here, lol. 

I believe Jake was talking about making a background, not a bend for the CO2! :wink:

However -- I want to get one of the glass all-in-one ADA hard-lines in the future.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

See here: http://www.adgshop.com/Music_Glass_MINI_10D_p/140-111.htm

I'll try to find one used though. Can't bring myself to spend _that_ much on a piece of glass with a ceramic disk. 

However this will probably not happen for a while because I'm about to run myself broke(er) on a bunch of shrimp and shrimp tanks (i.e. my new rack). Or rather, my last watch purchase ran me broke. Hence, "broke(er)" :hihi:


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I think we're on different pages here, lol.
> 
> I believe Jake was talking about making a background, not a bend for the CO2! :wink:
> 
> However -- I want to get one of the glass all-in-one ADA hard-lines in the future.


OOOOH. now i feel stupid.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> See here: http://www.adgshop.com/Music_Glass_MINI_10D_p/140-111.htm
> 
> I'll try to find one used though. Can't bring myself to spend _that_ much on a piece of glass with a ceramic disk.
> 
> However this will probably not happen for a while because I'm about to run myself broke(er) on a bunch of shrimp and shrimp tanks (i.e. my new rack). Or rather, my last watch purchase ran me broke. Hence, "broke(er)" :hihi:


why not just go with an inline atomic diffuser. 
http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers.html
for under $40 you get a diffuser which i hear has a finer mist (can hardly wait to get one for my next tank), and you dont need to see it at all inside the tank.

youll have to make a journal for your shrimp rack.

i hear ya. a lot of my cash was sunk into my latest betta spawn. hopefully you will earn back your investment as your shrimp breed (and me as my bettas mature).


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> OOOOH. now i feel stupid.
> 
> 
> why not just go with an inline atomic diffuser.
> http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers.html
> for under $40 you get a diffuser which i hear has a finer mist (can hardly wait to get one for my next tank), and you dont need to see it at all inside the tank.
> 
> youll have to make a journal for your shrimp rack.
> 
> i hear ya. a lot of my cash was sunk into my latest betta spawn. hopefully you will earn back your investment as your shrimp breed (and me as my bettas mature).


Haha lol. It's okay :redface:

Now _I_ feel stupid. Inline is the way to go. For sure. Thanks!

Yep, sure will!

Yeah... watch was worth it though, I'll be wearing it for a long time. Love it. Shrimp will pay out, just a game of patience. And a lot of it! :icon_roll


----------



## Greedy

Nice tank! The inclinata sets it off for sure, dope vaction photos too!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks! I've sure worked hard on planning this and it's certainly paid off.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Anyone have any suggestions to make this tank _more_ high tech? It's summer, I'm bored, I wouldn't mind DIY-ing up some electronics for the tank. I used to do stuff like that all the time. Then high school happened! :hihi:

Something incorporating Arduino would be cool.


----------



## @[email protected]

i dont do any DIY, but you may want to look into getting a chiller, or an ice probe (i have one, and love it - http://www.marinedepot.com/chillers_coolworks_iceprobe-ap.html ), since you like to keep your tanks at cooler temps. the ice probe doesnt look nice, but get the job done pretty well, and you can take it out for picture time.


----------



## jkan0228

Nice touch with color Kiran. Love the contrast with the DD and foreground.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## theblondskeleton

somewhatshocked said:


> Considered the etched glass stuff? Comes in sheets/rolls at the hardware store for cheap. It's just opaque stuff and is adhesive.


+1 on the frosted film. It's about $20 for a huge roll that'll do many many many nanos and it adheres with water. I use it on my mini-s and it works really well.


----------



## Chlorophile

Kiran, I have http://www.tapplastics.com/product/window_films/window_tint_films/frosted_window_film/324 That stuff on my Mini M, looks great IMO.


----------



## Chlorophile

Let me know when you trim some of the D. Diandra! I really want some for my Mini M to replace my rotundifolia!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Eh, the tank is not doing its best ATM. Some of the old brown algae that used to be in the tank is taking over the large patch of HC in the bottom left, and a little in the middle, barely at the top. DD is not doing great either. Pantanal seems fine though... here's hoping.

I do have some spare DD floating around in another tank that was leftover from this one (algae free, etc.) that I would part with. I'll take pics when I'm done with some work roud:


----------



## @[email protected]

did you try a waterchange and more CO2? that tends to fix most of my algae blooms. and for the slow creeping growth (like how your tank is always algae free, except every once in a while a few older leaves get a small BBA tuft) there is always glutaraldehyde and peroxide.
wish your tank the best of luck; you, not so much :biggrin:


----------



## Chlorophile

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Eh, the tank is not doing its best ATM. Some of the old brown algae that used to be in the tank is taking over the large patch of HC in the bottom left, and a little in the middle, barely at the top. DD is not doing great either. Pantanal seems fine though... here's hoping.
> 
> I do have some spare DD floating around in another tank that was leftover from this one (algae free, etc.) that I would part with. I'll take pics when I'm done with some work roud:


Cool, let me know, I could do with just a couple stems, I can grow anything these days.

edit: except I cant get my lindernia india to look like india


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> did you try a waterchange and more CO2? that tends to fix most of my algae blooms. and for the slow creeping growth (like how your tank is always algae free, except every once in a while a few older leaves get a small BBA tuft) there is always glutaraldehyde and peroxide.
> wish your tank the best of luck; you, not so much :biggrin:


Thanks. Yeah, I'm pumping out CO2 like crazy and did two water changes in the past 3-4 days, another tomorrow, and peroxide in a few minutes. Hopefully I can clear it up quickly.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

It's getting better. Here's a quick shot:










And my biggest, best-colored PFR was out posing, so here's a shot for Jeff (lol, remember like 2 weeks ago you said you wanted shrimp shots? And I said the next day I would post some? Yeah... :tongue










Pardon the algae on the rocks. Hardly noticed it as it blends in well with the HC.


----------



## somewhatshocked

That's a nice red water bug you've got, there.

Leave the algae on the rocks! It's the best part.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Haha thanks Jake.

I like it too but to be honest, it gets out of control sometimes. I think that it may have spread from the rocks to the HC. So now, it gets a nice drink of H202 every once in a while to keep it in check roud:


----------



## orchidman

great PFR! i need to get some instead of my bland RCS


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> great PFR! i need to get some instead of my bland RCS


Thanks Bob. I might have some for sale in the next few weeks so keep an eye out :icon_mrgr


----------



## jkan0228

Never knew "the next day" meant "the next two weeks"  Great shot Kiran! That red is crazy good, you should hook her up with a fancy male! If you can keep that quality up, I might get some from you.

Nice algae too, it looks like some kind of fancy moss


----------



## orchidman

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks Bob. I might have some for sale in the next few weeks so keep an eye out :icon_mrgr


i dont have enough money for those beauts! :help:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> Never knew "the next day" meant "the next two weeks"  Great shot Kiran! That red is crazy good, you should hook her up with a fancy male! If you can keep that quality up, I might get some from you.
> 
> Nice algae too, it looks like some kind of fancy moss


Haha, I guess you've never heard of "Indian Standard Time" :hihi: :tongue:

Perhaps we can do a Blue Velvet trade down the road or something roud:

Thanks, it really makes it look much more established and old. Like an ancient mountain.


----------



## chad320

Nice TPFR! And tank or that matter  I dont know why people make such a big deal about algae. I dont own a single tank without some in it. I think its perfectly ok and like you said, it help naturalize the rock. Great job with this one!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Chad!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

What do you guys think of adding some Guppies to this tank? Or Endlers? Although they wouldn't school, they could add quite a nice touch of color... what do you guys think?


----------



## chad320

Ill probably get beat with a stick for saying so, but im not a fan. I think some chilli rasboras would be sweet tho!


----------



## h4n

I must of missed this but Kiran what happen to the CPD?


----------



## somewhatshocked

I can't see Endlers in this tank. Definitely Boraras brigittae, should you decide to have fish.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

h4n said:


> I must of missed this but Kiran what happen to the CPD?


Oh there are still 3 CPDs and 1 CPD fry in there but they're very shy. Most people don't even see the fish in it. 

Lol when I showed my neighbor how to feed the fish in this tank she said, "Oh, there are fish in there?!" lol



somewhatshocked said:


> I can't see Endlers in this tank. Definitely Boraras brigittae, should you decide to have fish.


yeah, I figured. If I did it, they'd give the tank a very crazy look, whereas a tight school of B. brigittae would give it a very composed, unidirectional feel. 

I'm going to start offering a new product here on TPT soon which should make me some $ to spend on re-stocking this tank with some nice fish :wink:


----------



## CmLaracy

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Anyone have any suggestions to make this tank *more high tech*? It's summer, I'm bored, I wouldn't mind DIY-ing up some electronics for the tank. I used to do stuff like that all the time. Then high school happened! :hihi:
> 
> Something incorporating Arduino would be cool.


LED's, shouldn't be that bad for a tank this size.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

CmLaracy said:


> LED's, shouldn't be that bad for a tank this size.


Well, I already went through that fiasco with this tank and the light I have seems to be fine, so changing lighting doesn't seem logical at this time... lol.


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I'm going to start offering a new product here on TPT soon which should make me some $ to spend on re-stocking this tank with some nice fish :wink:


now this is interesting. your not gonna be making acrylic lily pipes are you? cuz i could use some and dont know anybody who is still making them.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> now this is interesting. your not gonna be making acrylic lily pipes are you? cuz i could use some and dont know anybody who is still making them.


Nope! :wink:

Sorry.


----------



## CmLaracy

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Well, I already went through that fiasco with this tank and the light I have seems to be fine, so changing lighting doesn't seem logical at this time... lol.


I'm a metal halide junkie, so I love the shimmer of LEDs (will convert eventually). Also, the controllability is pretty nice. Just a suggestion though. When I think about going "higher tech" I typically go right to the lights first, too many amazing tanks have shown that you really can't have _too much_ light if you know how to control it. This for example is 8.6 gallons with 150w of metal halide, and it's one of, if not the nicest nano I've come across in 5 years.

You said you were looking for a new diffuser, specifically in-line; I've always wanted to try the CalAqua in-line diffuser but I have an ADA beetle 30 so until it's shot I won't be spending anything on a diffuser. I have their 17mm Lily Pipe set and the craftsmanship is on par with ADA, no difference at all except shape.


----------



## Chlorophile

CmLaracy said:


> I'm a metal halide junkie, so I love the shimmer of LEDs (will convert eventually). Also, the controllability is pretty nice. Just a suggestion though. When I think about going "higher tech" I typically go right to the lights first, too many amazing tanks have shown that you really can't have _too much_ light if you know how to control it. This for example is 8.6 gallons with 150w of metal halide, and it's one of, if not the nicest nano I've come across in 5 years.
> 
> You said you were looking for a new diffuser, specifically in-line; I've always wanted to try the CalAqua in-line diffuser but I have an ADA beetle 30 so until it's shot I won't be spending anything on a diffuser. I have their 17mm Lily Pipe set and the craftsmanship is on par with ADA, no difference at all except shape.


150W MH over that tank at that height is probably as dim or dimmer than the 27W flourescent over my Mini M.


----------



## @[email protected]

CmLaracy said:


> I'm a metal halide junkie, so I love the shimmer of LEDs (will convert eventually). Also, the controllability is pretty nice. Just a suggestion though. When I think about going "higher tech" I typically go right to the lights first, too many amazing tanks have shown that you really can't have _too much_ light if you know how to control it. This for example is 8.6 gallons with 150w of metal halide, and it's one of, if not the nicest nano I've come across in 5 years.
> 
> You said you were looking for a new diffuser, specifically in-line; I've always wanted to try the CalAqua in-line diffuser but I have an ADA beetle 30 so until it's shot I won't be spending anything on a diffuser. I have their 17mm Lily Pipe set and the craftsmanship is on par with ADA, no difference at all except shape.


dude, why have i not seen that tank sooner?

i think atomizers ( http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/atomic-inline-diffuser-12.html ) work better than disk diffusers. ive been drooling over getting one for my next tank, and everyone ive asked that has one says they do create a significantly finer mist.



Chlorophile said:


> 150W MH over that tank at that height is probably as dim or dimmer than the 27W flourescent over my Mini M.


im not so sure. MHs are made to really penetrate the water (thats why they are a must for most reef tanks, which need significantly more light then planted tanks). the bulbs emit massive amounts of light, and they usually have the best reflectors, so the beam is very concentrated. 
i have the 27w quad PC (hampton bay one) one my 30C, and 150W MH on a 30 gallon reef tank. trust me when i tell you the MH is several times brighter than the PC.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Do inline diffusers need to go on the outflow? Because if so, it'd be very hard to phone on this tank because of the way the filter is positioned... :/


----------



## Ozydego

The closer to the tank on the way back the better, less time for the Co2 to get outgassed.... Although that seems like contradicting advice, because even though it is turbulent on the way through the filter normally there is not air space for it to outgas....


----------



## theblondskeleton

Cal Aqua labs has a lily outlet diffuser that is pretty much ideal for nanos. A little spendy, though.


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Do inline diffusers need to go on the outflow? Because if so, it'd be very hard to phone on this tank because of the way the filter is positioned... :/


as far as im am aware, yes. 
but why would that be a problem? i dont know what you mean by "it'd be very hard to phone"


----------



## CmLaracy

Chlorophile said:


> 150W MH over that tank at that height is probably as dim or dimmer than the 27W flourescent over my Mini M.


This might sound abrupt, _but not even close_, metal halide is almost 2x the strength of fluorescent... he'd have to mount it from a TREE for it to be dimmer than 27w of fluorescent. Have you ever seen metal halide in person?

I run a 150w 10-12" above the water in my 40g 75P and it's an incredible amount of light. I started that tank with 260w of fluorescent right at the surface, and the switch to MH was nothing short of astonishing, _despite losing 110 watts_. I can grow any plant in this hobby with it 20"+ off the surface, and I honestly can't imagine even a 70w MH over an 8.6g tank, let alone 150w. I'm almost positive that 150w of MH over an 8.6 would bleach corals, even at a good height.

Sorry for derailing the thread. I quite like your tank, considering getting a nano for at school.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> as far as im am aware, yes.
> but why would that be a problem? i dont know what you mean by "it'd be very hard to phone"


Lol damn autocorrect, I don't know what that means either! :tongue:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I trimmed the tank today. I removed a good bit of the DD. I know, it looks gross. It really got hit hard. I don't really know why. But hopefully it'll recover quickly.



















Hey, you know those clips that come with all ADA tanks for attaching a lid? The ones that no one ever uses? I found a use for them!










And, yes, I got a new car for my desk :hihi:










Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Also -- while trimming I spotted some baby PFRs! I thought the mother may have dropped the eggs or something (as it seemed the gestation period was too short -- in reality I likely just lost track of time, being summer) but no, I guess not.


----------



## Chlorophile

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Also -- while trimming I spotted some baby PFRs! I thought the mother may have dropped the eggs or something (as it seemed the gestation period was too short -- in reality I likely just lost track of time, being summer) but no, I guess not.


Sometimes some of the dropped eggs hatch, depending on where they landed and what the current was like in that spot!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Chlorophile said:


> Sometimes some of the dropped eggs hatch, depending on where they landed and what the current was like in that spot!


That is pretty cool. However I think I sorta just lost track of time having been on vacation for a while. Either way I'm glad they survived!


----------



## freph

Grats on the babies! Can't go wrong with a GT-R; they're very nice cars. The 2013 is suh-weet. Nice use of the top clips as well. Good luck with the D. diandra and the algae that's intermingled with the HC (at least that's what it looks like). The tank itself still looks very nice but I definitely second the idea of adding more fish life.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Grats on the babies! Can't go wrong with a GT-R; they're very nice cars. The 2013 is suh-weet. Nice use of the top clips as well. Good luck with the D. diandra and the algae that's intermingled with the HC (at least that's what it looks like). The tank itself still looks very nice but I definitely second the idea of adding more fish life.


Thanks man! New shrimp babies are usually no big deal for me any more because I've had them so many times but this was under different circumstances. Which is cool.

Haha yes, it is. And I had it signed by a serial entrepreneur who owns 2 GT-Rs, a Lamborghini Gallardo, Lamborghini Murcielago, Porsche Cayenne Turbo, Range Rover Sport, and has owned countless more exotics :hihi: :biggrin:

Thanks. I'm gonna need it! :help:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Summer is so relaxing -- here are a few more pics for your enjoyment. The PFR is the only one from the Mini S (same exact shrimp as the one from yesterday's picture) and the other two CRS are in my Ebi. No, they are not great quality, because all my good ones hide. 




























Tell me which ones you think were taken with flash -- *first person to guess which one(s) was/were taken with flash and which ones were not in the next 2 hours will get 50% off on my next sale! (excluding shipping).* lol, I'm bored -- your gain


----------



## @[email protected]

the middle pic was with flash, other two without?


----------



## Bananariot

That is one nice PFR, and the CRS are low grades from what I can see? Even if they are, the look amazing for low grades....like better than my higher grades xD

I like the GTR, who's it signed by?


----------



## somewhatshocked

I'ma guess the last pic is the one with a flash? Seems to be a bit of light reflection in that one.

And low-grade CRS are cool - sometimes hardier and more colorful than the all-white ones that people like me horde.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> the middle pic was with flash, other two without?


Nope :biggrin:



Bananariot said:


> That is one nice PFR, and the CRS are low grades from what I can see? Even if they are, the look amazing for low grades....like better than my higher grades xD
> 
> I like the GTR, who's it signed by?


Thanks! The GTR is signed by Robert Himler, web entrepreneur and exotic car enthusiast :biggrin: www.roberthimler.com. Better known for starting photo sharing site razzi.me.



somewhatshocked said:


> I'ma guess the last pic is the one with a flash? Seems to be a bit of light reflection in that one.
> 
> And low-grade CRS are cool - sometimes hardier and more colorful than the all-white ones that people like me horde.


Nope :icon_lol: :biggrin: 

Yeah, these were the ones that were out posing for me. Most of the males I've got are pretty bad, whereas a lot of the females are very nice. Weird.


----------



## jkan0228

Top two taken without flash? Lol over two hours though. 

That's a nice PFR Kiran. Is that it's actual color though? Doesn't seem like PFR's have a blood red color.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> Top two taken without flash? Lol over two hours though.
> 
> That's a nice PFR Kiran. Is that it's actual color though? Doesn't seem like PFR's have a blood red color.


Haha nope! The top was without flash, bottom two with.

Thanks. Nope, I swear, no editing on that one (just maybe the actual photo was a bit underexposed when I shot it making it a bit darker). It stands out of the rest because it's so dark. You can actually see how the red is so dark that it's dark maroon/black in some places, almost like some of the PRL CRS red!

EDIT -- unless editing the white balance is considered "editing". I do that on all these shots because the light over this tank doesn't fit any of the white balance settings on my camera!


----------



## jkan0228

Well you should still gimme 50% off  

You should edit it so that it's the same color in person.


----------



## Chlorophile

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Haha nope! The top was without flash, bottom two with.
> 
> Thanks. Nope, I swear, no editing on that one (just maybe the actual photo was a bit underexposed when I shot it making it a bit darker). It stands out of the rest because it's so dark. You can actually see how the red is so dark that it's dark maroon/black in some places, almost like some of the PRL CRS red!
> 
> EDIT -- unless editing the white balance is considered "editing". I do that on all these shots because the light over this tank doesn't fit any of the white balance settings on my camera!


You can do a manual white balance or shoot in raw perhaps?
White balance can skew colors a loot though, just look at the difference your HC carpet shows on screen if you shoot it with a "cloudy" preset WB vs a flourescent WB! It will be extreme.


----------



## @[email protected]

doesnt the camera have an auto white balance feature?


----------



## Ozydego

I know when I try to use the auto WB it ends up with colors all over the place depending on where in a tank you are focusing. I try to find a WB temperature that most closely matches my lights... Like 6000K... The I adjust as necessary in software to correct it the last little bit. I have never had good luck customizing the WB either... I need to find out some tricks for that. It is time consuming correcting all the photos


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Well, I keep it on Auto and just change the coolness/warmness afterwards in Picasa, so it's quick.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

MOAR SHRIMP PICTURES!!!














































Tell me what you think. Any photography tips?


----------



## @[email protected]

that rili looks sick. nice shrimp, and nice shot.


----------



## jkan0228

Ugly males!! Lol jkjk but that's some BA photography Kiran.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> that rili looks sick. nice shrimp, and nice shot.


Thanks man. I'm going to try to stabilize that line down the road. 



jkan0228 said:


> Ugly males!! Lol jkjk but that's some BA photography Kiran.


Lol, what, the first two? I thought that was pretty good for a male? Thanks though!


----------



## freph

Very nice shrimps!


----------



## Bananariot

All those white spots on the 2nd one almost make it look sulawesi


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Very nice shrimps!


Thanks much! :biggrin:



Bananariot said:


> All those white spots on the 2nd one almost make it look sulawesi


Almost, yes! The general shape of most Neo males do, I have always thought this.


----------



## FisheriesOmen

What's the 4th one down? That looks amazing, I love how it's banded but has a transparent body (I don't like the white bodies of the crystals).


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

That is a Rili shrimp. I have not seen that pattern on any other Rili shrimp, though, so hopefully I can try to breed it out.


----------



## alfalfa

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Tell me what you think. Any photography tips?


This may not apply to your photos, but I see many aquarium photos online with the color saturation (aka "color contrast" or a "vivid" setting) cranked way too high. Increasing the saturation a little bit can help, but cranking up color saturation too high doesn't make an image look better. Smooth, natural color gradations turn into one unnatural color (hue/sat/value) and removes the dimensionality. It often looks like someone used MS Paint to select a strong fluorescent lime color and clicked over the leaves with a mouse.

I see this often with shrimp photos. Sometimes I can tell the intent was to make the shrimp stand out, so a person increases the saturation for the entire image, but that doesn't address the issue. It can actually make the situation worse. It is like two siblings fighting over stereos that are too loud. It turns into a battle where both are cranked up too high and nothing sounds good. The entire picture glows and looks like a 4 bit gif.

I don't think yours are that extreme. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Wow, I need to update this. Here's what you guys missed over the past week or two: the tank has pissed me off in many ways, including but not at all limited to: 3 CPD's jumping, L. inclinata var. 'Pantanal' losing most of its color and generally being in poor health, and *all* of the Didiplis diandra turning to a brown mush and forcing me to remove it. Oh and don't forget the dead shrimp and algae, and everything in between. Basically everything that could possibly go wrong did, on my part, but luckily nothing happened too bad. Just a sampler of every problem, if you will. 

On the bright side: Lots of baby shrimp have been born. Lots. And they're all over the tank. I killed all the algae (I think, fingers crossed). The tank is looking okay at the moment.

I'll be buying some Blyxa to replace the Didiplis diandra (where the Pantanal currently is) and I'll probably just take that Pantanal out and convert it to emmersed.




























And if anyone was wondering how my trees are doing:


----------



## somewhatshocked

Wow, PFRs really look great in this tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Wow, PFRs really look great in this tank.


And once the baby PFRs grow up, it'll look fantastic. I'm not planning on selling/trading any of them from this tank until it simply gets out of control :flick:

However -- I need to get some new fish. Now that I've got some reasonable $ to spend, I'm thinking B. brigittae, maybe 7 of them to start? Maybe up to 9 of them eventually. 

I feel like hitting rock bottom (almost) financially is sort of fun in a way (well, sort of ) because it forces you to come up with creative ways to make more cash. I probably wouldn't have come up with my last sale if I hadn't had less than $60 in my paypal account lol. You know what they say, "necessity is the mother of invention." Of course, this is a liberty I can probably take as a kid, but would certainly be no fun at all for an adult! :flick:


----------



## @[email protected]

sucks about the fish and d. diandra (it LOVES to turn into dark brown mush, dont take it personally, while i kept this plant i lost most of it several times and had to revive it from 1-2 stems).

i dont see why being broke would be fun. for me the moment i get anywhere near being broke i go to my rents and tell them "i need money", which tends to significantly boost my checking account funds.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> sucks about the fish and d. diandra (it LOVES to turn into dark brown mush, dont take it personally, while i kept this plant i lost most of it several times and had to revive it from 1-2 stems).
> 
> i dont see why being broke would be fun. for me the moment i get anywhere near being broke i go to my rents and tell them "i need money", which tends to significantly boost my checking account funds.


Haha I've read that about it. Man, it looks gross that way.

Haha, to each his own. I try not to ask my parents for money because people think "Kiran has rich parents who pay hundreds of dollars for his aquariums and bonsai trees and other nice stuff." Now I can show them I make all my own money (without working a conventional job like friends).

I wouldn't say that I'm a very materialistic person, as I am definitely a very minimalist person -- however, I have caviar taste, so the things that I do buy, I make sure are very nice quality (i.e. ADA tank, phone, nice watch, shrimp :icon_redf) lol.

Btw -- I was touring colleges in ATL earlier this week, do you keep your tank in your dorm? I just realized how incredibly hard that would be.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Boraras brigittae are gorgeous little fish. You can easily handle that many in your tank.

Surprisingly small in real life.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> And once the baby PFRs grow up, it'll look fantastic. I'm not planning on selling/trading any of them from this tank until it simply gets out of control :flick:
> 
> However -- I need to get some new fish. Now that I've got some reasonable $ to spend, I'm thinking B. brigittae, maybe 7 of them to start? Maybe up to 9 of them eventually.
> 
> I feel like hitting rock bottom (almost) financially is sort of fun in a way (well, sort of ) because it forces you to come up with creative ways to make more cash. I probably wouldn't have come up with my last sale if I hadn't had less than $60 in my paypal account lol. You know what they say, "necessity is the mother of invention." Of course, this is a liberty I can probably take as a kid, but would certainly be no fun at all for an adult! :flick:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Boraras brigittae are gorgeous little fish. You can easily handle that many in your tank.
> 
> Surprisingly small in real life.


I'm excited, just how small? Fingernail-sized?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Mine always stay shorter than an adult Cherry Shrimp.


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Haha I've read that about it. Man, it looks gross that way.
> 
> Haha, to each his own. I try not to ask my parents for money because people think "Kiran has rich parents who pay hundreds of dollars for his aquariums and bonsai trees and other nice stuff." Now I can show them I make all my own money (without working a conventional job like friends).
> 
> I wouldn't say that I'm a very materialistic person, as I am definitely a very minimalist person -- however, I have caviar taste, so the things that I do buy, I make sure are very nice quality (i.e. ADA tank, phone, nice watch, shrimp :icon_redf) lol.
> 
> Btw -- I was touring colleges in ATL earlier this week, do you keep your tank in your dorm? I just realized how incredibly hard that would be.


see, i come from a town, where everyones parents have money. here is the urban dictionary page for it. its relatively accurate.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=livingston
i have that "silver spoon, trust-fund" reputation anyway, may as well milk it for all its worth.

i kept a 5.5 gal betta tank on the desk in my dorm. wasnt too hard, but it was lowtech. it lasted til spring break, when the RA went into the room to make sure lights were out etc, and reported it. rutgers has a "no pets" policy, so they made me take it home and attend a meeting. 
this coming fall im getting an on-campus apartment (2 bedroom, livingroom, kitchen, bathroom) with 3 friends and will set up a high-tech 20 gal long.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Mine always stay shorter than an adult Cherry Shrimp.


That's awesome! I have an MRI for my back tomorrow downtown (downtown Columbia, lol) and I may pick some up there.



@[email protected] said:


> see, i come from a town, where everyones parents have money. here is the urban dictionary page for it. its relatively accurate.
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=livingston
> i have that "silver spoon, trust-fund" reputation anyway, may as well milk it for all its worth.
> 
> i kept a 5.5 gal betta tank on the desk in my dorm. wasnt too hard, but it was lowtech. it lasted til spring break, when the RA went into the room to make sure lights were out etc, and reported it. rutgers has a "no pets" policy, so they made me take it home and attend a meeting.
> this coming fall im getting an on-campus apartment (2 bedroom, livingroom, kitchen, bathroom) with 3 friends and will set up a high-tech 20 gal long.


Lmao, I had a great time looking through those Urban Dicionary entries. I mean, I come from a well-off, but humble family, so when people come over to my house for the first time, they're like, "what? You live here?" or I give them my address and they say, "wait, what?" lol. 

The dorms at Emory were super tiny, but, I realized that if I go to school somewhere where I can make the drive in a day or so, I could drain it, cover it in Saran Wrap, and drive just misting it along the way. And then I could set it back up. Just a thought.

PS -- I would have taken all the fish and shrimp out, and said, "see, no pets!" lol :tongue:


----------



## CmLaracy

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Btw -- I was touring colleges in ATL earlier this week, do you keep your tank in your dorm? I just realized how incredibly hard that would be.


Depending on the dorm setup, especially as a freshman when you get the crappiest dorms on campus, it's near impossible if not completely impossible. I'm a junior at TCNJ, and only this year will I have a dorm where I can even think about setting up a nano or something on the small side. Also, I really don't think I'll have the time between trying to maintain a 3.5+ gpa in mutli-variable calc, organic chem, spanish 305, and physics 203, a planted tank would be a HUGE distraction. My 75P will be staying home 2 hours from school like it always has. This year I'm lucky enough to have received an apartment dorm, so I may try out a mini L or 60P depending on the water quality and TDS in what they call a "kitchen". It'd be awesome if I had some place to set up my RO/DI but that's a slim chance.

Don't buy anything in anticipation of setting up a dorm tank until you've been there for a bit and made sure every aspect of maintaining a healthy and manageable tank would be possible.

I like the HC and your photography skills, you've got some talent in taking pictures that I must say I'm a bit jealous of. Good work.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

CmLaracy said:


> Depending on the dorm setup, especially as a freshman when you get the crappiest dorms on campus, it's near impossible if not completely impossible. I'm a junior at TCNJ, and only this year will I have a dorm where I can even think about setting up a nano or something on the small side. Also, I really don't think I'll have the time between trying to maintain a 3.5+ gpa in mutli-variable calc, organic chem, spanish 305, and physics 203, a planted tank would be a HUGE distraction. My 75P will be staying home 2 hours from school like it always has. This year I'm lucky enough to have received an apartment dorm, so I may try out a mini L or 60P depending on the water quality and TDS in what they call a "kitchen". It'd be awesome if I had some place to set up my RO/DI but that's a slim chance.
> 
> Don't buy anything in anticipation of setting up a dorm tank until you've been there for a bit and made sure every aspect of maintaining a healthy and manageable tank would be possible.
> 
> I like the HC and your photography skills, you've got some talent in taking pictures that I must say I'm a bit jealous of. Good work.


Yeah, freshman dorms _do_ look like crap. At GA Tech, you don't have to live on campus for freshman year, which was appealing. We have a house in Atl, but I know my parents wouldn't let me have it :redface: lol. However I've got another year before any applications begin, so I'll be looking at plenty of places. However, having a "no pets, period" policy will not sit well with me :icon_roll 

One thing I just can't seem to figure out is how the heck I'd do a water change having communal bathrooms :tongue:

However, I've always wanted to try out one of the _tiny_ ADA/Do!Aqua tanks (like the 20cm or 25cm cubes) with just stems, or maybe even a small CRS tank. Anyway, I have plenty of time. 

Thanks for the compliments, I've been working very hard on my photography since the beginning of this year. I only got my first DSLR in January or February. I had a T2i, broke it, leveraged my super-duper warranty at Costco (lol) and switched over to Nikon (w00t!!). I've been shooting with a Nikon D5100 since and love it!

Most of these shots were shot with my favorite lens, the 55-300mm Nikkor Telephoto, except for macros, which I use my kit 18-55mm coupled with a cheap extension ring for. 

Baseline for shots of this tank are with all room lights on, ISO 500, and 1/50 sec. @ f/5 or so.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Btw, I'll trim and update this tank sometime today.


----------



## CmLaracy

Geniusdudekiran said:


> One thing I just can't seem to figure out is how the heck I'd do a water change having communal bathrooms :tongue:


EXACTLY the problem. Also campus water is usually as hard as a rock. I also use a D5100, stock lens though, I'm quite new to photography.

And costco is amazing, my friend and I legally rob that place blind. Before they changed the TV warranties my buddy used an extremely expensive top of the line LCD right when they came out for *2 years*, returned it for full price!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

CmLaracy said:


> EXACTLY the problem. Also campus water is usually as hard as a rock. I also use a D5100, stock lens though, I'm quite new to photography.
> 
> And costco is amazing, my friend and I legally rob that place blind. Before they changed the TV warranties my buddy used an extremely expensive top of the line LCD right when they came out for *2 years*, returned it for full price!


I've never used RO... but transportation of gallons of water in an urban environment which I am looking for would be a hassle. Setting up a tank in a common area, though, with the "endorsement" of everyone there, though, might be neat and everyone could pitch in. Just another thought. 

Lol, gotta love them! Sam's Club and BJ's too! Although, Costco is by far the best :thumbsup:

D5100 is wonderful. I need to post some of my best shots up here. The design, too, of the D5100 is beautiful, in fact, far superior to that of any Canon models in my opinion


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Here's a quick update for you guys. I know that the tank is at a "low point" right now, having lost now both the Didiplis diandra _and_ the Pantanal. But, I have something new up my sleeves that might help bring this tank back up to par (or birdie )



















_This_ is why I love my glass desk, because I can get water all over it, and then just use a towel to wipe it up, and then use Windex on the rest of it! :biggrin:



















After the water change and trim.


----------



## @[email protected]

CmLaracy said:


> Depending on the dorm setup, especially as a freshman when you get the crappiest dorms on campus, it's near impossible if not completely impossible. I'm a junior at TCNJ, and only this year will I have a dorm where I can even think about setting up a nano or something on the small side. Also, I really don't think I'll have the time between trying to maintain a 3.5+ gpa in mutli-variable calc, organic chem, spanish 305, and physics 203, a planted tank would be a HUGE distraction. My 75P will be staying home 2 hours from school like it always has. This year I'm lucky enough to have received an apartment dorm, so I may try out a mini L or 60P depending on the water quality and TDS in what they call a "kitchen". It'd be awesome if I had some place to set up my RO/DI but that's a slim chance.
> 
> Don't buy anything in anticipation of setting up a dorm tank until you've been there for a bit and made sure every aspect of maintaining a healthy and manageable tank would be possible.
> 
> I like the HC and your photography skills, you've got some talent in taking pictures that I must say I'm a bit jealous of. Good work.


spanish? you are a brave man. i took spanish for 3 years in highschool and then burned the textbook with my friends in a bonfire. i would fail college spanish.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Yeah, freshman dorms _do_ look like crap. At GA Tech, you don't have to live on campus for freshman year, which was appealing. We have a house in Atl, but I know my parents wouldn't let me have it :redface: lol. However I've got another year before any applications begin, so I'll be looking at plenty of places. However, having a "no pets, period" policy will not sit well with me :icon_roll
> 
> One thing I just can't seem to figure out is how the heck I'd do a water change having communal bathrooms :tongue:
> 
> However, I've always wanted to try out one of the _tiny_ ADA/Do!Aqua tanks (like the 20cm or 25cm cubes) with just stems, or maybe even a small CRS tank. Anyway, I have plenty of time.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, I've been working very hard on my photography since the beginning of this year. I only got my first DSLR in January or February. I had a T2i, broke it, leveraged my super-duper warranty at Costco (lol) and switched over to Nikon (w00t!!). I've been shooting with a Nikon D5100 since and love it!
> 
> Most of these shots were shot with my favorite lens, the 55-300mm Nikkor Telephoto, except for macros, which I use my kit 18-55mm coupled with a cheap extension ring for.
> 
> Baseline for shots of this tank are with all room lights on, ISO 500, and 1/50 sec. @ f/5 or so.


they only look like crap when your sober. :biggrin:
at rutgers sebs, one of the biggest majors is animal science (also my major). me and all the other animal science kids just laugh at the no pets policy. pretty much everyone gets an apartment after their first year, where the school doesnt check if youre actually following the rules. i know people with cats. some even have dogs.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Here's a quick update for you guys. I know that the tank is at a "low point" right now, having lost now both the Didiplis diandra _and_ the Pantanal. But, I have something new up my sleeves that might help bring this tank back up to par (or birdie )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This_ is why I love my glass desk, because I can get water all over it, and then just use a towel to wipe it up, and then use Windex on the rest of it! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the water change and trim.


too bad about the pantanal.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> spanish? you are a brave man. i took spanish for 3 years in highschool and then burned the textbook with my friends in a bonfire. i would fail college spanish.
> 
> 
> they only look like crap when your sober. :biggrin:
> at rutgers sebs, one of the biggest majors is animal science (also my major). me and all the other animal science kids just laugh at the no pets policy. pretty much everyone gets an apartment after their first year, where the school doesnt check if youre actually following the rules. i know people with cats. some even have dogs.
> 
> 
> too bad about the pantanal.


Lol @ freshman dorm comment. Haha, that's ridiculous. No tank for you, but others get away with dogs? lol. But seriously, what if you have a plant only tank? :hihi:

Yeah, but it's time for something new. I've never had good luck with Pantanal.


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Lol @ freshman dorm comment. Haha, that's ridiculous. No tank for you, but others get away with dogs? lol. But seriously, what if you have a plant only tank? :hihi:
> 
> Yeah, but it's time for something new. I've never had good luck with Pantanal.


thats in the apartments, where nobody can check. i had a tank in a dorm and the RA saw and reported it. 
actually when i was sent to discuss the incident with a housing coordinator (their version of a punishment: waste your time) i asked just that, after she finished asking me about my sleep schedule and social life (to waste time, see above). she said that the tank can still cause water damage. i brought up that the 5 gallon water cooler my friend had was allowed. she seem didnt understand the relation. after explaining to her that the same volume of water causes the same amount of damage, she asked me if i was trying to get permission. no. i removed the tank, but if i didnt, i dont NEED permission i have loophole. two actually. "no pets of any kind" reffers to pets, only. a pet (according to my intro to animal science prof) is a DOMESTICATED companion animal. there is a debate whether or not cats are fully domesticated yet; fish and shrimp are nowhere near domesticated. hell, i could keep a copperhead in a shoebox in my dorm, and technically be in the clear.

honestly i never had any luck with ludwigias of any kind (tried repens ovalis and rubin). i dont know why they died on me, but they always did.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> thats in the apartments, where nobody can check. i had a tank in a dorm and the RA saw and reported it.
> actually when i was sent to discuss the incident with a housing coordinator (their version of a punishment: waste your time) i asked just that, after she finished asking me about my sleep schedule and social life (to waste time, see above). she said that the tank can still cause water damage. i brought up that the 5 gallon water cooler my friend had was allowed. she seem didnt understand the relation. after explaining to her that the same volume of water causes the same amount of damage, she asked me if i was trying to get permission. no. i removed the tank, but if i didnt, i dont NEED permission i have loophole. two actually. "no pets of any kind" reffers to pets, only. a pet (according to my intro to animal science prof) is a DOMESTICATED companion animal. there is a debate whether or not cats are fully domesticated yet; fish and shrimp are nowhere near domesticated. *hell, i could keep a copperhead in a shoebox in my dorm, and technically be in the clear.*
> 
> honestly i never had any luck with ludwigias of any kind (tried repens ovalis and rubin). i dont know why they died on me, but they always did.


Lol, I'd try it. I just wouldn't want to be sued if it got loose or something. On second thought, no, I wouldn't try it. But isn't that what the college experience is about? :icon_eek:

I've done fine with them emmersed, but not submerged. I don't know why.


----------



## mcqueenesq

The tanks still looks great. You have such a solid foundation with the hardscape and established HC carpet. And it's really cool that you can just plug new plants in whenever you want.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

mcqueenesq said:


> The tanks still looks great. You have such a solid foundation with the hardscape and established HC carpet. And it's really cool that you can just plug new plants in whenever you want.


Thanks! The HC is getting thick, I've never had good luck growing HC _really_ close to the ground. You may not be able to tell, but it it is still recovering from the algae that hit a few weeks ago, so I'm holding off on any radical trims. 

That's true, I never thought of it that way (probably because I was always too disappointed with whatever plants I was replacing having failed in the tank lol) but that is very true! I guess I can plop new plants in whenever I feel like it!


----------



## freph

I find that higher light and CO2 really makes it stay low. That, and being aggressive with trimming it to encourage more runner growth than vertical/mounding growth.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> I find that higher light and CO2 really makes it stay low. That, and being aggressive with trimming it to encourage more runner growth than vertical/mounding growth.


I have both... Maybe, if I had started emmersed with HC it would have delve oped a better root base.

It was beginning to uproot after the algae a bit, so I'm not doing any aggressive/radical trimming for at least a week or two.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Hey, guys -- what about Microdevario kubotai instead of Boraras brigittae? I think the green might work well, but then again, the red of B. brigittae contrasts the plants and matches the PFR...


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

Awesome tank Kiran, im going to try the the same thing with my 10g after my trip to the olympics, but i might flip the scape so i could see it from coming in the room. 
So could i use a scape similar to yours? I dont want to steal it


----------



## radioman

This tank is still looking good. I can't even tell it had algae problems. Speaking of dorms and college. I probably wouldn't go any bigger than a 5.5g. I didn't have a tank my freshman year but once I got an apt. I got a 2.5g that has now become my mini-m. Even though these tanks are small it is still a pain to move them. I made mine as simple as possible by not using any stem plants and mostly using plants that I can tie onto rocks, wood, or mesh. By not having to uproot plants it makes it a lot easier to throw the plants in a ziplock bag with water and take them home. You also don't have to make your tank a muddy mess.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> Awesome tank Kiran, im going to try the the same thing with my 10g after my trip to the olympics, but i might flip the scape so i could see it from coming in the room.
> So could i use a scape similar to yours? I dont want to steal it


Thanks for the compliments. By all means, go for it! 

I will say, though, that this is a tough scape to pull off without just the right stones. But I look forward to seeing it!



radioman said:


> This tank is still looking good. I can't even tell it had algae problems. Speaking of dorms and college. I probably wouldn't go any bigger than a 5.5g. I didn't have a tank my freshman year but once I got an apt. I got a 2.5g that has now become my mini-m. Even though these tanks are small it is still a pain to move them. I made mine as simple as possible by not using any stem plants and mostly using plants that I can tie onto rocks, wood, or mesh. By not having to uproot plants it makes it a lot easier to throw the plants in a ziplock bag with water and take them home. You also don't have to make your tank a muddy mess.


Thanks! I'm thinking, if I were to bring this tank, I could drain it all the way, put some saran wrap over the top, and drive it. If I go anywhere on the east coast (well, almost anywhere) I could probably drive. But still two years off, so I've got plenty of time.


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks! I'm thinking, if I were to bring this tank, I could drain it all the way, put some saran wrap over the top, and drive it. If I go anywhere on the east coast (well, almost anywhere) I could probably drive. But still two years off, so I've got plenty of time.


thats what i did to transport mine. its a 40min drive, and it worked pretty well. i couldnt catch the 2 RCS that were in there, but that didnt seem to matter, they made it just fine.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> thats what i did to transport mine. its a 40min drive, and it worked pretty well. i couldnt catch the 2 RCS that were in there, but that didnt seem to matter, they made it just fine.


Wherever I go will be much farther than 40 minutes, I hate SC weather lol 

However, even 8 hrs emmersed would not hurt the tank!

Wait, you left shrimp jumping around on substrate for 40 minutes? lol!


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks for the compliments. By all means, go for it!
> 
> I will say, though, that this is a tough scape to pull off without just the right stones. But I look forward to seeing it!


Thanks! Ya first i hope to just find some rocks that i can afford haha


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> Thanks! Ya first i hope to just find some rocks that i can afford haha


It'll be hard to pull off without Seiryu stone or similar. Perhaps, though, in a larger tank, something flat like slate would work.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

Geniusdudekiran said:


> It'll be hard to pull off without Seiryu stone or similar. Perhaps, though, in a larger tank, something flat like slate would work.


Ya i def plan on using that stone, or a similar ADA stone, but just got to find the right time and deal to buy


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> Ya i def plan on using that stone, or a similar ADA stone, but just got to find the right time and deal to buy


Yep, patience is key. Planning is essential to having a perfect tank. I was talking about this tank for months, literally months (at least 3) before I even placed the order for the first of the equipment, etc. Granted, I was strapped for cash a bit, but you will never regret a tank with which you take no short cuts. :thumbsup:


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Yep, patience is key. Planning is essential to having a perfect tank. I was talking about this tank for months, literally months (at least 3) before I even placed the order for the first of the equipment, etc. Granted, I was strapped for cash a bit, but you will never regret a tank with which you take no short cuts. :thumbsup:


Definitely agree with the patience, planning and not regretting a non-shortcut tank. That's exactly how I did my Mini M. First contacted Frank on 3/22/2012 (after wanting one forever in the first place) and will finally be planting and filling the tank tomorrow. Almost 4 months of planning and ordering everything just right. Best 4 months of patience ever spent.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Definitely agree with the patience, planning and not regretting a non-shortcut tank. That's exactly how I did my Mini M. First contacted Frank on 3/22/2012 (after wanting one forever in the first place) and will finally be planting and filling the tank tomorrow. Almost 4 months of planning and ordering everything just right. Best 4 months of patience ever spent.


It certainly pays off. Of course, it doesn't happen without spending considerable amounts of money. It also doesn't happen with rushing once you start the tank. In fact, that's probably one of the worst parts, having to wait even after you're done waiting for the tank. 

Admittedly, I saw the light at the end of the tunnel and rushed it right at the end of the planning phase of this project (*cough cough starting with UG*), but I've learned. Nothing brings learning in such a valuable way as experience does.


----------



## Bananariot

Hehe I've had a 10 gallon tank in my dorm for 3 years now, I just bought a 2g bucket from walmart to change water as well as a 1 gallon pitcher. I turned down princeton (also it's in jersey :x) at the time in part because no fish were allowed, they changed it now though xD


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Bananariot said:


> Hehe I've had a 10 gallon tank in my dorm for 3 years now, I just bought a 2g bucket from walmart to change water as well as a 1 gallon pitcher. I turned down princeton (also it's in jersey :x) at the time in part because no fish were allowed, they changed it now though xD


lol, 10 gallons seems like it'd be a pain to do water changes in, carrying ~24 lbs of water down a hallway 3.3 times lol.


----------



## 150EH

I think a new 5 gallon bucket from Home Depot is in order, get a lid too so you can fill it after the water change and let it age for a week, wooowhoo!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

lol. 

PFR babies are growing quickly, hopefully they'll help make the tank look a bit more interesting once they really start to show their color.


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Wherever I go will be much farther than 40 minutes, I hate SC weather lol
> 
> However, even 8 hrs emmersed would not hurt the tank!
> 
> Wait, you left shrimp jumping around on substrate for 40 minutes? lol!


i have a moss carpet, and could not net them out (i did TRY to bag them). so i left .25" of water over the substrate so they dont dehydrate and hoped for the best. they made it just fine.



Bananariot said:


> (also it's in jersey :x)


elaborate...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> i have a moss carpet, and could not net them out (i did TRY to bag them). so i left .25" of water over the substrate so they dont dehydrate and hoped for the best. they made it just fine.


Ah, I see. 

I'll post new pics later, not much has changed. I'll try to take some different angles and such. Maybe I'll do farther out shots that show how it is situated, rather than just the tank.


----------



## freph

Your fish comment appeared to be overlooked.  Kubotai would definitely look great in there and compliment the greens, but you'd probably want some source of red to create a contrast in the tank. They look pretty sweet under ADA's 8000K bulb. Grats on the PFR babies growing well!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Your fish comment appeared to be overlooked.  Kubotai would definitely look great in there and compliment the greens, but you'd probably want some source of red to create a contrast in the tank. They look pretty sweet under ADA's 8000K bulb. Grats on the PFR babies growing well!


Haha, yes it was. Any idea on how large they are in comparison with B. brigittae?

Well, I mean, the PFRs will certainly provide a good source of red...


----------



## freph

They should be about the same size. I forgot about the PFRs providing color. That's more of a situational thing though imo vs having a constant source (plants). I was going to have Rachel special order some for me but decided against using them due to the large amount of green I wanted in my tank and thought that _Bororas urophthalmoides_ would be better for it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> They should be about the same size. I forgot about the PFRs providing color. That's more of a situational thing though imo vs having a constant source (plants). I was going to have Rachel special order some for me but decided against using them due to the large amount of green I wanted in my tank and thought that _Bororas urophthalmoides_ would be better for it.


I know where I can get some for pretty cheap, so I might go ahead. I think the green would look awesome. 

On a side note, there are only 2 CPDs left now as one jumped a day or two ago :icon_sad:. I just have terrible luck with them.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

*If you could change one thing about my tank, what would it be, and why?*


----------



## freph

Fish. Add fish. 

But, as far as the scape goes...not a whole lot. It's got a nice flow to it. Maybe something to fill the void at the left? Maybe something to fill the blank space in the back also to give the tank a fuller feeling. It just has a sort of...empty feeling to it right now. Maybe it's the lack of fish or maybe it's the excess empty space. I'm not sure.


----------



## orchidman

id ad erioes or downoi or something like that amongst the rocks. not a whole lot. but something poking out behind a few rocks would be nice. and id do something about the left hand side. its too empty.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Fish. Add fish.
> 
> But, as far as the scape goes...not a whole lot. It's got a nice flow to it. Maybe something to fill the void at the left? Maybe something to fill the blank space in the back also to give the tank a fuller feeling. It just has a sort of...empty feeling to it right now. Maybe it's the lack of fish or maybe it's the excess empty space. I'm not sure.


I agree. I'm not at a very good position with savings at this moment, I need to focus on making some more cash before I spend some. But when I do, stocking with more fish will be at the top of my list. I will be ordering Blyxa from Han tomorrow I think. I meant to last week but I've just been so busy, I forgot!



orchidman said:


> id ad erioes or downoi or something like that amongst the rocks. not a whole lot. but something poking out behind a few rocks would be nice. and id do something about the left hand side. its too empty.


The Parkeri that I had in there were getting too large, so I had to remove them. I did enjoy them though. The Erio cinereum 'mini' is doing quite well and staying true to its name. Love that plant. 

Yup, I'll be adding Blyxa japonica to the back left. I agree, it's really looking empty.

Any other suggestions, anyone? Don't be shy :tongue:


----------



## Ozydego

You know looking back at the pics, the scape is pretty tight, I wouldnt change it. I would however experiment with backgrounds. try the light Blue, white, black.. weird colors. Its interesting how much just a background change can highlight different elements, make the rocks/fauna/flora pop. I get a pack of multicolored construction paper and use a different color a day and get rid of those I dont like, I end up with one that fits the scape very well... I didnt look close enough, but if that happens to be a mist tank with the frosted back, some colored window tint and a back light would do the trick.

Edit: loked back, clear back... ok, once you decide on a color, dont stick w/ the construction paper, it doesnt hold up. Get more of that foam board but with the color you choose. As far as the back light, I look for those small black light fixtures and change the bulb to an appropriate color. 

A whole other option would be colored LEDS below the substrate line against the existing white back.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Ozydego said:


> You know looking back at the pics, the scape is pretty tight, I wouldnt change it. I would however experiment with backgrounds. try the light Blue, white, black.. weird colors. Its interesting how much just a background change can highlight different elements, make the rocks/fauna/flora pop. I get a pack of multicolored construction paper and use a different color a day and get rid of those I dont like, I end up with one that fits the scape very well... I didnt look close enough, but if that happens to be a mist tank with the frosted back, some colored window tint and a back light would do the trick.
> 
> Edit: loked back, clear back... ok, once you decide on a color, dont stick w/ the construction paper, it doesnt hold up. Get more of that foam board but with the color you choose. As far as the back light, I look for those small black light fixtures and change the bulb to an appropriate color.
> 
> A whole other option would be colored LEDS below the substrate line against the existing white back.


Thanks man. I'm not considering changing the scape completely, lol don't worry. Just the plants in/around it. 

I'm gonna stick with white. However, I have a nice idea for an Arduino/ATtiny45 powered mood/back light for the tank :biggrin:


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks man. I'm not considering changing the scape completely, lol don't worry. Just the plants in/around it.
> 
> I'm gonna stick with white. However, *I have a nice idea for an Arduino/ATtiny45 powered mood/back light for the tank* :biggrin:


I like where this is heading. roud:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> I like where this is heading. roud:


If you want one for your Mini M after I make one, we can work it out :biggrin: roud:


----------



## Ozydego

yeah, there ya go, play with the lighting... and a fun DIY


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yep. I've just recently gotten into the Arduino, and there's no way of getting out now... :hihi:


----------



## plantednano

What light are you currently using?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

plantednano said:


> What light are you currently using?


I am using an Archaea 27W PCL fixture.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So, the tank is going through another rough patch here.

Glass half empty:
- HC is uprooting in multiple places

Glass half full:
- Baby shrimp are growing faster than in my shrimp tank...
- Just received 5 stems or so of Blyxa japonica today (it'll color up quickly)

I just trimmed it and tried to plant the HC back down. The main places where it happened were in the very front of the tank and in the back right corner. 

When this Blyxa fills in, it'll look much nicer than the DD ever did. It's a fairly fast grower in my experience so it shouldn't take long. 

I'll post pictures later today, sorry I didn't last time I said I would. Been busy working on a project... :hihi: I can't tell you guys about it. Yet.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Friday afternoon snack, strawberry shortcake. And chocolate. Lots of chocolate.


----------



## freph

Looks like you're even drinking chocolate. Hardcore. Tank doesn't look too shabby at least. The blyxa will fill the hole nicely. Now, about that clogged filter inlet...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Freph. Yep, that's Ghirardelli "cinnamon white chocolate mocha" or something like that. 

The HC is still uprooting in multiple places though. What causes this? The inlet is the least of my worries at the moment, as I'm worried about this HC never bouncing back.


----------



## freph

Sounds delicious.

A few things come to mind for the HC:
Bad initial root growth that got disturbed.
Amanos at some point? Large ones can easily do it.
Too much direct flow onto the HC.
Not trimming enough.

HC is...a PITA when something goes wrong. Try bumping up the CO2 a tad, adding a bit of Excel, etc. Good news here is that you don't have any algae coating the leaves (at least that I can see). Give it a good trim and you should see improvements in it. Trim just the top layer off at first since your HC is coming up. Don't go down to the stem/root level, just take enough off of the top that it reduces the plant mass a bit and encourages spreading and root growth as opposed to top growth.


----------



## @[email protected]

i rarely bothered trimming HC when i had it. i let it grow until it started uprooting and then replanted.
as long as the new growth is healthy there should be no problems with it rooting back in after a replant.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Sounds delicious.
> 
> A few things come to mind for the HC:
> Bad initial root growth that got disturbed.
> Amanos at some point? Large ones can easily do it.
> Too much direct flow onto the HC.
> Not trimming enough.
> 
> HC is...a PITA when something goes wrong. Try bumping up the CO2 a tad, adding a bit of Excel, etc. Good news here is that you don't have any algae coating the leaves (at least that I can see). Give it a good trim and you should see improvements in it. Trim just the top layer off at first since your HC is coming up. Don't go down to the stem/root level, just take enough off of the top that it reduces the plant mass a bit and encourages spreading and root growth as opposed to top growth.


Ironically, I think it's that I've trimmed _too_ much. I was to the point of trimming twice a week, and I think it loosened/weakened the root system. Here's hoping it'll bounce back.

I am going to trim it very carefully now, and hopefully I can kinda shove parts of it back in.



@[email protected] said:


> i rarely bothered trimming HC when i had it. i let it grow until it started uprooting and then replanted.
> as long as the new growth is healthy there should be no problems with it rooting back in after a replant.


It's just that replanting it is messy and sloppy... push come to shove I wil have no choice but to do so, I'm afraid.


----------



## freph

Oh wow. Twice a week is definitely too much. I used to trim the 20 once every 1.5-2 weeks.


----------



## mluk27

Lol yeah I would trim my HC once every few weeks too


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I'm trimming it now, it's already looking better. I thought the blyxa was going to make it, but I'm not sure if it's going to, it's kinda falling apart


----------



## freph

Blyxa is pretty resilient. I wouldn't worry about it. If it doesn't, I can give you some of mine for the price of shipping.


----------



## somewhatshocked

If it doesn't make it, my vote is for Downoi or a thicket of S. repens. With either of those, you'd have some contrasting greens.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Blyxa is pretty resilient. I wouldn't worry about it. If it doesn't, I can give you some of mine for the price of shipping.


I think the heat may have damaged it a bit, but it was only in the mailbox for about 10 seconds (literally I walked down to the mailbox as the mailman left lol). Maybe the car was not air conditioned. In that case, poor mailman, lol.



somewhatshocked said:


> If it doesn't make it, my vote is for Downoi or a thicket of S. repens. With either of those, you'd have some contrasting greens.


I would like to use one of those, however, there's really not much substrate back there. If I had a few cups of Aquasoil to fill it in it would open up lots of opportunities but I wouldn't buy another bag just for that purpose. I'm sure if I post a WTB for a few cups of it I could, but hopefully I can get it to work just as it is.

Perhaps, though, this would be a good opportunity to grow one of my Wabi Kusa submerged and see what happens. Decisions, decisions


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

In lieu of a tank shot today, I've got a nice picture of my Chinese Elm bonsai that I've been posting about periodically throughout this thread. Enjoy:


----------



## freph

Green thumb in the bonsai world it seems.  A submerged wabi kusa would be really cool. I'd love to see that.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Green thumb in the bonsai world it seems.  A submerged wabi kusa would be really cool. I'd love to see that.


Thanks! At least in bonsai, most changes take a very long time to happen, for better or worse. In a 3.5 gallon tank, however, the same cannot be said lol. It'll be looking good again in a month or so, though. 

If I make one with plants that really would fit the tank then I will. I mean, that really is the value of a Wabi Kusa, an "instant aquascape", you know?


----------



## freph

Instant aquascapes (well, relatively instant) sure are handy. I generally just like them because of the styles I've seen them used in. I.e. a central plant mass surrounded by carpeting plants. I love simplicity and that's definitely a good example of it.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

Just read thru this whole thing. Awesome work man, hope the tank bounces back for you. I actually like it when things go wrong sometimes. Otherwise it's just boring


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks guys! I hadn't looked at it that way. :icon_lol:


----------



## @[email protected]

how is your CO2 and your flow? if everything is going bad, those are what i would check first. then id see how old my light bulb was.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Checked CO2 gauge, it was fine. Upped the flow a bit. Does the age of the bulb make that much of a difference? I think it was just that it was uprooted over time from my excessive trimming.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I find that I need a lot more flow in smaller tanks and sometimes even have to use tiny powerheads or custom-made spray bars (to push water in multiple directions) in order to keep things from dying. So I definitely second the flow question.

Hope your plant situation improves soon!

(Just tore down my Ebi today)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks everyone. I'll be sure to give my tank your well wishes in his hospital room/my bedroom! roud:

Here's a shot from today. I cropped it _really_ tight, just to see how it would turn out. Also sorry for the super short DOF.


----------



## freph

Cleaning your diffuser will help with the CO2 a bit. Even the tiniest bit of algae causes a noticeable difference, at least it does in mine. Looks pretty good right now. I like it. Clean your intake pipe.


----------



## @[email protected]

clean your intake, and the whole piping.
algae loves rotting material. many algal species are polytrophic, meaning they act as both autotrophs and hetrotrophs, and can derive some nutrition from decaying organics.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks guys. I guess I have no choice but to do just that -- it's jus such a pain to remove the filter, clean it, clean the pipes, and align them back to their position again :icon_lol:


----------



## freph

Really? It takes me all of 10-15 minutes to clean either of my Eheims (2215/2211) and pipes completely. ZooMed is smaller so should theoretically take the same, if not less time (marginally). You could've done it as an alternative to enjoying strawberry shortcake and chocolate coma. :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Really? It takes me all of 10-15 minutes to clean either of my Eheims (2215/2211) and pipes completely. ZooMed is smaller so should theoretically take the same, if not less time (marginally). You could've done it as an alternative to enjoying strawberry shortcake and chocolate coma. :hihi:


Lol. I know, I know. I will get around to it... like, tomorrow :hihi:

Here's a shot of my best PFR to share. I'm not convinced they get any better than this. I mean, her carapace looks like it's an inch thick. Last time she was berried I couldn't even tell!










I had to shoot on high ISO and then upped fill light afterwards because it was still dark, sorry if it looks a bit off. I need an off shoe flash, but until then, I'll be using my cheap macro extension rings and no flash, high ISO, and low, low shutter speed :hihi:


----------



## @[email protected]

that is one sexy shrimp


----------



## Jubs

@[email protected] said:


> that is one sexy shrimp


+1 Nice shot and shrimp!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks guys! I must agree. One of my favorites, for sure.


----------



## freph

Holy shrimp gods. That is one nice PFR!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Lol thanks Freph!

Taken with Nikon D5100, macro extension ring, ISO 1000 (I believe), and 1/10 sec. Without a tripod. I hold the lens right up against the glass so I can hold it super still without a tripod.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Here's a CRS on the same rock that the PFR was on in that last picture:


----------



## freph

Nice CRS as well. If anything, at least the shrimp are doing well in that tank.


----------



## @[email protected]

actually, from what i can see of the HC in that second picture, the HC looks healthy. uprooting isnt always a sign of unhealthiness, it can just be from overgrowth. the roots on HC wont go deeper than 1", IME, so after a while, the plant starts to pull up, the roots get pulled out little by little, and then buoyancy takes over.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yep, the plant is super healthy. It's just annoying me that I can't seem to get it to stay down. I need some plant weights.


----------



## SaltyNC

Beautiful shrimp!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

SaltyNC said:


> Beautiful shrimp!


Thanks!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I am pulling my hair out over this tank. I need some plant weights to hold the HC down, at least temporarily, but I am going out of town Friday for a week. Can't wait to see what this tank looks like when I get back. I'll have to hold back from taking a hammer to it, I'm sure. 

Here are some pictures. 







































That amazing PFR I keep posting is the same shrimp posing for me all the time.


----------



## @[email protected]

plant weights are ok for stems.
cant wrap em around HC

sprinkle some gravel ontop. works even better if you then use your tweezers to kinda sweep the HC stems left and right, so the gravel works its way down a bit, and then you can sprinkle some more on. 
i did that a few times to delay a replant. it held for an extra 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Marko, when you say replant, did you dig all of it up and restart?!


----------



## freph

Your PFR says "Paint me like one of your fancy prawns."


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Your PFR says "Paint me like one of your fancy prawns."


I don't get it... what am I missing? :help: :hihi:


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I don't get it... what am I missing? :help: :hihi:


It's a spin off of "paint/draw me like one of your French girls".

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/draw-me-like-one-of-your-french-girls

Basically, it's posing for you to take a picture of it in this case.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> It's a spin off of "paint/draw me like one of your French girls".
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/draw-me-like-one-of-your-french-girls
> 
> Basically, it's posing for you to take a picture of it in this case.


Oh, lol. I should make a meme of it, with Impact font :icon_smil


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Oh, lol. I should make a meme of it, with Impact font :icon_smil


Do it!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Well guys, this is not a happy update. This is the tank after my vacation. I'm not proud of it. But it's time to restart. 





It's really a shame that this is what the tank has come to, but there's not much I can do at this point but restart and make sure that this does not happen again.

Today or tomorrow I will be removing all of the HC, cleaning off all the algae, cleaning out the filter so it actually _moves water_, and doing a very large water change. Any tips or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

I don't see what's so wrong with it, it still looks very nice. Is this the tank that leaked?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I don't see what's so wrong with it, it still looks very nice. Is this the tank that leaked?


Thanks... no, thankfully not. I'd be incredibly surprised if I saw an ADA tank leak roud:


----------



## freph

Complete restart as in replacing the soil and everything or just cleaning and rescaping?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Complete restart as in replacing the soil and everything or just cleaning and rescaping?


Just the latter. I should have been more specific.


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Just the latter. I should have been more specific.


Gotcha. I'm honestly thinking about rescapingy Mini M myself. I don't like the scale of it. I'll drain it sometime this week and work some magic on it. Amanos and otos might not like it but oh well. Dirty water is what carbon and water changes are for.


----------



## radioman

What is wrong with it? It look nice to me.


----------



## freph

Got mine done, chop chop chief! :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Got mine done, chop chop chief! :hihi:


Mine's gotta wait, I got "volunteered" (read drafted) to go to Charlotte and pick up my grandparents from the airport with my dad :icon_roll

They keep delaying this flight, it's ridiculous. 3 times now.


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Mine's gotta wait, I got "volunteered" (read drafted) to go to Charlotte and pick up my grandparents from the airport with my dad :icon_roll
> 
> They keep delaying this flight, it's ridiculous. 3 times now.


Ouch. If you get the chance, go swing by Fintastic! It's a lovely store. Tons of fw/sw/plants/everything.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Ouch. If you get the chance, go swing by Fintastic! It's a lovely store. Tons of fw/sw/plants/everything.


Bahaha, I'm literally about to walk into there right now, I need a few this. It is a great store, I've been twice.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Ouch. If you get the chance, go swing by Fintastic! It's a lovely store. Tons of fw/sw/plants/everything.


Bahaha, I'm literally about to walk into there right now, I need a few things. It is a great store, I've been twice.


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Bahaha, I'm literally about to walk into there right now, I need a few this. It is a great store, I've been twice.


Woohoo! I'm quite jealous. It's easily one of my favorite stores I've ever been in. The staff is really friendly and knowledgeable too.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Woohoo! I'm quite jealous. It's easily one of my favorite stores I've ever been in. The staff is really friendly and knowledgeable too.


Already out, I had to rush so we can get to this stupid airport. Yes, the staff is extremely knowledgable, and when I showed one of the guys my tank, he exclaimed, "Whoa, that's The Treeless Mountain! That's _your_ tank?!"

This tank has done very well, far better than I ever could have expected, and it's moments like that that help me push on to make my tank as great as it was just a few weeks/months ago. roud:


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Already out, I had to rush so we can get to this stupid airport. Yes, the staff is extremely knowledgable, and when I showed one of the guys my tank, he exclaimed, "Whoa, that's The Treeless Mountain! That's _your_ tank?!"
> 
> This tank has done very well, far better than I ever could have expected, and it's moments like that that help me push on to make my tank as great as it was just a few weeks/months ago. roud:


That's pretty awesome that he recognized your tank. I wonder how many people work there also browse the forums here? :hihi:

I'm glad you found new inspiration for your tank and look forward to new developments. I get a feeling the cleaning and rescape is gonna be awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> That's pretty awesome that he recognized your tank. I wonder how many people work there also browse the forums here? :hihi:
> 
> I'm glad you found new inspiration for your tank and look forward to new developments. I get a feeling the cleaning and rescape is gonna be awesome. :thumbsup:


It is indeed! I was very surprised. This tank is easily run across without being a forum-goer, though, i.e. via its YouTube videos or google searches on an ADA Mini S.

Further clarification, I'm not rescaping, just replanting. The scape is too perfect to change!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

*Replanting underway. Stand by for photos.*


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> *Replanting underway. Stand by for photos.*


Can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Okay guys, here's the deal -- I am in the process of upgrading from my Nikon D5100 to the D7000, which will certainly be worth it; however, this does mean that I will need to go without a DSLR for a few days. As such, here are some iPad photos for you guys. 

Before working on the tank:











Pipes before cleaning: 











Pipes after cleaning (sorry about the weird orientation):











Top section dug up:











Bottom section dug up:











I saw someone else arrange their ceramic beads for the supposed purpose of increased flow, so I gave it a try: 











Finished!











Detail of bottom HC (again, sorry for incorrect orientation):











Detail of top HC:










So guys, let me know what you think. I know the pictures are crap but when my D7000 comes in, I'll make up for that! :icon_lol:


----------



## @[email protected]

do you use windows or mac? if you use windows, the preview program is fast-loading and low-tech, and it lets you rotate your images and save in the new orientation. photobucket can do it too, but it takes longer.

i was gonna warn you that your erio is trying to bloom, but it looks like you plucked the buds.
one of mine was pulling the same crap. 

you have a significantly reduced plant mass now, and many of the plants are weakened. you may want to float some hardy stem in there for a week to help combat algae. a hygro works well.


----------



## freph

The only issue with rotating photos from my iPhone in paint/photo gallery that I have on Windows is that when I upload to photobucket it doesn't follow the orientation changes for whatever reason. I'm not sure what causes it.

You forgot to clean something... :hihi: The tank looks much better now though with all the algae gone. Good job!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> do you use windows or mac? if you use windows, the preview program is fast-loading and low-tech, and it lets you rotate your images and save in the new orientation. photobucket can do it too, but it takes longer.
> 
> i was gonna warn you that your erio is trying to bloom, but it looks like you plucked the buds.
> one of mine was pulling the same crap.
> 
> you have a significantly reduced plant mass now, and many of the plants are weakened. you may want to float some hardy stem in there for a week to help combat algae. a hygro works well.


I was tempted to let it bloom, but I did not. Does it bloom flowers, or baby Erios? That thing is trying hard to split, it's prolly made up of about 5 plants now, but they stay nice and compact.

About the photos, I figured since it was a one-time thing, I didn't really need to 

Will the added blyxa help out?



freph said:


> The only issue with rotating photos from my iPhone in paint/photo gallery that I have on Windows is that when I upload to photobucket it doesn't follow the orientation changes for whatever reason. I'm not sure what causes it.
> 
> You forgot to clean something... :hihi: The tank looks much better now though with all the algae gone. Good job!


Maybe it collects it from the EXIF data and repositions it?

What, the diffuser, or the filter tubing between the filter body and pipes? :eek5:

I'm going to buy a new diffuser sometime soon hopefully.


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I was tempted to let it bloom, but I did not. Does it bloom flowers, or baby Erios? That thing is trying hard to split, it's prolly made up of about 5 plants now, but they stay nice and compact.
> 
> About the photos, I figured since it was a one-time thing, I didn't really need to
> 
> Will the added blyxa help out?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it collects it from the EXIF data and repositions it?
> 
> What, the diffuser, or the filter tubing between the filter body and pipes? :eek5:
> 
> I'm going to buy a new diffuser sometime soon hopefully.


flowers, to my knowledge. and then dies. sometimes i makes little erios before dieing, but the main plant dies.
my e. parkeri was the same. but over time, they grew apart and the tissue connecting them died off. now they are splitting again. 2 at the top, and one is budding off the side (i think, as im seeing lots off roots weaving between the leaves, so im hoping ill be able to make out the new growth point in a few weeks).

not sure. i only ever bought 1 stem of blyxa years ago, and it died on me. 
fast aggressive growers are best. hygros, r. rotundifolia, l. sessiliflora, etc. floaters work too, but youll never get rid of em.
of course your tank could be just fine without it. 

i reccomend going inline for the diffuser this time.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> flowers, to my knowledge. and then dies. sometimes i makes little erios before dieing, but the main plant dies.
> my e. parkeri was the same. but over time, they grew apart and the tissue connecting them died off. now they are splitting again. 2 at the top, and one is budding off the side (i think, as im seeing lots off roots weaving between the leaves, so im hoping ill be able to make out the new growth point in a few weeks).
> 
> not sure. i only ever bought 1 stem of blyxa years ago, and it died on me.
> fast aggressive growers are best. hygros, r. rotundifolia, l. sessiliflora, etc. floaters work too, but youll never get rid of em.
> of course your tank could be just fine without it.
> 
> i reccomend going inline for the diffuser this time.


Thanks for the advice. It's been that way for a while, hopefully it'll stick around. Eriocaulon cinereum 'Mini' is my new favorite over Eriocaulon japan!

Possibly inline. I like inline diffusers but the glass mini ADA ones look really sweet.


----------



## jkan0228

How did you clean your pipes? I'm assuming that they're acrylic seeing that I remembered reading somewhere that they were handmade by a member here


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> How did you clean your pipes? I'm assuming that they're acrylic seeing that I remembered reading somewhere that they were handmade by a member here


Yes, they are. They were made by Martin (fishykid1). In lieu of a real spring cleaner, I used pipe cleaners, for just that, pipe cleaning. Good as new!

Also, I'm afraid that with a "proper" spring cleaner it may get scratched. Using a fuzzy pipe cleaner may take a few more minutes but it's probably worth it not to have scratched up pipes :thumbsup:


----------



## jkan0228

Using those itty bitty pipe cleaners? Dang you have patience...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Ha! You know what took patience, arranging those ceramic beads two at a time with 8" forceps! :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

Can you simply tie several pipe cleaners to make a mega pipe cleaner?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> Can you simply tie several pipe cleaners to make a mega pipe cleaner?


Ah. Well, I take two pipe cleaners. Then, I put them side by side and twist them together. And then I do this with another two pipe cleaners. And then I twist those together long-ways so that it's twice as long and twice as thick as a regular pipe cleaner. Then I just clean the pipes out. Leaves no scratches on the acrylic whatsoever.


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> What, the diffuser, or the filter tubing between the filter body and pipes? :eek5:
> 
> I'm going to buy a new diffuser sometime soon hopefully.


I was referring to the diffuser, but now that you've told on yourself... :icon_twis :hihi:

My vote goes to an in-tank diffuser as far as aesthetics. For a tank this size, that and an in-line atomizer are more or less equally efficient.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> I was referring to the diffuser, but now that you've told on yourself... :icon_twis :hihi:
> 
> My vote goes to an in-tank diffuser as far as aesthetics. For a tank this size, that and an in-line atomizer are more or less equally efficient.


Lol roud:

We'll see. Whatever I can find a deal on.


----------



## T1T4N1UM

Why would you upgrade a d5100 to a d7000? They use the exact same Sony made sensor... You won't get upgraded photo or video quality, only a better lens (not worth the money required for upgrade), faster burst rate and a magnesium alloy body with a top LCD screen.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

3+ times more focus points, it's weather sealed, 100% viewfinder coverage, ~60% more battery life, built in focus motor, and especially the second command dial. I was sick of using the (+/-) button to change aperture. Not to mention, I'm not the one paying for it, it's my parents. They offered, so why not!


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Not to mention, I'm not the one paying for it, it's my parents. They offered, so why not!


:icon_twis
welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> :icon_twis
> welcome to the dark side.


Hehe, I like the dark side so far. :angryfire :icon_twis :biggrin:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

On another note, do you guys think I should do daily water changes for a few days? Would it be beneficial?


----------



## mluk27

You would probably be fine doing water changes every other day, but im sure someone would know better.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

mluk27 said:


> You would probably be fine doing water changes every other day, but im sure someone would know better.


Cool. I'll do one tomorrow.


----------



## freph

You can't overdo water changes as long as you supply the proper nutrients and CO2. Daily, every other day, every second day, etc....up to weekly. Do whatever you want. As long as everything is in good balance.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I really just wish there were an easier way to conduct water changes. Being the humbly innovative person I am, I just might come up with something. Maybe an easy continuous drip.


----------



## @[email protected]

get a python. i would die doing daily 99% WCs on my betta growout if i were using buckets instead of a python.


----------



## freph

A python for a Mini S seems a bit much to me....even with the Mini M I just do changes with 5 gallon jugs and a pitcher. Just my 2 cents, though. Anything to make the process more efficient. I use distilled water (stored in a 5g jug) for the Mini M, so a python is out of the question.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Unfortunately, a python is out of the case anyway. As you can see from this picture from yesterday, I have a waterfall faucet, not a "conventional" faucent


----------



## freph

To be fair, I'd take a fountain/flowing style sink over a python any day. Some things are worth it. :hihi:


----------



## Centromochlus

freph said:


> To be fair, I'd take a fountain/flowing style sink over a python any day. Some things are worth it. :hihi:


Amen to that. roud:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> To be fair, I'd take a fountain/flowing style sink over a python any day. Some things are worth it. :hihi:





AzFishKid said:


> Amen to that. roud:


Lol guys. It's only about 4'-6' away from the tank, too, so a python would have been convenient. But it's not gonna happen :icon_cry:

Hey, wait! I can get a python if I rip out my sink! roud:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

The water is clearing up now, it's looking much better. I'll take some pictures today.

Also, I underestimated the power of clean lily pipes -- they look much better and give even better flow. I'm now realizing that my lack of proper flow may have been the demise of it.


----------



## Complexity

You may want to clean the lily pipes out every week when you do your water changes. That way they don't get clogged up with too much crud and are easier to clean.

Have you tried bleaching them? When I need to clean plumbing parts, I find it's easier to clean them after they've been bleached. The crud just falls off. You could put the lily pipes in a bucket of bleach water while you do your water change, then scrub them and put them back on. It wouldn't take that long and would ensure that they stayed spotlessly clean all the time.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Complexity said:


> You may want to clean the lily pipes out every week when you do your water changes. That way they don't get clogged up with too much crud and are easier to clean.
> 
> Have you tried bleaching them? When I need to clean plumbing parts, I find it's easier to clean them after they've been bleached. The crud just falls off. You could put the lily pipes in a bucket of bleach water while you do your water change, then scrub them and put them back on. It wouldn't take that long and would ensure that they stayed spotlessly clean all the time.


Thanks for the advice. The crud kinda sloughed off as it stands, so I don't know if that'd be necessary. Also, I don't know how good it would be for th acrylic. I'm sure glass would be okay though. 

I may try that on the filter tubing, though. The flexible tubing.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So, it appears that my best PFR, the one that was always posing, passed away under mysterious circumstances while I was gone 

RIP Sexy Prawn PFR :icon_lol:


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> So, it appears that my best PFR, the one that was always posing, passed away under mysterious circumstances while I was gone
> 
> RIP Sexy Prawn PFR :icon_lol:


RIP Sexy Prawn PFR.  She was a good one. Hope she gave you some good genes in the tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> RIP Sexy Prawn PFR.  She was a good one. Hope she gave you some good genes in the tank.


She is survived by an estimated 17 young and her colorful and faithful husband of two months :hihi:


----------



## Zefrik

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Lol guys. It's only about 4'-6' away from the tank, too, so a python would have been convenient. But it's not gonna happen :icon_cry:
> 
> Hey, wait! I can get a python if I rip out my sink! roud:


I wonder if you could make a python like attachment and connect it _under_ the sink? That could work. Instead of having a switch for the water you could just have a wye and a gate valve in between the water source and the drain. I really do not know if that would work though. I did have a plumber come and add a spigot underneath my sink that I can connect my python to and then for waste water I connect some extra tubing to the base or exit nozzle and send it up and over into the sink and down the drain.

Just a question about the faucet. I have always thought those where cool but do they lose there "cool" feel after a while? Like is it kind of like novelty value at first, and less "function" later after the fact?


----------



## toofazt

Nice, I really like the HC between the rocks.


----------



## Complexity

Geniusdudekiran said:


> So, it appears that my best PFR, the one that was always posing, passed away under mysterious circumstances while I was gone
> 
> RIP Sexy Prawn PFR :icon_lol:


Oh, how sad! I'm sorry to hear she died. 

It must have been all the fame. A lot of famous stars die much too young. :wink:

Good thing she left lots of children to carry on in her place. :smile:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Zefrik said:


> I wonder if you could make a python like attachment and connect it _under_ the sink? That could work. Instead of having a switch for the water you could just have a wye and a gate valve in between the water source and the drain. I really do not know if that would work though. I did have a plumber come and add a spigot underneath my sink that I can connect my python to and then for waste water I connect some extra tubing to the base or exit nozzle and send it up and over into the sink and down the drain.
> 
> Just a question about the faucet. I have always thought those where cool but do they lose there "cool" feel after a while? Like is it kind of like novelty value at first, and less "function" later after the fact?


That is a very good idea, I'll certainly be looking into that. It would make things soooo much easier!

To be honest, I don't really think about it very much, except for when maybe someone comes over and washes their hands and comments on it. When we built the house I was in the 4th or 5th grade, and I thought it was neat. I guess is still think I do! roud:



toofazt said:


> Nice, I really like the HC between the rocks.


Thanks! That was the best rooted so I did not need to replant that part.



Complexity said:


> Oh, how sad! I'm sorry to hear she died.
> 
> It must have been all the fame. A lot of famous stars die much too young. :wink:
> 
> Good thing she left lots of children to carry on in her place. :smile:


Yeah... There's a rumor out of Hollywood that she OD'd on Excel... :hihi:

Indeed she does, and they're fast growing!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

On another note, what do you guys think about neon tetras for this tank? The B. brigittae seem pretty expensive for a small fish, and I can't get them locally. Neons, on the other hand, I most certainly can...


----------



## Complexity

If you're going to do neons, go with cardinals instead (although I think both would be a bit too big for the tank).


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Complexity said:


> If you're going to do neons, go with cardinals instead (although I think both would be a bit too big for the tank).


Any reason why? I thought cardinals were the larger of the two?


----------



## Complexity

Just because I love cardinals better than neons and didn't know they were larger. I thought they were about the same size.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Complexity said:


> Just because I love cardinals better than neons and didn't know they were larger. I thought they were about the same size.


Lol. I like neons more :help:

Here's a video of cardinals in a Mini S. Granted, I wouldn't get near this many: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF9WuAXi3-M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## freph

I'm personally partial to the rasboras. Cardinals are always nice, though. I love their bold, flourescent coloring.


----------



## Complexity

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Lol. I like neons more :help:


Well, I'll forgive you. This time. :tongue:



> Here's a video of cardinals in a Mini S. Granted, I wouldn't get near this many: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF9WuAXi3-M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


That whole video is one big juxtaposition! Fish, tank, and music! LOL!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> I'm personally partial to the rasboras. Cardinals are always nice, though. I love their bold, flourescent coloring.


Same here. I like their price too :icon_lol: :hihi:



Complexity said:


> Well, I'll forgive you. This time. :tongue:
> 
> That whole video is one big juxtaposition! Fish, tank, and music! LOL!


Lol. Yeah, no kidding. Lol


----------



## Ozydego

The main reason I heard not to use any tetras except for maybe embers in a 5 gallon tank is their need for exercise, especially neons. The smaller footprints dont allow for the "runs" across the length of the tank. A good outflow helps keep them happy, but the neons and cardinals like long horizontal swimming room. At least thats what I eventually learned through research after an issue with neons in a nano tank... not good color and lots of jumpers... Cardinals dont require as much room to swim, but they do get bigger in the end, so eventually they could need a new home. I have some I got as itty bitty guys and now they are 1.5 to 2 inches in about 8 months. Now, they would be too big for my 5 gallon. 6 months ago, they would have been great


----------



## maxwellag

Ozydego said:


> The main reason I heard not to use any tetras except for maybe embers in a 5 gallon tank is their need for exercise, especially neons. The smaller footprints dont allow for the "runs" across the length of the tank. A good outflow helps keep them happy, but the neons and cardinals like long horizontal swimming room. At least thats what I eventually learned through research after an issue with neons in a nano tank... not good color and lots of jumpers... Cardinals dont require as much room to swim, but they do get bigger in the end, so eventually they could need a new home. I have some I got as itty bitty guys and now they are 1.5 to 2 inches in about 8 months. Now, they would be too big for my 5 gallon. 6 months ago, they would have been great


I agree. I wouldn't put neons or cardinals in a 3.5g tank. Chili rasboras or CPDs are a much better option.


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Lol. I like neons more :help:
> 
> Here's a video of cardinals in a Mini S. Granted, I wouldn't get near this many: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF9WuAXi3-M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


i dont know if music by drowning pool is what i would have chosen for an aquarium video, except maybe for a piranha tank or shark tank.


----------



## freph

@[email protected] said:


> i dont know if music by drowning pool is what i would have chosen for an aquarium video, except maybe for a piranha tank or shark tank.


I listened to it muted the first time, so I had no idea. Generic anime fish tank music video music? Sure, why not. :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> i dont know if music by drowning pool is what i would have chosen for an aquarium video, except maybe for a piranha tank or shark tank.


Lol, yeah. I didn't notice the band's name :icon_lol:



freph said:


> I listened to it muted the first time, so I had no idea. Generic anime fish tank music video music? Sure, why not. :hihi:


Lol, bet it was a surprise. Yeah, some people choose some really, _really_ boring music for tank vids...


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Lol, yeah. I didn't notice the band's name :icon_lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, bet it was a surprise. Yeah, some people choose some really, _really_ boring music for tank vids...


i actually knew the song. im a bit of a metalhead :biggrin:


----------



## Complexity

I think the guy said the music was chosen by his daughter. Having two daughters myself (19 and 22), I can most certainly appreciate how he ended up with that music on his video. What some dads will do for their little girls! LOL! :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Lol. I think I may go ahead and try it with neons in a week or so. Maybe it's just me, but I think that the instability of this tank may be partially attributed to the lack of fish.

Here's an updated tank shot. Still no DSLR


----------



## freph

I spy surface film.  I'll be glad to get my fish, too. It'll be another couple of weeks. Until then, Green Brighty Special Lights is working. :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> I spy surface film.  I'll be glad to get my fish, too. It'll be another couple of weeks. Until then, Green Brighty Special Lights is working. :hihi:


Man, you're a detail nazi! what I don't know doesn't hurt me! :hihi:

I just did the math for fun, this journal gets ~5.6 posts on average per day.


----------



## freph

Doesn't hurt to be a detail nazi when something like surface film can greatly affect even large aquariums. I got onto Frank about it after he posted a picture with some in it. :hihi: Nothing personal, I just can't stand surface film. Bad for CO2/O2 levels and proper gas exchanges. Plus, it's just yucky.  Post count is pretty sweet. You're a popular fella!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Doesn't hurt to be a detail nazi when something like surface film can greatly affect even large aquariums. I got onto Frank about it after he posted a picture with some in it. :hihi: Nothing personal, I just can't stand surface film. Bad for CO2/O2 levels and proper gas exchanges. Plus, it's just yucky.  Post count is pretty sweet. You're a popular fella!


Lol, I know, you're right. Will fix it ASAP.

I know, I'm just so cool


----------



## freph

Way cool.  You know, I should probably put a couple of amanos back in my tank...this pearling hair algae is kinda trippy. Grow faster, riccia and glosso (who'd have ever thought they'd say that?)

How's the newly planted HC holding up for you?


----------



## maxwellag

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Lol. I think I may go ahead and try it with neons in a week or so. Maybe it's just me, but I think that the instability of this tank may be partially attributed to the lack of fish.
> 
> Here's an updated tank shot. Still no DSLR


Please don't... Neons need more room.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Way cool.  You know, I should probably put a couple of amanos back in my tank...this pearling hair algae is kinda trippy. Grow faster, riccia and glosso (who'd have ever thought they'd say that?)
> 
> Lol. I'd like to put some in here, but they'd uproot the HC. Which is doing quite well! :biggrin:
> 
> Macros to come when my D7000 comes!
> 
> How's the newly planted HC holding up for you?





maxwellag said:


> Please don't... Neons need more room.


We'll see. Based on the video posted, with 1/2 or 1/3 that amount, they'd maybe be alright.


----------



## maxwellag

Geniusdudekiran said:


> We'll see. Based on the video posted, with 1/2 or 1/3 that amount, they'd maybe be alright.


Are you considering neons for the purpose of saving money? Most of the sources of chili rasboras I have come across sell them for $2-2.50. Usually neons are about the same price. I have not seen the video, but I am imagining some bored neons running into the glass.


----------



## Centromochlus

I have diamond-head neons in my mini-M and they're perfectly fine... though i do think that they stay smaller than normal neons.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

maxwellag said:


> Are you considering neons for the purpose of saving money? Most of the sources of chili rasboras I have come across sell them for $2-2.50. Usually neons are about the same price. I have not seen the video, but I am imagining some bored neons running into the glass.


Well, maybe partially but also for their aesthetics. One of the problems is that I will not be able to get them locally. And the weather/heat is not optimal here for shipping fish (esp. via priority)...

See here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF9WuAXi3-M&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I agree _that's_ too many.


----------



## maxwellag

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Well, maybe partially but also for their aesthetics. One of the problems is that I will not be able to get them locally. And the weather/heat is not optimal here for shipping fish (esp. via priority)...
> 
> See here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF9WuAXi3-M&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> I agree _that's_ too many.


LOL why would they choose that song? Those are cardinals, which are bigger and need even more room than neons. You can see how slowly they swim in such a small tank. I can see that the tank is overstocked by the fish's inactivity and need of room. The good news is that it looks like they are not overstocked bioload wise. And also, notice how many dislikes there are... My theory is that it is people thinking the same thing we are.  Don't get cardinals, because then if you upload a video of that amazing looking tank might get a lot of dislikes.
If you are looking for color I suggest something like pygmy sunfish or other nano rasboras. I also suggest some hara jerdoni. I know that you'd probably have to order online, but trust me-they are worth the wait!


----------



## Complexity

Please don't get neons. Even though they're smaller than cardinals, they will still look out of place in a tank that small. They just don't fit aesthetically speaking. Sure, you can put them in there as far as bioload goes, but think about the design of the tank. The tiny leaves make the rocks look like mountains. Then you put neons in there? That'll throw the entire scale off.

Check with your LFSs to see if they'll order fish for you. Mine do it here for me. As long as you're picking a great fish, such as a _Boraras brigittae_, they'll be happy to get them in.

If that doesn't work out, then have the fish shipped to you. It's perfectly safe. I do it all the time. It's even better with small fish. You can ask for photographs of the actual fish before you buy, and you know we have some excellent sellers on this forum.

You've put so much time and effort into your tank and it looks so good, I'd hate to see it messed up with the wrong size fish throwing the whole scale off. At least that's my 2¢. :smile:


----------



## maxwellag

Complexity said:


> Please don't get neons. Even though they're smaller than cardinals, they will still look out of place in a tank that small. They just don't fit aesthetically speaking. Sure, you can put them in there as far as bioload goes, but think about the design of the tank. The tiny leaves make the rocks look like mountains. Then you put neons in there? That'll throw the entire scale off.
> 
> Check with your LFSs to see if they'll order fish for you. Mine do it here for me. As long as you're picking a great fish, such as a _Boraras brigittae_, they'll be happy to get them in.
> 
> If that doesn't work out, then have the fish shipped to you. It's perfectly safe. I do it all the time. It's even better with small fish. You can ask for photographs of the actual fish before you buy, and you know we have some excellent sellers on this forum.
> 
> You've put so much time and effort into your tank and it looks so good, I'd hate to see it messed up with the wrong size fish throwing the whole scale off. At least that's my 2¢. :smile:


I agree. I would hate to see such a great tank get overstocked.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Complexity said:


> Please don't get neons. Even though they're smaller than cardinals, they will still look out of place in a tank that small. They just don't fit aesthetically speaking. Sure, you can put them in there as far as bioload goes, but think about the design of the tank. The tiny leaves make the rocks look like mountains. Then you put neons in there? That'll throw the entire scale off.
> 
> Check with your LFSs to see if they'll order fish for you. Mine do it here for me. As long as you're picking a great fish, such as a _Boraras brigittae_, they'll be happy to get them in.
> 
> If that doesn't work out, then have the fish shipped to you. It's perfectly safe. I do it all the time. It's even better with small fish. You can ask for photographs of the actual fish before you buy, and you know we have some excellent sellers on this forum.
> 
> You've put so much time and effort into your tank and it looks so good, I'd hate to see it messed up with the wrong size fish throwing the whole scale off. At least that's my 2¢. :smile:


That is true, it would throw it off. I wish there were dwarf neons.

Already asked, said they can't. Unfortunately, I think they're slowly on their way to going out of business. Really a shame. And I only have 1 LFS.

Oh, I'm not at all worried about the quality or reputability of any sellers here. Just this hellish heat :icon_sad:



maxwellag said:


> I agree. I would hate to see such a great tank get overstocked.


I think I might make a trip to petsmart and see what they have. Although I don't consider them an LFS, there's one guy there that's really nice and is always asking me how I have such nice tanks. I like to go and fill him in evey once in a while on my tank progress.

Maybe they have something new. Who knows.


----------



## Complexity

Petsmart?!  Nooooo! Please tell me you aren't _that_ desperate! :help:

If you do get something from Petsmart, be sure you have a QT tank ready. :hihi:


----------



## Complexity

BTW, I had 12 juvenile Pelvicachromis shipped to me via USPS Priority Mail (3 days) in regular bags (not breather bags) in near 100°F heat. All 12 made it safe and sound. As long as the box is packed right, the fish can be shipped in the heat. How do you think Petsmart and the LFSs get their fish?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Complexity said:


> Petsmart?!  Nooooo! Please tell me you aren't _that_ desperate! :help:
> 
> If you do get something from Petsmart, be sure you have a QT tank ready. :hihi:


It's not matter of despair. I may very well leave empty-handed. Just going to check things out as I haven't been in a while.



Complexity said:


> BTW, I had 12 juvenile Pelvicachromis shipped to me via USPS Priority Mail (3 days) in regular bags (not breather bags) in near 100°F heat. All 12 made it safe and sound. As long as the box is packed right, the fish can be shipped in the heat. How do you think Petsmart and the LFSs get their fish?


Good to know. Good point. I ship shrimp and Wabi Kusa just fine, usually in insulated boxes.


----------



## Complexity

Hey, what about Ember Tetras? http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Hyphessobrycon_amandae.php


----------



## Complexity

Go to Aquabid and search for Ember. Then look at the guy's feedback, especially the comments regarding "heat" (including the 110 degrees in Arizona). :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

I searched "Ember" and got The Wet Spot, my LFS  and they're pretty dang good at what they do. You wont be disappointed. 


Sent from my fingers


----------



## Complexity

jkan0228 said:


> I searched "Ember" and got The Wet Spot, my LFS  and they're pretty dang good at what they do. You wont be disappointed.


That's the one! roud:

Heck, I'm liking those fish so much, I just might get some! :hihi:


----------



## bsk

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks everyone. I'll be sure to give my tank your well wishes in his hospital room/my bedroom! roud:
> 
> Here's a shot from today. I cropped it _really_ tight, just to see how it would turn out. Also sorry for the super short DOF.




hey Kiran the picture on the 1st page looks amazing I love what you did with the tank. Can you tell me what the pant is in the back middle of this picture? I really like it


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

bsk said:


> hey Kiran the picture on the 1st page looks amazing I love what you did with the tank. Can you tell me what the pant is in the back middle of this picture? I really like it


Glad to hear from you bsk. Thanks for the compliments! I believe the plant that you're talking about would be Eriocaulon cinereum 'Mini'. I picked it up from Jimko a while back and it's grown explosively!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

bsk said:


> hey Kiran the picture on the 1st page looks amazing I love what you did with the tank. Can you tell me what the pant is in the back middle of this picture? I really like it


Glad to hear from you bsk. Thanks for the compliments! I wish the tank still looked that good! Hopefully I'll get it back to that state, or even better, soon. I believe the plant that you're talking about would be Eriocaulon cinereum 'Mini'. I picked it up from Jimko a while back and it's grown explosively!

Edit -- whoops, sorry for the double post.


----------



## bsk

yeah I've been off the forums for a while now but I'm finally starting up a new tank again. Thanks for the info I'll have to find me a couple of those eriocaulon's. GL with the tank I'm sure it will look awesome again in a few months


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

bsk said:


> yeah I've been off the forums for a while now but I'm finally starting up a new tank again. Thanks for the info I'll have to find me a couple of those eriocaulon's. GL with the tank I'm sure it will look awesome again in a few months


Glad to see you're back! What are you starting this time? A dedicated shrimp-only tank or a formal aquascape? :bounce: Thanks, I really hope it does. It's well on its way, I think. Yeah, get in touch with Jimko if he still has them. It was a complete bargain :biggrin:

On another note, just got the D7000 about an hour ago. It's much different from the D5100, but hopefully I'll be able to adjust quickly. Pics to come!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

First shot from the D7000!


----------



## kb_74

Love it!


----------



## Complexity

Nice pic! Think your parents will adopt me so I can get a D7000 too? :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

kb_74 said:


> Love it!


Thank you! 



Complexity said:


> Nice pic! Think your parents will adopt me so I can get a D7000 too? :hihi:


Haha, doubt it... 

Upgrading to the D7000 from the D5100 was a bit of an early birthday present. This thing is one *solid* camera. A lot different from the D5100, but in a good way. Ooh and the 18-105mm lens is now my new second favorite. 55-300mm being my favorite for its good range, price, feeling, and general construction. An 18-300mm would be sweet, but they're stupid expensive.


----------



## Complexity

Okay, I'll forgive your parents. Heck, I'm probably older than they are. :wink:

While talking about lenses, if you have a moment, would you mind looking at my post asking about lenses? I don't have a clue what I'm doing with my new camera. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=186509


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> First shot from the D7000!


Mmm....I like this new camera. Can't wait to see shrimp shots with it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Complexity said:


> Okay, I'll forgive your parents. Heck, I'm probably older than they are. :wink:
> 
> While talking about lenses, if you have a moment, would you mind looking at my post asking about lenses? I don't have a clue what I'm doing with my new camera. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=186509


Haha... if you're over ~44-51 years, then yes :tongue:

Just posted on it, hopefully it was of some help. I'm not familiar with Olympus lenses but the basic idea should carry over regardless of brand. In fact, you should prolly be able to purchase 2 lenses for your price range...



freph said:


> Mmm....I like this new camera. Can't wait to see shrimp shots with it.


Haha, me too! Yes, obligatory shrimp photos will come :biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected]

nice pic. the new camera is great. it reveals all the BBA i couldnt see before :biggrin:

break out the excel bottle.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> nice pic. the new camera is great. it reveals all the BBA i couldnt see before :biggrin:
> 
> break out the excel bottle.


Haha, thanks a lot.. I was hoping no one would notice! :angryfire lol

Yep. It turns reddish pink, but it doesn't seem to die?! I guess I just need to do it more often.


----------



## @[email protected]

it turns much lighter when dead than in the photo. 
here is a crappy pic from google: http://i.imgur.com/pbT5Y.jpg

keep spot dosing til it looks like that, then its shrimp food.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Good to know, thanks Marko!


----------



## Complexity

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Haha... if you're over ~44-51 years, then yes :tongue:


At 51, I'm halfway there!

Does that mean I get to call you son? :hihi:



> Just posted on it, hopefully it was of some help. I'm not familiar with Olympus lenses but the basic idea should carry over regardless of brand. In fact, you should prolly be able to purchase 2 lenses for your price range...:


Yes and no, but it's no fault of your help. I think I need to learn more about the subject in order to even understand any help I'm given.



@[email protected] said:


> it reveals all the BBA i couldnt see before :biggrin:


I noticed that, too! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## moosenart

How much sub straight did you use?


----------



## T1T4N1UM

Albeit 18-105 and 55-300 are great lenses (I really hate non-fixed aperture zooms), I would highly recommend getting a 35/1.8

So much more light, so much sharper, and perfect focal length for almost everything. And it's around 250 dollars, which is just amazing.

And hey, it looks like the color balance on the D7000 is a little different than the D5100, less of that low-end D3100/3200 ish look.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Complexity said:


> At 51, I'm halfway there!
> 
> Does that mean I get to call you son? :hihi:
> 
> Yes and no, but it's no fault of your help. I think I need to learn more about the subject in order to even understand any help I'm given.
> 
> I noticed that, too! LOL! :biggrin:


Haha, no thank you 

You'll get the hang of it soon enough. Experience is the best teacher. Shoot as much as you can and strive for only the best shots and you'll be golden after some time. It may take even a few months, but it's a skill worth having!



moosenart said:


> How much sub straight did you use?


I believe I purchased the smallest bag of AS Amazonia -- which, if I recall correctly, is three liters.



T1T4N1UM said:


> Albeit 18-105 and 55-300 are great lenses (I really hate non-fixed aperture zooms), I would highly recommend getting a 35/1.8
> 
> So much more light, so much sharper, and perfect focal length for almost everything. And it's around 250 dollars, which is just amazing.
> 
> And hey, it looks like the color balance on the D7000 is a little different than the D5100, less of that low-end D3100/3200 ish look.


I'll have to look into it. I just can't imagine having a fixed-focal length/prime lens, and not being able to zoom! It'd be weird... I know I could do large crops later, though.

I was messing around with the WB settings because it wasn't working well on Auto, that was on the Tungsten setting. Which seemed to work the best. I'll set up a custom WB when I get around to it 

But I agree, everything about it just is much more professional. Holding it in your hands, it just _screams_ quality.


----------



## SaltyNC

Kiran,

I saw where you mentioned you were in Charlotte and stopped at Fintastic. I drive past Fintastic every day when I go into my office. It's only a few blocks away. They get in some nice fish. I saw where Frank mentioned he was trying to get them setup with ADA. That would be awesome. They have some planted tanks, but seem to focus more on saltwater. I would love to have an ADA shop nearby, and maybe they wouldn't feel the need to markup ADA past retail since it is already high end. :wink:

Congrats on your camera. That's a nice one. 

I have sitting in a box the same bubble counter/check valve that you have on your tank. I was planning on backing it up with another check valve, but was curious if you're happy with yours, had any trouble with it, etc.

I'm looking forward to seeing what you are going to do going forward.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

SaltyNC said:


> Kiran,
> 
> I saw where you mentioned you were in Charlotte and stopped at Fintastic. I drive past Fintastic every day when I go into my office. It's only a few blocks away. They get in some nice fish. I saw where Frank mentioned he was trying to get them setup with ADA. That would be awesome. They have some planted tanks, but seem to focus more on saltwater. I would love to have an ADA shop nearby, and maybe they wouldn't feel the need to markup ADA past retail since it is already high end. :wink:
> 
> Congrats on your camera. That's a nice one.
> 
> I have sitting in a box the same bubble counter/check valve that you have on your tank. I was planning on backing it up with another check valve, but was curious if you're happy with yours, had any trouble with it, etc.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what you are going to do going forward.


If there were an ADA supplier in Charlotte, I'd be going up there every weekend :bounce:

They have a really nice 75 (maybe bigger...) gallon planted tank there, the one by the plants which is looking really good. If they set up some nice ADA tanks, it'd be sick! (On that note, I should really pitch some Wabi Kusa for retail to them... :icon_idea)

Thanks! Now I really want to get a battery grip for it, one of the vertical grips. They are super-functional, and only make your camera look even more professional! 

It's a cheap one, I know, but I haven't had any problems with it (i.e. no water leaking back down past it). Although, it wouldn't hurt to get a second "real" metal check valve as I'm sure that eventually something may go wrong with this one. Like if the tank is completely empty (which won't happen to me as I check it regularly), and there isn't any pressure holding the water up, then it'd probably leak down.

Thanks for the compliments, and I'm excited too! Once this HC grows back in and the blyxa really starts taking off, I think that it'll be much more sustainable this go round.


----------



## SaltyNC

Geniusdudekiran said:


> If there were an ADA supplier in Charlotte, I'd be going up there every weekend :bounce:
> 
> They have a really nice 75 (maybe bigger...) gallon planted tank there, the one by the plants which is looking really good. If they set up some nice ADA tanks, it'd be sick! (On that note, I should really pitch some Wabi Kusa for retail to them... :icon_idea)
> 
> Thanks! Now I really want to get a battery grip for it, one of the vertical grips. They are super-functional, and only make your camera look even more professional!


I know what you mean. I think if there was an ADA shop or any well-run planted tank shop around, it would do incredibly well. Most people aren't even aware of planted tanks, especially aquascaped tanks. The east coast needs to catch up with the west coast. 

I tried to get them to sell me some plants out of that planted tank early on when it was first setup. I didn't realize at the time it was going to be a show piece. :hihi:

Those battery grips are nice and certainly do give you the cool factor. I have been shooting a 400+ megapixel camera for years. It costs about $10 per every shot taken when all is said and done. I use it only for landscape photography. It's pretty amazing. It uses no batteries, no sensors, and when you take the picture, you don't even get to look through the viewfinder. It even makes you take the picture upside down and mirror imaged. :biggrin: 
I'm talking about a large format view camera. Film is insanely high for it, now. Processing is, too. Then you have to have it scanned on a drum scanner to get the most out of the film. It's an amazing way to perform photography, though. It's very zen-like. It forces one to slow way down, to be absolutely certain of what is being captured before taking each shot, and to stand beside the camera and observe the wind and light before taking each picture. It's 100% mechanical. Only an external light meter uses batteries.You can see some here:
http://www.badgergraphic.com/

Now, many landscape photographers are using high end digital cameras, but are taking multiple shots and stitching them together to get a similar sized image and to reproduce some of the unique movement characteristics of the view camera by using tilt and shift lenses. Dykinga has published some of his techniques as he moved from primarily view camera to digital. You can get amazing DOF with a tilt and shift lens. You might want to check those out.

Thanks for the info on the bubble counter. I think I'll connect mine up over the weekend. Best of luck with your tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

SaltyNC said:


> I know what you mean. I think if there was an ADA shop or any well-run planted tank shop around, it would do incredibly well. Most people aren't even aware of planted tanks, especially aquascaped tanks. The east coast needs to catch up with the west coast.
> 
> I tried to get them to sell me some plants out of that planted tank early on when it was first setup. I didn't realize at the time it was going to be a show piece. :hihi:
> 
> Those battery grips are nice and certainly do give you the cool factor. I have been shooting a 400+ megapixel camera for years. It costs about $10 per every shot taken when all is said and done. I use it only for landscape photography. It's pretty amazing. It uses no batteries, no sensors, and when you take the picture, you don't even get to look through the viewfinder. It even makes you take the picture upside down and mirror imaged. :biggrin:
> I'm talking about a large format view camera. Film is insanely high for it, now. Processing is, too. Then you have to have it scanned on a drum scanner to get the most out of the film. It's an amazing way to perform photography, though. It's very zen-like. It forces one to slow way down, to be absolutely certain of what is being captured before taking each shot, and to stand beside the camera and observe the wind and light before taking each picture. It's 100% mechanical. Only an external light meter uses batteries.You can see some here:
> http://www.badgergraphic.com/
> 
> Now, many landscape photographers are using high end digital cameras, but are taking multiple shots and stitching them together to get a similar sized image and to reproduce some of the unique movement characteristics of the view camera by using tilt and shift lenses. Dykinga has published some of his techniques as he moved from primarily view camera to digital. You can get amazing DOF with a tilt and shift lens. You might want to check those out.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the bubble counter. I think I'll connect mine up over the weekend. Best of luck with your tank.


Keep me posted if they ever start carrying ADA :biggrin:

I can see how that would be very zen and peaceful. I'd love to see the process. Sounds very cool.

Thanks, I'll look into the tilt-shift.


----------



## freph

How's everything coming along post tank refurbish so far?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> How's everything coming along post tank refurbish so far?


Wow, I've been so busy I haven't posted anything on this journal. I've been working on a website for my WK business. Anyway, it's doing pretty well. I'm absolutely in love with the D7000, best camera ever. Affordable camera ever. I guess. Affordable prosumer camera ever. That one. 

It's like night and day, the difference between the shots I got with the D5100 and this thing. It's a beast. Not to mention the 18-105mm lens is amazing. I've also been very busy with bonsai lately, but the tank is still pushing along. I will post photos tomorrow.


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Wow, I've been so busy I haven't posted anything on this journal. I've been working on a website for my WK business. Anyway, it's doing pretty well. I'm absolutely in love with the D7000, best camera ever. Affordable camera ever. I guess. Affordable prosumer camera ever. That one.
> 
> It's like night and day, the difference between the shots I got with the D5100 and this thing. It's a beast. Not to mention the 18-105mm lens is amazing. I've also been very busy with bonsai lately, but the tank is still pushing along. I will post photos tomorrow.


Was about to say, with a nice new camera you know we're expecting pictures of any and everything even remotely related to this thread. :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Was about to say, with a nice new camera you know we're expecting pictures of any and everything even remotely related to this thread. :hihi:


Okay then, tomorrow you guys can get pictures from my trip to the mountains, my bonsai trees, the tank, and some Wabi Kusa shots. Sound good?  :bounce: :icon_mrgr


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Okay then, tomorrow you guys can get pictures from my trip to the mountains, my bonsai trees, the tank, and some Wabi Kusa shots. Sound good?  :bounce: :icon_mrgr


Good enough! :bounce:


----------



## freph

moosenart said:


> Good enough! :bounce:


This. :bounce:


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Okay then, tomorrow you guys can get pictures from my trip to the mountains, my bonsai trees, the tank, and some Wabi Kusa shots. Sound good?  :bounce: :icon_mrgr


sounds good enough.


----------



## bacon5

WOW this tank is really something else, BEAUTIFUL!!!  Oh and btw is that your bonsai in your avatar?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

bacon5 said:


> WOW this tank is really something else, BEAUTIFUL!!!  Oh and btw is that your bonsai in your avatar?


Thank you! Yes, it is. I will post photos tonight. Bonsai is taking me over, they're much more sustainable than planted tanks... :icon_redf


----------



## bacon5

Wow thats really cool. I am trying to get into that hobby. It would be great to see some of your examples


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

bacon5 said:


> Wow thats really cool. I am trying to get into that hobby. It would be great to see some of your examples


Haha, good, because I really only have a couple :frown: :icon_cry:


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Haha, good, because I really only have a couple :frown: :icon_cry:


Pictures?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Alas, life got in the way. Here are the tree shots and Wabi Kusa. Mountain landscapes and tank shots will come later this afternoon.

Here is my Chinese elm bonsai:










Here is an absolutely incredible root-over-rock specimen. I'm keeping it for 7 months and will hopefully be able to pony up the price, but if not at that time the owner is moving to a place where he can keep it outdoors again and he'll get it back. Here's hoping my WK website business will take off. It's a little damaged from the scorching TX heat and a few missed waterings, but I have partially defoliated it and have a game plan in place for it.










Wabi Kusa shots for you guys:



















If you guys want to see the site, it's www.wkguy.com, with blog www.wkguy.com/blog. Enjoy!


----------



## freph

Nice bonsai and wk.  The website looks great! Very easy to navigate and informative. Good job on that. roud: Now, about those tank shots... :wink:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Nice bonsai and wk.  The website looks great! Very easy to navigate and informative. Good job on that. roud: Now, about those tank shots... :wink:


Thanks! I've been working hard to some dubstep playlists for a few days now getting it done. Hopefully I'll be open for business this evening.

Tonight/this afternoon, really :icon_eek:


----------



## freph

Dubstep is good stuff. It makes me amazingly productive...I should really try scaping to it. Hmm... :icon_idea


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Dubstep is good stuff. It makes me amazingly productive...I should really try scaping to it. Hmm... :icon_idea


Haha, it's very funny. I am _extremely_ picky with any other music. With any other genre, I sometimes end up being more distracted listening to "regular" music because I don't like a certain aspect of a song, etc. so I just make my own playlists. Which end up being quite limited as you might imagine :icon_redf

But with dubstep, I'll just put Pandora on my iPad to a random dubstep playlist and I really don't care what I'm listening to. Just helps me work, lol. Probably because nothing in dubstep really happens more than once, it's just kinda random. Oh, but if I'm not working I don't like dubstep lol


----------



## freph

Say whaaaat? Dubstep is always good. However, so is variety. I enjoy softer music quite a bit as well. An odd contrast, but I can dig it. Hope you have you iPad hooked up to some good speakers....I feel that one cannot enjoy music fully without a good coverage of audio ranges.


----------



## zeldar

man thats a nice maple you got there! haha take care of my baby and I know its in the best of hands.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Say whaaaat? Dubstep is always good. However, so is variety. I enjoy softer music quite a bit as well. An odd contrast, but I can dig it. Hope you have you iPad hooked up to some good speakers....I feel that one cannot enjoy music fully without a good coverage of audio ranges.


Haha, me too. I like some "softcore dubstep" too, like The Social Network soundtrack by Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross. Better, I got some Bang & Olufsen headphones as a gift from the parents a while back :icon_eek: :thumbsup:



zeldar said:


> man thats a nice maple you got there! haha take care of my baby and I know its in the best of hands.


Hahaha, it certainly is nice! It's loving the aquarium water, too. :flick: It's a beautiful tree. Incredible.


----------



## @[email protected]

nice bonsai. my roommates are trying to convince me to get one for the apartment. do you know of anywhere i could get a nice one cheap?

cool WK. and great site. 
if you want some more plants for WK options, i got a whole bunch emersed (h. tiger, c. parva, c. spiralis, r. fluitans, g. elatinoides, h. glomeratus, p. helferi and will soon have d. diandra, r. goais, r. green, and p. kawagoeanum as they grow in and establish themselves). i could send you a sample pack with some of each, and then you can grow em out and add more options to the build your own section.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> nice bonsai. my roommates are trying to convince me to get one for the apartment. do you know of anywhere i could get a nice one cheap?
> 
> cool WK. and great site.
> if you want some more plants for WK options, i got a whole bunch emersed (h. tiger, c. parva, c. spiralis, r. fluitans, g. elatinoides, h. glomeratus, p. helferi and will soon have d. diandra, r. goais, r. green, and p. kawagoeanum as they grow in and establish themselves). i could send you a sample pack with some of each, and then you can grow em out and add more options to the build your own section.


Thanks. You can check Takashimi Bonsai on eBay, that's where I got my Chinese elm, which was my first bonsai. Seems they've taken a price hike since then, though, as I got mine for just $55 shipped -- an absolute steal for that tree IMO. I can PM you a link to their site if you'd like. Unlike a lot of sellers online the tree that you receive is exactly what you get. Which is important, because, you know, they're so unique. 

Thanks! Did I post the blog too? www.wkguy.com/blog. I'm gonna do a new entry for it in a minute about how to start a display for Wabi Kusa. That is a very good offer, I may have to take you up on it. I need to get a 10 gallon or something to put all these in first, as I'm running out of room! :icon_eek:

The emmersed downoi would be sweet. We could also do a trade for a WK, as well -- one of my target audiences are college students, as they'd grow great in a dorm or apartment and are low maintenance. Let me know! I'd cover shipping from you and from me.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Here are the photos of the tank. 




























I'm pleased with the growth rate of the HC after replanting. It's really bouncing back quite quickly. Something about a tank still growing in is quite nice even in comparison to tanks that are thick and lush, like this one before replanting. It shows room for improvement. It's like buying a bonsai tree that's already completely established and has practically nothing else to do with it. Just sitting at it looking pretty is boring. Doing something is fun. Experience. It's all about the experience, this hobby.

Another tree shot:










And here's my main personal Wabi Kusa:



















I'm loving the D7000, it's absolutely amazing.


----------



## freph

That HC is doing much better this time around. Right on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> That HC is doing much better this time around. Right on. :thumbsup:


Thanks! It really is.


----------



## @[email protected]

ill check the seller out. thanks.

not really looking for a WK, sorry. i keep emersed plants just for my collectoritis, not for aesthetics. 
but id give you a nice deal. send me a pm when/if you want em, and ill see what i can do.

i agree, the hc is doing nice. now you just have to keep it clipped short to encourage horizontal growth, and keep good flow and light along the lower layer.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> ill check the seller out. thanks.
> 
> not really looking for a WK, sorry. i keep emersed plants just for my collectoritis, not for aesthetics.
> but id give you a nice deal. send me a pm when/if you want em, and ill see what i can do.
> 
> i agree, the hc is doing nice. now you just have to keep it clipped short to encourage horizontal growth, and keep good flow and light along the lower layer.


No problem. They have some nice photography skills, too.

Okay, that's alright. Will do, when you've got those latter species available emmersed.

Although it's growing vertically some already, I feel it's too early to trim it just yet; I think it needs to develop a better root system first. I think I need some higher quality tools, and I know where to get them...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So what did I promise? 

Bonsai photos -- check.
Tank shots -- check.
Wabi Kusa pictures -- check. 

Oh yeah, mountain photography. I didn't take that many of the actual mountains, as it was very foggy most of the days we were there, but there was one night where I managed to get some decent sunset shots. I also have some photos from the NC Arboretum where I saw their bonsai exhibit. It wasn't half as good as Chicago Botanic Garden's but it was well worth the trip.



















And I took this one in Asheville, it's not anything special but for some reason I really like it.


----------



## freph

Beautiful pictures. I'd love to have a house in the mountains someday....so nice up there.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Beautiful pictures. I'd love to have a house in the mountains someday....so nice up there.


Thanks! Experimenting with the D7000 was really fun. I kinda camped around on the back porch for a while and enjoyed the sunset while taking the occasional snapshot. Should've experimented with HDR... 

Mountains are fun, but you run out of things to do pretty quickly. Hiking, enjoying the scenes of waterfalls, the view, and _cool weather_ (I forgot that exists!!! :icon_eek there's not as much stuff to do as there is at the beach, or better yet, in a large city. I'm a city kid. I love big cities. I'd walk all around San Francisco or Chicago or NYC all day long and never cease to enjoy one second of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## jkan0228

Looks like all those pictures are too good for me cuz whenever I open them in tapatalk, it crashes... :hihi: 

Judging from the small pics it looks like everything is coming along nicely with your Bonsais and your Mini S.  


Sent from my fingers


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> Looks like all those pictures are too good for me cuz whenever I open them in tapatalk, it crashes... :hihi:
> 
> Judging from the small pics it looks like everything is coming along nicely with your Bonsais and your Mini S.
> 
> 
> Sent from my fingers


Haha, thanks Jeff lol. Most of them are on FB I think too.

For the most part, I'd say the small pics are correct!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Still experimenting. 


















































































Still turning out dark shots. Just gotta jack up the ISO, I guess.


----------



## freph

Tank looks great and nice PFRs. Sad thing is, you've got more PFRs right now than I've got in my 10g...not sure what's going on in there. I haven't changed the dosing, water change regimen or anything....just lost about 95% of my stock. That, or they're hiding REALLY good...which I doubt because the food isn't being touched.


----------



## MameJenny

Beautiful tank! I think your tank, desk, plants and photos look better than mine...haha.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Tank looks great and nice PFRs. Sad thing is, you've got more PFRs right now than I've got in my 10g...not sure what's going on in there. I haven't changed the dosing, water change regimen or anything....just lost about 95% of my stock. That, or they're hiding REALLY good...which I doubt because the food isn't being touched.


Haha, did I mention I barely feed the tank...? Less is more :wink:

The PFRs do great on the small amounts of diatoms and BBA.



MameJenny said:


> Beautiful tank! I think your tank, desk, plants and photos look better than mine...haha.


Thanks! It's taken a long time to make it all work out!


----------



## thebuddha

GTR > aventador (or whatever lambo that was)










absolutely love your scape man


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> So what did I promise?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, mountain photography. I didn't take that many of the actual mountains, as it was very foggy most of the days we were there, but there was one night where I managed to get some decent sunset shots. I also have some photos from the NC Arboretum where I saw their bonsai exhibit. It wasn't half as good as Chicago Botanic Garden's but it was well worth the trip.


most other places<Colorado's mountains


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

moosenart said:


> most other places<Colorado's mountains


Most likely true.


----------



## bacon5

Wow beautiful bonsais  I am actually going to try to train a japanese maple with the roor-over-rock style. But while I am training I want one that is ready to enjoy. Do you know of any good places to get already trained ones? Also beautiful Wabi-Kusas


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

bacon5 said:


> Wow beautiful bonsais  I am actually going to try to train a japanese maple with the roor-over-rock style. But while I am training I want one that is ready to enjoy. Do you know of any good places to get already trained ones? Also beautiful Wabi-Kusas


Thank you. Check out Takashima Bonsai on eBay, they have some nice trees at good prices. They seem to have taken a significant price hike as of late, but they're a great seller -- I got my Chinese elm from them, which is obviously very well trained. Love that tree. 

Haha, let me know if you want one (WK not trees lol) :flick:


----------



## @[email protected]

the pics of your wk make me want to make one, but id need a bowl. and i dont want to spend (more) money right now. im trying (read: failing) to save up.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> the pics of your wk make me want to make one, but id need a bowl. and i dont want to spend (more) money right now. im trying (read: failing) to save up.


I'll give you a bowl and Wabi Kusa to out in your apartment/condo/dorm if you refer people to my site if/when they ask about it :wink:

Or we could do a trade. I really don't mind either way.

Let me know :icon_bigg


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I'll give you a bowl and Wabi Kusa to out in your apartment/condo/dorm if you refer people to my site if/when they ask about it :wink:
> 
> Or we could do a trade. I really don't mind either way.
> 
> Let me know :icon_bigg


alright, now that sounds like a deal.
ill send you those emmersed plants, you send me a bowl and wk ball (just the ball, ive got the plants  ). and ill make sure to reffer anyone who shows any interest in it to your site.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> alright, now that sounds like a deal.
> ill send you those emmersed plants, you send me a bowl and wk ball (just the ball, ive got the plants  ). and ill make sure to reffer anyone who shows any interest in it to your site.


Haha, certainly a good deal both ways. Especially if you just want the blank ball. PM me or send over a FB message and we'll work out the details! :icon_mrgr


----------



## freph

So, about those WK carpet plants...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> So, about those WK carpet plants...


I looked back at how I worded that, it could be ambiguous. I said "I have a box on the way soon," when I should have said "I'll have a box on the way soon." 

You will be at the top of my list though if you're still interested. ETA ~1 week :redface:


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I looked back at how I worded that, it could be ambiguous. I said "I have a box on the way soon," when I should have said "I'll have a box on the way soon."
> 
> You will be at the top of my list though if you're still interested. ETA ~1 week :redface:


Ooh. Just a week? I'll gladly test the first batch. I'll be waiting for some pictures!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Ooh. Just a week? I'll gladly test the first batch. I'll be waiting for some pictures!


Sounds good. In the mean time, check out these shots from user Ren who bought two Wabi Kusa from my first batch a while back:



















I myself must say, this has become an awesome learning experience, for both myself and everyone interested. At the end of the day it's about the practice, not the profits roud:


----------



## freph

WK is great stuff. I wish I had the space in my room for one. The mixed HC/Glosso/etc. with stems setups that ADA does are awesome. I'd love to just let one completely grow out in a nice bowl.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> WK is great stuff. I wish I had the space in my room for one. The mixed HC/Glosso/etc. with stems setups that ADA does are awesome. I'd love to just let one completely grow out in a nice bowl.


I've got bowls now, too. Lmk, they don't take up much space at all! :thumbsup:


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I've got bowls now, too. Lmk, they don't take up much space at all! :thumbsup:


As in 0 desk space...I'd gladly buy a set if I had a place for it. Can't put it elsewhere because our cats enjoy greens.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> As in 0 desk space...I'd gladly buy a set if I had a place for it. Can't put it elsewhere because our cats enjoy greens.


Haha, that's too bad. If I let my dog in my room, he'd go after my windowsill WK. He hasn't shown too much interest though lol. He's kinda clueless :icon_redf 

Certainly wouldn't want a cat to get into a WK with Hygrophila balsamica! :icon_eek:


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Haha, that's too bad. If I let my dog in my room, he'd go after my windowsill WK. He hasn't shown too much interest though lol. He's kinda clueless :icon_redf
> 
> Certainly wouldn't want a cat to get into a WK with Hygrophila balsamica! :icon_eek:


Definitely not. I never knew there was a plant like that....quite interesting. Nature is always surprising us in different ways.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Definitely not. I never knew there was a plant like that....quite interesting. Nature is always surprising us in different ways.


Most definitely! That's why I love this hobby. So many interesting things that I'd never have been exposed to. It's a whole world of science and art combined perfectly.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Good day to work on the trees. I have five now, 3 bonsai and 2 pre-bonsai. I have one established bonsai (Chinese elm), one bonsai started from bonsai nursery stock (my trident maple), one established specimen bonsai (well, soon to be mine hopefully, the root-over-rock trident maple), one wild-collected pre-bonsai Virginia pine from the mountains of TN, and now a pre-bonsai from a regular nursery to work on (wintergreen boxwood). Such an intriguing hobby, and goes hand-in-hand with so many skills learned from our aquariums.


----------



## moosenart

Those WK's are pretty cool!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

moosenart said:


> Those WK's are pretty cool!


Thanks Moosenart!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I trimmed the tank a bit (first time since having replanted it) and took some nice shots. Cleaned up my desk a bit, seeing as school starts in 2 days :angryfire :thumbsdow . Nah, just kidding, guys. I hear that junior year is the _absolute best_ year of high school (sarcasm? Nooooo! roud

Anyway -- the tank.









Before trim and cleaning.









Desk shot.









Full tank view!









View from the top. No one seems to comment on the Blyxa which is starting to grow in. In my experience (including this time) Blyxa takes a little time to adjust and then takes off. Within 1-2 weeks I think I'll need to trim it.









View from the left.









Towards the [main] door of my room.









Nice shot.

Tell me what you think, guys and girls! 

Just a thought, too. What do you guys think of two Mini S tanks on this desk? Honestly I don't know if it'd support it but it would be sick. The one on the left, theoretically/hypothetically would be a Wabi Kusa tank. 

If I were to do the Wabi Kusa tank it'd need to be emmersed/not filled completely, a Wabi Kusa "island" display. Maybe if my business takes off, having launched my new site, I'll celebrate by rewarding myself with a second ADA tank.


----------



## @[email protected]

you may want to clean the rocks right before the next WC. sure the algae does make it look natural, but it gives the algae a foothold in your tank, wouldnt hurt to clean it up every so often to reduce the likelihood of it spreading.

the desk SHOULD hold, as long as you keep the tanks above the legs. dont put one in the very center, and you should be fine.
though why get a mini-s for wk? wouldnt something shallower but with a larger foot print work better?


----------



## Sony

Needs more cars.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> you may want to clean the rocks right before the next WC. sure the algae does make it look natural, but it gives the algae a foothold in your tank, wouldnt hurt to clean it up every so often to reduce the likelihood of it spreading.
> 
> the desk SHOULD hold, as long as you keep the tanks above the legs. dont put one in the very center, and you should be fine.
> though why get a mini-s for wk? wouldnt something shallower but with a larger foot print work better?


Agreed. Afterwards I spot treated with some Excel. I'll take the toothbrush to it next time roud:

Good point. A 45-F perhaps, then?



Sony said:


> Needs more cars.


Probably. I'll get another, maybe. I like signed cars though, so I need to find someone to sign whatever I get!


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Probably. I'll get another, maybe. I like signed cars though, so I need to find someone to sign whatever I get!


If you can get Sebastian Loeb or Sebastian Vettel to sign their respective cars, let me know. 

And I am 1.5 weeks into my Junior year.


----------



## freph

Yes x73289116372819 to the 45-F. One of my favorite tank shapes.  Perfext for WK too. Also, senior year is the best IMO. It was for me at least. I napped in most of my classes and still pulled a 3.7. :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

moosenart said:


> If you can get Sebastian Loeb or Sebastian Vettel to sign their respective cars, let me know.
> 
> And I am 1.5 weeks into my Junior year.


Haha, we'll see, lol. And another Junior! :thumbsup:



freph said:


> Yes x73289116372819 to the 45-F. One of my favorite tank shapes.  Perfext for WK too. Also, senior year is the best IMO. It was for me at least. I napped in most of my classes and still pulled a 3.7. :hihi:


Lol. We'll see. I have a bonsai to pay off before I get another tank.

Lol, I was being sarcastic. Junior year is going to be the worst, most likely.


----------



## windfish

Great tank. Do you do any post-processing for your photos?


----------



## Stinkmonky

Junior year sucked lol....senior this year


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleek1607

Where did you get those trimming tools? They're really nice.


----------



## Stinkmonky

Btw you're about the most organized junior I've ever seen. You've got nice stuff too lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Stinkmonky said:


> Junior year sucked lol....senior this year
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Haha, lucky. Don't rub it in! :hihi:



Sleek1607 said:


> Where did you get those trimming tools? They're really nice.


Thanks. I got them from Southern Oak Aquatics, not sure if they ship to Canada. They're pretty nice for the price. 



Stinkmonky said:


> Btw you're about the most organized junior I've ever seen. You've got nice stuff too lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Haha, thanks! I'm only organized where I want to be -- aquariums, room, bonsai and surrounding areas -- but seriously, take a look at my backpack and locker :icon_eek:

Thanks! The hobby is so great -- I can learn from it, as well as make enough money from it to pay for all my stuff. Pretty much everything I use/have I pay for myself, save for my Nikon, food, and house/room lol. And car, too, soon. 

Being independent always has appealed to me. Working for myself.


----------



## freph

I'm still jealous of that beamer you're going to inherit. I find it great that you're such a successful salesperson while still being in high school (a junior, at that). Have you considered a major/minor in business once you get to college?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> I'm still jealous of that beamer you're going to inherit. I find it great that you're such a successful salesperson while still being in high school (a junior, at that). Have you considered a major/minor in business once you get to college?


Haha, although I was eligible a year ago, I just got my beginner's permit this week. He won't let me drive that car for a _long_ time :icon_roll. I can't really complain though, I guess my first car will be the 14 year old Benz -- ML320, 350k+ miles on the clock, but still runs like it was new (or so I'm told). My goal, though, is to be able to get a slightly "older" ///M3 by the time I go to college, (I guess the 2001-2003 gen.?). The design on that model is amazing. So sharp, but elegant and smooth.

Thanks! My "dream school" currently is the Stevens Institute of Technology, in Hoboken NJ, a school devoted specifically to entrepreneurs and business majors. Collaborative design projects though every semester, patent office right on campus, and venture capitalists from around the world visiting often for exhibitions. Amazing. 

Thanks for the compliments. I love learning, hate school. Flippant as it may sound, I find traditional education sickening. It's all about getting the grades to get the school to get the job to retire at 50 or 60. Never a mention of starting your own business, doing what you love and not working 9-5 at a desk, living comfortably by your mid-twenties or thirties, and retiring when you want. But why retire if you do what you love? roud:

Just my two cents on the way education in this country is. Can't wait to do what I want, and come back to show the educational system up. :eek5:


----------



## moosenart

I cruise. Devout-fully working on trying to replace car #1...


----------



## freph

Nothing wrong with a benz either. I like the older model M3s, but the newer ones are sah-weet too.  I dream of one of the newer WRX STis...something magical about them. One day. :hihi:

That's very true about our education system and I'm glad you're going against the grain to pursue your own interests. I'm majoring in computer science, but I don't have the ambition (right now, at least) to go out and ages coding to make something new and revolutionary. I just like working with computers and it's nice to have a piece of paper that says I'm certified to get paid to do very easy work. I'll probably get Cisco certified too for a bit of extra buck. On a side note, snagged a $170 256GB SATA III SSD yesterday...nerd status: approved. Great little laptop upgrade if you're in the market for one.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Nothing wrong with a benz either. I like the older model M3s, but the newer ones are sah-weet too.  I dream of one of the newer WRX STis...something magical about them. One day. :hihi:
> 
> That's very true about our education system and I'm glad you're going against the grain to pursue your own interests. I'm majoring in computer science, but I don't have the ambition (right now, at least) to go out and ages coding to make something new and revolutionary. I just like working with computers and it's nice to have a piece of paper that says I'm certified to get paid to do very easy work. I'll probably get Cisco certified too for a bit of extra buck. On a side note, snagged a $170 256GB SATA III SSD yesterday...nerd status: approved. Great little laptop upgrade if you're in the market for one.


Certainly nothing wrong, no. Subs are great too especially the WRX STi. I just love the "German engineering" bragging rights :hihi:. I saw a sick WRX the other day, it was awesome. Some sort of metallic gray with some blue-steel decal on the doors/side.

Thanks! I come from two comp. sci. majors myself. Parents are a bit jumpy about my radical thoughts on life and careers. But I love proving people wrong almost as much as I love freedom to do what I like and be successful while doing it :tongue:

I've got a Lenovo T410 right now, and need to do some major upgrades, or get a new computer. That's a steal, for sure! I want a Mac in the worst of ways. Gotta make that happen. I'm all about simplicity, which is exactly what a Mac is all about of course. But most people seem to like complicating things? The planted tank crowd, iwagumi people especially, like you and I, are drawn to the simplicity of our tanks. And the nature, and relaxation that comes with them. These things are special because we live in such a complicated world, you know?


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Certainly nothing wrong, no. Subs are great too especially the WRX STi. I just love the "German engineering" bragging rights :hihi:. I saw a sick WRX the other day, it was awesome. Some sort of metallic gray with some blue-steel decal on the doors/side.
> 
> Thanks! I come from two comp. sci. majors myself. Parents are a bit jumpy about my radical thoughts on life and careers. But I love proving people wrong almost as much as I love freedom to do what I like and be successful while doing it :tongue:
> 
> I've got a Lenovo T410 right now, and need to do some major upgrades, or get a new computer. That's a steal, for sure! I want a Mac in the worst of ways. Gotta make that happen. I'm all about simplicity, which is exactly what a Mac is all about of course. But most people seem to like complicating things? The planted tank crowd, iwagumi people especially, like you and I, are drawn to the simplicity of our tanks. And the nature, and relaxation that comes with them. These things are special because we live in such a complicated world, you know?


I've got Mac-itis too...(terribly craving a Macbook Pro, 15" retina screen mmm...) but I really need to stop spending so much. I've burned hmm....$600-700 in the past 2 weeks? :frown: I got a lot out of it, though. Redoing my 20 (materials, plants, etc), fish/shrimp, geisemann bulbs, ssd, etc... :hihi: That and I went all out on the Mini M, tools and additives included. Bought an iPad then had to have front end work done on my car. Too much unnecessary spending. I swear I'll stop at least until my next fish order from Rachel (probably around $150? we'll see) bahaha.

I find pleasure in the simpler things in life. Aquariums are very much included in that. Overcomplicating things just takes all the fun out of it...that and worrying about things. Too many people in today's world spend too much time worrying about things they can't do anything about...why waste the mental energy? :redface:


----------



## moosenart

My school is so _focused_ on educating us, that they realize we hate the old and new administration. 

Also, on the car note: i counted yesterday- 2 WRK STI's, 3 benz', 4 BMW, 2 lexus, and 5 audis... That's my _public_ school.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> I've got Mac-itis too...(terribly craving a Macbook Pro, 15" retina screen mmm...) but I really need to stop spending so much. I've burned hmm....$600-700 in the past 2 weeks? :frown: I got a lot out of it, though. Redoing my 20 (materials, plants, etc), fish/shrimp, geisemann bulbs, ssd, etc... :hihi: That and I went all out on the Mini M, tools and additives included. Bought an iPad then had to have front end work done on my car. Too much unnecessary spending. I swear I'll stop at least until my next fish order from Rachel (probably around $150? we'll see) bahaha.
> 
> I find pleasure in the simpler things in life. Aquariums are very much included in that. Overcomplicating things just takes all the fun out of it...that and worrying about things. Too many people in today's world spend too much time worrying about things they can't do anything about...why waste the mental energy? :redface:


Hahaha, wow! That's certainly a lot out of that though. Which gen iPad did you buy? I want to see the re-done 20G!

Agreed. Hobbies like planted tanks, Wabi Kusa, and bonsai are among the only outlets to complications of life I've found this far.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

moosenart said:


> My school is so _focused_ on educating us, that they realize we hate the old and new administration.
> 
> Also, on the car note: i counted yesterday- 2 WRK STI's, 3 benz', 4 BMW, 2 lexus, and 5 audis... That's my _public_ school.


Crazy stuff. Well, it takes a few people to prove a system wrong before something can change. Here's hoping our kids' generation will have formal education better off.

Lol, that's pretty funny. I go to a public school as well, magnet program. Private schools around here are pretty bad, education-wise and otherwise.


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Crazy stuff. Well, it takes a few people to prove a system wrong before something can change. Here's hoping our kids' generation will have formal education better off.
> 
> Lol, that's pretty funny. I go to a public school as well, magnet program. Private schools around here are pretty bad, education-wise and otherwise.


It's weird it is like walking through a European import dealer. The private schools around me at deeply hated in sports, they recruit like a B****.


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hahaha, wow! That's certainly a lot out of that though. Which gen iPad did you buy? I want to see the re-done 20G!
> 
> Agreed. Hobbies like planted tanks, Wabi Kusa, and bonsai are among the only outlets to complications of life I've found this far.


The new one.  I love it. Ex worked at the Apple store in Greensboro. 25% off anyone? The 20g is getting redone Thursday! Pics will be up in the evening.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

moosenart said:


> It's weird it is like walking through a European import dealer. The private schools around me at deeply hated in sports, they recruit like a B****.


lol. I see what you mean.



freph said:


> The new one.  I love it. Ex worked at the Apple store in Greensboro. 25% off anyone? The 20g is getting redone Thursday! Pics will be up in the evening.


Haha, sweet! Dad got one, the resolution is sooooo much better than the 2. It's ridiculous how sharp and crisp it is. Umm, you still get a discount from your ex? lol. 25% off, that's incredible. Lucky! 

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Haha, sweet! Dad got one, the resolution is sooooo much better than the 2. It's ridiculous how sharp and crisp it is. Umm, you still get a discount from your ex? lol. 25% off, that's incredible. Lucky!
> 
> Can't wait to see it.


Oh no, I got it like a week after we started dating. Communicating with her is one of the last things on my mind. :hihi: The resolution is amazing. I do wish they'd make more HD apps, though.


----------



## plantednano

Tank is looking good :thumbsup:

It is interesting how people with similar interests share common thought processes as well as other common interests. I find that many people who are creative in their hobbies, i.e. auquascape, car modification, model building, traditional art forms etc usually share a strong common interest in photography. Also almost all young guys have an interest in cars. I also despise today’s education system with a deep seated passion. :thumbsdow It squashes creativity and outward thinking, I have had a mere 2-3 teachers that were receptive to questions that diverged from the lesson at hand (but still relative to class discussion) but stimulated them to think beyond the textbook in order to come to an answer. :icon_neut

Stevens Institute is a great school. I was accepted into their Naval Architecture program but unfortunately even with over $20k in their academic scholarships I still couldn’t swing tuition and housing.  So instead I’m going to SUNY Maritime at roughly 1/10th the cost. Lol If you are a slightly above average student and can do well on your SATs (which I didn’t do any time I took it) you should be golden for Stevens, anything above that and you should be looking at some nice free money. Junior year does suck, but fight through it and make the best of it, the harder you work now the less you will have to worry about next year as a senior.

The E46 M3 is simply sexy from both a visual and engineering standpoint. IMO it is the cleanest modern BMW with classic design queues of the early 90s m3, which is one incredible machine. I would love to own one, but instead I drive a poor mans BMW……A MINI  lmao, and love it for my 100+ mile a day commute more than any car ive driven so far. 

I can’t wait to set up my tank. Have to finish a grey tree frog vivarium fist (5 gallon tank is being used to hold the foglets in the mean time.) Your tank has inspired me on how I want to set up my scape. I will probably throw some questions your way and buy some of your products. (i want shrimp, lots of shrimp :icon_mrgr) once i start putting it together. Lmao the first thing I do when I get to work is check your thread as well as a few others and then head to my car forum for the new pictures thread and random funnies. (cars and driving are my first addiction)


----------



## SaltyNC

When you get your M, since you are close in SC, you might want to check out the BMW Performance Driving School in Greenville. I bought a MINI S when they first came out, and helped setup a driving school course for MINI owners at the autocross course at Lowes Motor Speedway. We brought up driving instructors from the BMW school, and they did a great job for our club. 

I spent most of the day handling logistics for the event, but did ask the lead instructor to take me around the course at the absolute limit of the car's capability. I'll never do that again! Talk about a white knuckle experience. 

The driving course is great fun, but from your parents' perspective, it does make you a better and safer driver, better equipped to handle adverse situations that may arise. Pitch the defensive, safe driver aspect.  Check it out. I think you'll really enjoy it.


----------



## plantednano

^:thumbsup: Agreed 
I drive a few local autocross events (even have my suspension set up for it :icon_mrgr) it is amazing how much you can learn about car control when driving the car for a few 70 second runs all out in a safe setting. I know the BMW club in NY is very friendly and enjoyable to be around, id imagine similar is true for the other regions of BMWCCA.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Oh no, I got it like a week after we started dating. Communicating with her is one of the last things on my mind. :hihi: The resolution is amazing. I do wish they'd make more HD apps, though.


Haha, I see. Nice. Agreed.



plantednano said:


> Tank is looking good :thumbsup:
> 
> It is interesting how people with similar interests share common thought processes as well as other common interests. I find that many people who are creative in their hobbies, i.e. auquascape, car modification, model building, traditional art forms etc usually share a strong common interest in photography. Also almost all young guys have an interest in cars. I also despise today’s education system with a deep seated passion. :thumbsdow It squashes creativity and outward thinking, I have had a mere 2-3 teachers that were receptive to questions that diverged from the lesson at hand (but still relative to class discussion) but stimulated them to think beyond the textbook in order to come to an answer. :icon_neut
> 
> Stevens Institute is a great school. I was accepted into their Naval Architecture program but unfortunately even with over $20k in their academic scholarships I still couldn’t swing tuition and housing.  So instead I’m going to SUNY Maritime at roughly 1/10th the cost. Lol If you are a slightly above average student and can do well on your SATs (which I didn’t do any time I took it) you should be golden for Stevens, anything above that and you should be looking at some nice free money. Junior year does suck, but fight through it and make the best of it, the harder you work now the less you will have to worry about next year as a senior.
> 
> The E46 M3 is simply sexy from both a visual and engineering standpoint. IMO it is the cleanest modern BMW with classic design queues of the early 90s m3, which is one incredible machine. I would love to own one, but instead I drive a poor mans BMW……A MINI  lmao, and love it for my 100+ mile a day commute more than any car ive driven so far.
> 
> I can’t wait to set up my tank. Have to finish a grey tree frog vivarium fist (5 gallon tank is being used to hold the foglets in the mean time.) Your tank has inspired me on how I want to set up my scape. I will probably throw some questions your way and buy some of your products. (i want shrimp, lots of shrimp :icon_mrgr) once i start putting it together. Lmao the first thing I do when I get to work is check your thread as well as a few others and then head to my car forum for the new pictures thread and random funnies. (cars and driving are my first addiction)


Agreed, very interesting. Photography stemmed from my wanting to take photos like those I saw here on the forums. About 7-8 months after getting my first DSLR I've gotten tons of great trophy shots. Couldn't agree any more on school. Just gotta push through it and get to the good stuff, I suppose.

If I could have any BMW, it'd be the 2012 model 6-series in blue with white interior (second only to the E46). But anyway now that the E46 are becoming affordable, it's just awesome. I'm a sucker for deep grey/gunmetal exterior with blacked-out wheels. And racing seats! :biggrin:

That's awesome. I've always wanted to do a paludarium or something, but I'd need some significant overhead to do it the way I'd like. Someday. Haha, this thread has sooooo many views! When I started the tank I had no idea it'd be this popular!



SaltyNC said:


> When you get your M, since you are close in SC, you might want to check out the BMW Performance Driving School in Greenville. I bought a MINI S when they first came out, and helped setup a driving school course for MINI owners at the autocross course at Lowes Motor Speedway. We brought up driving instructors from the BMW school, and they did a great job for our club.
> 
> I spent most of the day handling logistics for the event, but did ask the lead instructor to take me around the course at the absolute limit of the car's capability. I'll never do that again! Talk about a white knuckle experience.
> 
> The driving course is great fun, but from your parents' perspective, it does make you a better and safer driver, better equipped to handle adverse situations that may arise. Pitch the defensive, safe driver aspect.  Check it out. I think you'll really enjoy it.


Dad's gone there on several occasions, for business things. It sounds awesome, certainly want to go. Maybe over the summer!



plantednano said:


> ^:thumbsup: Agreed
> I drive a few local autocross events (even have my suspension set up for it :icon_mrgr) it is amazing how much you can learn about car control when driving the car for a few 70 second runs all out in a safe setting. I know the BMW club in NY is very friendly and enjoyable to be around, id imagine similar is true for the other regions of BMWCCA.


Sounds very cool. My cousin bought a Ferrari and takes it out to some track every weekend in NYC. He's a stock broker. Pompous, but cool cousin, lol.


----------



## moosenart

If I didn't have a civic, I would've had a major crash this last winter.... "Speed doesn't kill, it's when you come to a sudden stop" Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## @[email protected]

if i went with a hyundai i was considering over my mazda, i might be dead. last year i got T-boned while turning left. the other car (driven by a kid i knew) hit me right in the drivers door, where i was going 40mph. both cars totaled, and i was left with a concussion from my head hitting the side airbag. the hyundia didnt have side airbags, and either my neck would have broken, or skull smashed through the window.


----------



## CryptKeeper54

No love for American cars in this thread? I guess no one likes driving in a straight line. I have a 93' BMW 318ti and a 06' Mustang. Love them both for different reasons. And I do agree with "german engineering." It's that good.


----------



## Sleek1607

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks. I got them from Southern Oak Aquatics, not sure if they ship to Canada. They're pretty nice for the price.


Yes, I checked out their website and they ship to the Great White North. Super exited!:icon_smil


----------



## moosenart

CryptKeeper54 said:


> No love for American cars in this thread? I guess no one likes driving in a straight line. I have a 93' BMW 318ti and a 06' Mustang. Love them both for different reasons. And I do agree with "german engineering." It's that good.


My opinion- American made is great for: Trucks.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> if i went with a hyundai i was considering over my mazda, i might be dead. last year i got T-boned while turning left. the other car (driven by a kid i knew) hit me right in the drivers door, where i was going 40mph. both cars totaled, and i was left with a concussion from my head hitting the side airbag. the hyundia didnt have side airbags, and either my neck would have broken, or skull smashed through the window.


Whoa, glad to hear you're alright after that. 



Sleek1607 said:


> Yes, I checked out their website and they ship to the Great White North. Super exited!:icon_smil


Great, glad to know I helped! :wink:



moosenart said:


> My opinion- American made is great for: Trucks.


I agree, some of the Ford Raptors are sweet, but I'd look so out of place driving one... :hihi:


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Whoa, glad to hear you're alright after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, glad to know I helped! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, some of the Ford Raptors are sweet, but I'd look so out of place driving one... :hihi:


4WD is useful here in CO 1-3 weeks a year...I have been bugging my parents for AWD or 4WD instead of good ole FWD.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

moosenart said:


> 4WD is useful here in CO 1-3 weeks a year...I have been bugging my parents for AWD or 4WD instead of good ole FWD.


1-3 weeks per year lol.


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> 1-3 weeks per year lol.


At least where I live, the rest of the time it kills mileage!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

moosenart said:


> At least where I live, the rest of the time it kills mileage!


Haha, better than here. How about NO weeks per year? Hate SC :icon_twis


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Haha, better than here. How about NO weeks per year? Hate SC :icon_twis


I do love me some skiing, when their is snow.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

moosenart said:


> I do love me some skiing, when their is snow.


Never been skiing. Would really like to soon, though.

On another note, I just caught a glimpse of a very nice PFR in this tank. The babies of the super-sexy PFR that died a couple of weeks ago are growing up so fast...


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Never been skiing. Would really like to soon, though.
> 
> On another note, I just caught a glimpse of a very nice PFR in this tank. The babies of the super-sexy PFR that died a couple of weeks ago are growing up so fast...


You know that sense of emptiness in your life? That very well may be snow sports!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

moosenart said:


> You know that sense of emptiness in your life? That very well may be snow sports!


Haha, quite possibly!

Just decided I need some Cory pygmaeus for this tank. So cute!!! :redface:


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Haha, quite possibly!
> 
> Just decided I need some Cory pygmaeus for this tank. So cute!!! :redface:


If you think they're cute now, wait until I can get a decent picture of the baby one I have in my 10g. :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> If you think they're cute now, wait until I can get a decent picture of the baby one I have in my 10g. :hihi:


Haha, any babies for sale? :redface:

PICS!!!


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Haha, any babies for sale? :redface:
> 
> PICS!!!


I've only got one baby...sorry.  If they keep breeding, I'll gladly give you a couple for the cost of shipping. I can't get pictures of them either....they always move away when I get close with the camera. I'll see what I can do tomorrow.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> I've only got one baby...sorry.  If they keep breeding, I'll gladly give you a couple for the cost of shipping. I can't get pictures of them either....they always move away when I get close with the camera. I'll see what I can do tomorrow.


No problem. It's too early to add cories after replanting anyway, wouldn't you say?

I think a school of 5-7 of them in here would be the most adorable thing ever :tongue:


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> No problem. It's too early to add cories after replanting anyway, wouldn't you say?
> 
> I think a school of 5-7 of them in here would be the most adorable thing ever :tongue:


Pygmys don't really root too strongly so I wouldn't worry about it. They've got very small mouths (I feed them ADA AP-1 Gold once it sinks) and barbs.

Funny thing is, that's about the size of my school. I love watching them all play together!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Pygmys don't really root too strongly so I wouldn't worry about it. They've got very small mouths (I feed them ADA AP-1 Gold once it sinks) and barbs.
> 
> Funny thing is, that's about the size of my school. I love watching them all play together!


Awesome. I'll have to see if I can get some locally (unlikely) or otherwise order some from Rachel or another source.

They just look so cute! :icon_redf


----------



## maxwellag

I wouldn't put pygmy cories in a tank that small. Usually people say 10g minimum. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Who wants a TGI Friday update this afternoon?! :bounce:


----------



## orchidman

meee


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

*Yawns* I'm so tired. First two days of school tire you out. I'll do a water change and do an update this evening.


----------



## jakevwapp84

nice tank


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jakevwapp84 said:


> nice tank


Thank you!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Small update, I know. Sorry, guys. I'll do a bigger one later in the weekend, maybe on my birthday Sunday :biggrin:



















HC is growing back quickly after replanting. It'll be time for a trim soon. Still waiting for that Blyxa to explode. I give it a week.


----------



## freph

Looks great. HC seems to be doing much better this time around! Happy early birthday, chief.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Looks great. HC seems to be doing much better this time around! Happy early birthday, chief.


Haha, hail to the chief! 

With any luck! Gotta discourage its vertical growth so I can spread it around the right way roud:

On a side note, the Erio. cinereum 'mini' has become a much more central aspect of the tank than I ever had expected it to be. It's so full and robust. :thumbsup


----------



## freph

Did you see the 20 rescape yet? Lots of erios. Mine are ridiculously healthy and I have a couple of huge ones. Such a pita to replant (I woke up to 2 floating this morning) but good lord their roots hold tight once they get going!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Did you see the 20 rescape yet? Lots of erios. Mine are ridiculously healthy and I have a couple of huge ones. Such a pita to replant (I woke up to 2 floating this morning) but good lord their roots hold tight once they get going!


Yeah, commented on it ~35 minutes ago. Looks excellent! I know what you mean, if I ever take this one out, I'll need to snip off the roots after 2" or so, because I'm sure they spread through the entire tank!


----------



## freph

Thank ya. Yeah, erios are pretty crazy when it comes to root growth...

http://www.aquascaperz.com/2010/12/...you-grow-a-ton-of-eriocaulon-for-over-a-year/


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Thank ya. Yeah, erios are pretty crazy when it comes to root growth...
> 
> http://www.aquascaperz.com/2010/12/...you-grow-a-ton-of-eriocaulon-for-over-a-year/


Very crazy indeed!


----------



## cooper

is that a ticonderoga i spot in the last update? also do you clean the tubes running from the zoomed to your lily pipes? if so how, mine seem to be tad bit grimy :icon_redf


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

cooper said:


> is that a ticonderoga i spot in the last update? also do you clean the tubes running from the zoomed to your lily pipes? if so how, mine seem to be tad bit grimy :icon_redf


Yes, although I always prefer pen roud:. I have not cleaned those, but I need to do so.


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Yes, although I always prefer pen roud:. I have not cleaned those, but I need to do so.


If you can't reach every part of the tubing, try pouring baking soda in it and shaking the tubing so it's distributed throughout...cap one end and pour some vinegar in. Cap the other end hold it for about 30 seconds or so, then rinse it out. Blows out filter tubing gunk better than any trick I know.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

What are your params for this tank?


----------



## jkan0228

You still using the RootMedic Onestep? How's it doing for ya?

I always love the shot where I can see your entire desk and the awesome toys that you have


----------



## Complexity

freph said:


> If you can't reach every part of the tubing, try pouring baking soda in it and shaking the tubing so it's distributed throughout...cap one end and pour some vinegar in. Cap the other end hold it for about 30 seconds or so, then rinse it out. Blows out filter tubing gunk better than any trick I know.


When tubing isn't connected to an active tank, I've found bleach water to work. I've only done this when I have sterilized full tanks so cleaning the tubes this way has been more of a side effect than an intentional cleaning. But when I've sterilized tanks by adding bleach with my canisters running, the tubes end up absolutely spotless. I don't even scrub them. It just happens.

Otherwise, I don't mess with them. They are hidden behind my tanks which have backgrounds so no one ever sees them.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> If you can't reach every part of the tubing, try pouring baking soda in it and shaking the tubing so it's distributed throughout...cap one end and pour some vinegar in. Cap the other end hold it for about 30 seconds or so, then rinse it out. Blows out filter tubing gunk better than any trick I know.


Aha! Why haven't you told me this before?! Does this work for the actual pipes, too?



ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> What are your params for this tank?


Sorry man, I don't even measure. But I can tell you what they are... Lol

Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: <15 ppm
pH: ... Between 6.5 and 7.5, lol.



jkan0228 said:


> You still using the RootMedic Onestep? How's it doing for ya?
> 
> I always love the shot where I can see your entire desk and the awesome toys that you have


Yep! I've never really bothered with measuring thing and dosing micros, macros, etc... Still got half this bottle left plus about 3/4 of another bottle that I got in a B1G1 sale in December/January. Works well. Great for WK too.

Haha, thanks! I love that the tank is more like a piece of beautiful artwork, or a piece of furniture. It's more of a part of my room than a tank on my desk roud:



Complexity said:


> When tubing isn't connected to an active tank, I've found bleach water to work. I've only done this when I have sterilized full tanks so cleaning the tubes this way has been more of a side effect than an intentional cleaning. But when I've sterilized tanks by adding bleach with my canisters running, the tubes end up absolutely spotless. I don't even scrub them. It just happens.
> 
> Otherwise, I don't mess with them. They are hidden behind my tanks which have backgrounds so no one ever sees them.


Hmmm... I'll try Freph's trick first. Unfortunately my filter is beside the tank which was a pretty dumb move, but there's really no other place to put it!


----------



## freph

Yep, works for the entire length of the filter tubing. Pipes....you can do it too I guess. I honestly prefer to just soak mine in bleach and take a spring brush to them for that extra clean and shine. ADA glassware, y'know.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

So, are your CRS breeding?


----------



## Complexity

freph said:


> I honestly prefer to just soak mine in bleach and take a spring brush to them for that extra clean and shine. ADA glassware, y'know.


This would be my choice for anything that can be seen. I do this regularly with my drop checkers and the section cups that come with them. Makes everything sparkling clean and pearly white.


----------



## freph

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> So, are your CRS breeding?


They all died. Stupid kh booster....probably too much of a change for them. The ones I got in today though are fine. Had about 20+ babies in the bag from the actual 20 order. :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> They all died. Stupid kh booster....probably too much of a change for them. The ones I got in today though are fine. Had about 20+ babies in the bag from the actual 20 order. :hihi:


I think he was talking about me... Lol

I lost all but one while on vacation. Will move some from the shrimp tank soon.


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I think he was talking about me... Lol
> 
> I lost all but one while on vacation. Will move some from the shrimp tank soon.


Oops!  Thought that was you replying for some reason. Sorry bout the CRS though...hopefully they'll do better this time around.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Oops!  Thought that was you replying for some reason. Sorry bout the CRS though...hopefully they'll do better this time around.


Hahaha, no problem. lol. Eh, it happens, especially in a nano with CO2, high ferts, left unattended for a week and a half. Thankfully there was nothing higher than S grade (actually there was an SS, the only survivor, weird). Sorry to hear about yours, as well.


----------



## freph

How's the tank?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> How's the tank?


Slammed with school. And I mean _slammed._ 

Received some R. colorata graciously as a birthday from Frank. Photos, like, tomorrow. Maybe.


----------



## jkan0228

What classes you taking bro? My school starts next Wednesday


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Slammed with school. And I mean _slammed._
> 
> Received some R. colorata graciously as a birthday from Frank. Photos, like, tomorrow. Maybe.


D'awwww. Welcome back to the grind. :thumbsdow Wish I had some R. colorata....great stuff. Maybe my rotundifolia will color up well enough under the light I'm running on it. 48W of T5HO, bountiful ferts and CO2 mist never hurt anyone, right? Oddly enough, the tank doesn't suffer from glass algae until a week or two after a good scraping. This was true even immediately following the reset with only bi-weekly water changes. :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> D'awwww. Welcome back to the grind. :thumbsdow Wish I had some R. colorata....great stuff. Maybe my rotundifolia will color up well enough under the light I'm running on it. 48W of T5HO, bountiful ferts and CO2 mist never hurt anyone, right? Oddly enough, the tank doesn't suffer from glass algae until a week or two after a good scraping. This was true even immediately following the reset with only bi-weekly water changes. :hihi:


The grind is right. Junior year... the only things that'll keep me sane this year will be my tanks and bonsai 

PM me. I have lots extra and no place to really put it! 

Got some major cleaning to do on this tank as I haven't been keeping up with water changes and ferts lately. Recipe for disaster (luckily I'm not at disaster yet... just a minor setback, algae on the glass, etc.) right there.

I'm in the middle of cleaning, trimming, etc. Expect pics within the next hour or so. The HC has been spreading very well and the Blyxa is finally forming the bush I wanted it to.


----------



## moosenart

jkan0228 said:


> What classes you taking bro? My school starts next Wednesday


My teachers honestly believe they are my only teacher regarding homework. :thumbsdow

So much AP US and O. Chem is mind-bottling.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Okay! Sorry that took so long. I'll show "before" pics first. There hadn't been a water change in 2+ weeks 


































Those were all taken before the water change. I did about a 70% water change, and trust me, it needed it. Badly. 

During:


























After:


















































My erios love to shoot out flower stalks. I wish something could be done with them. As far as I understand, planting them won't do anything, right? 










I hope you guys like what I've done with the Rotala colorata. It's truly a great looking plant, and I've wanted something to outline the back wall with for some time now. The blyxa's really growing fast now, and the HC... I'd say that the HC is about 60%-75% of the way done.

Tell me what your thoughts on the tank are! Any suggestions/criticism is welcome.


----------



## @[email protected]

love the r. colorata

my erios do the same thing. to my knowledge, the only thing that could be done with them is tissue culture micropropogation, just sticking them on wet soil wont be enough.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> love the r. colorata
> 
> my erios do the same thing. to my knowledge, the only thing that could be done with them is tissue culture micropropogation, just sticking them on wet soil wont be enough.


Thanks Marko 

That's unfortunate. I feel like I'm just throwing out like 10+ of them per week.


----------



## freph

R. colorata is goooooooooooorgeous. Holy cow. Such a vibrant red/pink! Looks like your HC is behaving itself this time around.


----------



## maxwellag

I love it!  
Did the aquasoil make your water muddy and cloudy when you first filled the tank? Mine did... I am frustrated. Where'd you get the stones?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> R. colorata is goooooooooooorgeous. Holy cow. Such a vibrant red/pink! Looks like your HC is behaving itself this time around.


Thanks! I love it too! And yes, it's doing better I think!



maxwellag said:


> I love it!
> Did the aquasoil make your water muddy and cloudy when you first filled the tank? Mine did... I am frustrated. Where'd you get the stones?


Thanks! Nope, it did not. I took major precautionary measures to prevent clouding, including filling the tank with lots of newspaper (carefully) and filling it over 3 hrs. through a very slow drip. I'd had too much clouding in previous tanks to repeat that. Stones were purchased from the person who had set this scape up before in a Mini M.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Now that it's getting dark...


































I've said it before, but I can't emphasize it enough: I feel that planted aquariums should be a part of a room, no less than a piece of furniture, at TV, or a beautiful painting. Hence, I've designed this tank completely based around this philosophy. As sad is it is to say, it's likely that this tank would not receive half the attention it has without its being an ADA tank with all the bells and whistles, a clean and simple desk and setting, and the photography. It's all about the aesthetics. Everything's about the aesthetics, because our eyes are the most important of our senses. That's my little spiel for the time being roud:


----------



## orchidman

im digging the colorata!! looks great! 

how do you like your RM complete as a fertilizer? how often do you dose?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> im digging the colorata!! looks great!
> 
> how do you like your RM complete as a fertilizer? how often do you dose?


Thanks Bob! I concur!

I've had no problems with it, so overall I'm very pleased. I get good results hassle-free. I dose 3 pumps once a day, 5 days a week (weekends off).


----------



## orchidman

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks Bob! I concur!
> 
> I've had no problems with it, so overall I'm very pleased. I get good results hassle-free. I dose 3 pumps once a day, 5 days a week (weekends off).


sounds simple and nice.. how much did you pay for it?

i did some digging and it seems like the light ill have on my 7.5g will give me about medium light. so i will need to have this co2 thing figured out... what kind of co2 are you using?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> sounds simple and nice.. how much did you pay for it?
> 
> i did some digging and it seems like the light ill have on my 7.5g will give me about medium light. so i will need to have this co2 thing figured out... what kind of co2 are you using?


It is. Honestly I can't remember. I got two bottles during the New Year B1G1 sale, and I haven't even finished one. M thinking it was $25 or so shipped. Could be quite off there, though.

I've got pressurized CO2 (paintball, Jaggedfury style). Don't deal with the hassle of DIY. It's slow, unsightly, and won't ever give you the results of pressurized. And of course over time it'll end up costing more. But that'd be a long time.

My next project with this tank is to organize all the wiring, CO2, get a digital thermometer, etc. and not just have it _look_ high tech -- I want it to _feel_ high tech. 

"Design isn't just how it looks and feels. Design is how it works." -- Steve Jobs


----------



## orchidman

Geniusdudekiran said:


> It is. Honestly I can't remember. I got two bottles during the New Year B1G1 sale, and I haven't even finished one. M thinking it was $25 or so shipped. Could be quite off there, though.
> 
> I've got pressurized CO2 (paintball, Jaggedfury style). Don't deal with the hassle of DIY. It's slow, unsightly, and won't ever give you the results of pressurized. And of course over time it'll end up costing more. But that'd be a long time.
> 
> My next project with this tank is to organize all the wiring, CO2, get a digital thermometer, etc. and not just have it _look_ high tech -- I want it to _feel_ high tech.
> 
> "Design isn't just how it looks and feels. Design is how it works." -- Steve Jobs


thats the same co2 setup i have. but i had some problems with it that im unsure of whats wrong. i have that in another thread though... how long will your co2 tank last? and how large is it? 20oz?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> thats the same co2 setup i have. but i had some problems with it that im unsure of whats wrong. i have that in another thread though... how long will your co2 tank last? and how large is it? 20oz?


Interesting. I've gone through two of them. Even then it's only a fraction of the price of a "real" pressurized setup. It does me well.

It lasts me several months 3-4, maybe even more).


----------



## orchidman

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Interesting. I've gone through two of them. Even then it's only a fraction of the price of a "real" pressurized setup. It does me well.
> 
> It lasts me several months 3-4, maybe even more).


whatt??? then there is definitely something wrong with mine! i really want to get this figured out! there arent any leaks or anything but it just acts so messed up! an only lasts 2 weeks


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> whatt??? then there is definitely something wrong with mine! i really want to get this figured out! there arent any leaks or anything but it just acts so messed up! an only lasts 2 weeks


Haha, yeah. Bigtime issue, there. Leak test it underwater, and reseal with teflon tape.


----------



## orchidman

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Haha, yeah. Bigtime issue, there. Leak test it underwater, and reseal with teflon tape.


did that this morning. zero leaks!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> did that this morning. zero leaks!


I dunno man. Weird. New needle valve, maybe roud:


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I dunno man. Weird. New needle valve, maybe roud:


I second that notion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

W00T!!! *1K posts in this journal!*


----------



## orchidman

moosenart said:


> I second that notion. :thumbsup:


thanks! going tomorrow to try and replace it


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Hey, I forgot to mention it, but did anyone notice I flipped the light clamp around? It looks _so_ much better now!


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hey, I forgot to mention it, but did anyone notice I flipped the light clamp around? It looks _so_ much better now!


Well of course it looks better. Why have knobs in the tank? :hihi:


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hey, I forgot to mention it, but did anyone notice I flipped the light clamp around? It looks _so_ much better now!


I noticed... It's like haircut, you notice, just don't say anything.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

moosenart said:


> I noticed... It's like haircut, you notice, just don't say anything.


Good point. On a side note, I got a haircut the other day and no one noticed -- score! :icon_cool


----------



## flowerfishs

I like the rock scape!


----------



## jkan0228

Woah wait how did you reverse it do the knobs weren't in the tank?


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Good point. On a side note, I got a haircut the other day and no one noticed -- score! :icon_cool




See I told you!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

flowerfishs said:


> I like the rock scape!


Thank you very much!



jkan0228 said:


> Woah wait how did you reverse it do the knobs weren't in the tank?


With a screwdriver and 3 minutes!  



moosenart said:


> See I told you!


Exactly! :thumbsup:


----------



## moosenart

I saw your wanted for CPO's, are you going to put some is here


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

moosenart said:


> I saw your wanted for CPO's, are you going to put some is here


Nah, I don't think that would be the best of ideas. No places for them to really hide comfortably. It's for a rack project. :icon_cool


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Nah, I don't think that would be the best of ideas. No places for them to really hide comfortably. It's for a rack project. :icon_cool


Nice! Better start a journal!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Been playing around with the skew tool in PS.


----------



## maxwellag

I have the same light. I have always had trouble getting the little spacer disks aligned just right. They are extremely important. Without them the arm can't hold the light up. I ended up having to prop mine up with a fake credit card.


----------



## jkan0228

Shoot man I thought you painted that onto your wall! That's a nice pic with all the description on the side


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

maxwellag said:


> I have the same light. I have always had trouble getting the little spacer disks aligned just right. They are extremely important. Without them the arm can't hold the light up. I ended up having to prop mine up with a fake credit card.


Are you sure yours is not defective? I've never had any issues with it!



jkan0228 said:


> Shoot man I thought you painted that onto your wall! That's a nice pic with all the description on the side


lol, thanks Jeff! I guess that makes up for my having misspelled "Berkeley!" the other day! lol :icon_eek:

Now that I see how easy it is, I'll do it a lot. Let me know if you want me to do somethinng like that for your own tank, just for fun to put in your journal! roud:


----------



## maxwellag

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Are you sure yours is not defective? I've never had any issues with it!


No, mine isn't defective. It worked before I had to take the arm off.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

maxwellag said:


> No, mine isn't defective. It worked before I had to take the arm off.


Oh, wait -- now I know what you're talking about! :icon_idea Those tiny things that almost look like plastic shiny sequin things? 

I just screwed it back down over them, uniformly. I don't adjust the light often, but I am very particular about it being exactly parallel with the tank. Why throw stacks of paper into this tank if you're just going to haphazardly toss the light on? :hihi: :icon_eek: :icon_roll

Maybe re-adjust it? :icon_redf


----------



## maxwellag

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Oh, wait -- now I know what you're talking about! :icon_idea Those tiny things that almost look like plastic shiny sequin things?
> 
> I just screwed it back down over them, uniformly. I don't adjust the light often, but I am very particular about it being exactly parallel with the tank. Why throw stacks of paper into this tank if you're just going to haphazardly toss the light on? :hihi: :icon_eek: :icon_roll
> 
> Maybe re-adjust it? :icon_redf


I have readjusted it and I always made sure to have the discs in place. It just doesn't hold up. I was very careful about it too. I think the discs are just rusty or something. I just thought I would warn you how important those little discs are. Lol.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

maxwellag said:


> I have readjusted it and I always made sure to have the discs in place. It just doesn't hold up. I was very careful about it too. I think the discs are just rusty or something. I just thought I would warn you how important those little discs are. Lol.


Interesting. Hopefully it won't happen here... thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Update on Friday. Crazy-packed study nights like this are the times that we appreciate our tanks most, agreed? roud:


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Update on Friday. Crazy-packed study nights like this are the times that we appreciate our tanks most, agreed? roud:


agreed.


----------



## moosenart

@[email protected] said:


> agreed.


Double true.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> agreed.





moosenart said:


> Double true.


Oh, _finally_ it's Thursday. My ADA diffuser will be here for the tank today, so I might actually just update then.

One thing that's annoying me lately with the tank is its propensity to develop green algae on the front glass (mainly the front). It happens within 2-4 days from a water change and algae scraping :icon_roll

On another note, some of the PFRs are reaching full size now, and there are many that may be able to compete with that amazing PFR that died a few months ago (all the babies in this tank are the kin of her). Incredible coloration.


----------



## moosenart

Make some babies!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

moosenart said:


> Make some babies!


I'll get some shots of the babies. Gotta get the extension ring out for the D7000 though. We'll see :flick:

Just received my ADA Pollen Glass Mini today (courtesy of Freph -- thanks man!), and loving it so far. 










And here's the tank. 










I'll get a frontal shot soon, so you guys can see how the R. colorata is doing!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

A few more shots: 




























Designed to be appealing from all angles. Mission accomplished?


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> A few more shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designed to be appealing from all angles. Mission accomplished?


Indeed, only way I think would be to hide the filter.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

moosenart said:


> Indeed, only way I think would be to hide the filter.


Agreed -- the other day I was cleaning the filter so I took it away from the tank for some time, and really enjoyed looking at it without seeing it for a few minutes.

Originally, I thought I might be able to put it under my desk, but this thing hardly gives the flow I need at the same level.


----------



## moosenart

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Agreed -- the other day I was cleaning the filter so I took it away from the tank for some time, and really enjoyed looking at it without seeing it for a few minutes.
> 
> Originally, I thought I might be able to put it under my desk, but this thing hardly gives the flow I need at the same level.


Sacrifices have to be made!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

moosenart said:


> Sacrifices have to be made!


Afraid so. 

PFRs are growing like nobody's business, I just watched one molt right in front of me while doing homework. I've seen three shrimp molt over the course of this hobby. I think I watch my shrimp too much! :hihi:


----------



## @[email protected]

i really love the photography angles. 
but what i enjoy most is how your have red in your iwagumi. its almost upsetting to see how many are just all-green. particularly as i am a huge fan of color, and your scape proves that a splash of red looks so very nice in an iwagumi aquascape.
(to those who would bring up that my ADA30C is all-green, yes. i did it specifically as my first ever all-green scape.)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> i really love the photography angles.
> but what i enjoy most is how your have red in your iwagumi. its almost upsetting to see how many are just all-green. particularly as i am a huge fan of color, and your scape proves that a splash of red looks so very nice in an iwagumi aquascape.
> (to those who would bring up that my ADA30C is all-green, yes. i did it specifically as my first ever all-green scape.)


Thanks Marko. I needed to get creative, because I get tired of the run of the mill head-on shots I usually do.

I agree. Frank's 60-P is another rather amazing example of this. I feel that some people are too scared to deviate from a "traditional" iwagumi scape, but you'll never know if you never try! The tank may not have much room for stems, but I like to make use of every mL of water and waste no space. So I do! :icon_mrgr


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I'm pretty sure I'm looking at a berried PFR right now :biggrin:


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm looking at a berried PFR right now :biggrin:


Good luck with that. My first two dropped their eggs.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Good luck with that. My first two dropped their eggs.


Eh, I used to think berried shrimp would always be exciting. I've seen it so many times now, though, that it's just something I notice and forget about! I think that the population will be greater than 60 in a month or so.


----------



## bostoneric

I paint all my archea lights black, really helps to hid them in the over all look.
they are really easy to take a part and paint the silver metal a nice glossy black to match your desk.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

bostoneric said:


> I paint all my archea lights black, really helps to hid them in the over all look.
> they are really easy to take a part and paint the silver metal a nice glossy black to match your desk.


Got any photos of this? Post 'em up!

On a side note, just got a new ADA Do!Aqua 20cm Cube Glass, I had my dad (who's on a short business trip in San Francisco) pick it up at AFA in a limo, lol :icon_eek:

Photos to come when he sends some to me. I'll be getting it on Wednesday!


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Got any photos of this? Post 'em up!
> 
> On a side note, just got a new ADA Do!Aqua 20cm Cube Glass, I had my dad (who's on a short business trip in San Francisco) pick it up at AFA in a limo, lol :icon_eek:
> 
> Photos to come when he sends some to me. I'll be getting it on Wednesday!


if this were facebook, id hit like.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> if this were facebook, id hit like.


Thanks Marko! I'm so psyched! Oh, and it turns out this limo driver frequents AFA and has driven Mark Zuckerberg and Condoleezza Rice in San Francisco, among others. 

I better have business trips this cool someday! :hihi:


----------



## bostoneric

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Got any photos of this? Post 'em up!


sorry i really dont have a good photo, before i sold it for my Solar 2.
its really easy to paint. pop of the ends, take out the light, unscrew the arms, tape up the center/ends/little arm attachments.
shouldnt be more then a few coats, i'd do a flat first, then nice light glossy black over the flat.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yeah, I'm going to keep it silver. I like the contrast with the desk. Thanks for the photo, though!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So, yesterday I did the biggest cleaning ever. I used an old electric toothbrush and scrubbed down every surface in the tank and really clouded up the water in the process. Immediately the two remaining CPDs began grasping at the surface and the shrimp started desperately swimming around. I did a large water change and used extra Prime conditioner.

This morning, both of the CPDs were dead and clinging to the filter inlet. Many of the shrimp were on top of the filter output near the surface. Two were confirmed dead. the water was about twice as cloudy as the night before.

I did another large water change with extra Prime. Unfortunately I do not have any photos of the tank before or after cleaning seeing as my camera decided not to save any to either of the cards in it at the time... you'd think for $1.2k... I'll need to get some better brand SD cards, I guess. Really makes me angry because I had an amazing shot of a squirrel sitting between two of my bonsai trees. 

I will post photos of the tank as it stands now, with my new pro imgur account!


----------



## orchidman

that sucks! i wonder why they died!

did you have problems with the rocks getting moved when cleaning them?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> that sucks! i wonder why they died!
> 
> did you have problems with the rocks getting moved when cleaning them?


It does. I think they may have suffocated from the all the floating particles in the water, which makes me feel sad because I'm solely responsible. I needed to clean it badly, though. I was cleaning lightly on the weekends and I'd have an algae farm by Friday. I was getting really tired of it.

I did it lightly but effectively, so they didn't move more than a few millimeters. The electric toothbrush is really much easier. I've had an old one sitting around for a while but I'd never thought to use it until yesterday. I've only just now realized that I've never had a tank I can put two hands in at once (either because they're too small or they're inconveniently positioned).


----------



## orchidman

haha i have one i can.. i just dont. haha! it has a good so its awkward to do.

aww thats so sad  maybe there is something that can be tweaked with your setup thats causing the algae. 

i just cleaned my evolve with a normal toothbrush and i had some wiggling. maybe electric would make it easier

im doing some sick HD betta photos tonight


----------



## jkan0228

If I would have to take a guess I'd blame it against the toothbrush. Was it clean and whatnot? Toothpaste is hard to get out completely.


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> If I would have to take a guess I'd blame it against the toothbrush. Was it clean and whatnot? Toothpaste is hard to get out completely.


 thats a good thought..


----------



## orchidman

kiran, im a little but, you should checkout my journal for some betta photos. they came out awesome!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> If I would have to take a guess I'd blame it against the toothbrush. Was it clean and whatnot? Toothpaste is hard to get out completely.


:drool: You know... wow, I'm an idiot. I should have replaced the head, it didn't even occur to me... anything in toothpaste that could hurt shrimp? Fluoride? I'm still not fully convinced that this is the sole reason though. Questionable amounts of excel we're involved in the cleaning too... I guess I really went all out :confused1:



orchidman said:


> kiran, im a little but, you should checkout my journal for some betta photos. they came out awesome!!


Will do!


----------



## jkan0228

Excel, toothpaste(whatever chemicals are in there) and the excessive cleaning was what probably killed them.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> Excel, toothpaste(whatever chemicals are in there) and the excessive cleaning was what probably killed them.


Unfortunately likely. What is interesting, thoug, is that the less-sensitive species, the CPDs, suffered more than the shrimp. That was the reason why I thought that the particles suspended in the water were to blame, as fish have open gills in comparison to those of shrimp.


----------



## maxwellag

Do you use toothpaste with peroxide or baking soda in it? That could be the cause. There may have also been other chemicals that hurt them.


----------



## orchidman

i used an old toothbrush to clean my tank he other day. i rinsed it under the faucet for a sec and went to town. the fish is fine. does that mean toothpaste definitely isnt the reason? No, just some input on my experience... although bettas are indestructible... speaking of which, those photos are up now


----------



## Thedirtybubble

Now I'll be poor to buy an ADA. Very inspiring.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thedirtybubble said:


> Now I'll be poor to buy an ADA. Very inspiring.


All money used to fund this tank came from selling shrimp. That said, I don't have any other expenses really since I'm a teenager. But still, proof you can fund a hobby with a hobby!


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

My guess that you killed the algae that was on the rocks, causing an ammonia/nitrate spike. Did you test anything?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> My guess that you killed the algae that was on the rocks, causing an ammonia/nitrate spike. Did you test anything?


I don't even know where my test kit is... I suppose I could go and dig it out, but whatever happened, the water is clearing now and I can get some new fish.

Glass half full mentality, right? :icon_redf


----------



## jkan0228

How much algae did you actually scrub out? I feel like it shouldn't have been a spike unless your tank was seriously infested.... 

I'd wait a few more days for things to get back into place before adding any livestock or removing any plants and whatnot.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> How much algae did you actually scrub out? I feel like it shouldn't have been a spike unless your tank was seriously infested....
> 
> I'd wait a few more days for things to get back into place before adding any livestock or removing any plants and whatnot.


I had photos, but like I said, my camera copped out. It's almost back to normal now and shrimp are fine.


----------



## jkan0228

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I had photos, but like I said, my camera copped out. It's almost back to normal now and shrimp are fine.


The idea behind waiting a few days is similar to acclimation, if say you acclimated some amanos improperly (ex: drip acclimating only a few mins) then they won't die immediately, they suffered during the acclimation but will only die after a few days, atleast thats what happened to me


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Okay, it's all cleared up for the most part. 





































Should be okay for fish in a few days -- the question is whether I can acquire anything worthwhile locally (otherwise I will need to order online). I'm probably looking for Boraras brigittae (I know, I've been talking about it forever but never gotten them) or pygmy cories.


----------



## bostoneric

if you are good with photoshop try taking the first picture and giving the light a nice glossy black finish.

I bet you'll love it


----------



## SaltyNC

If you can't find the Bbs locally, I'm pretty sure I saw where Rachel is now out of stock, too. Wetspot has them, but I've never ordered from them, and as it turns out, they are a little higher than Rachel.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

bostoneric said:


> if you are good with photoshop try taking the first picture and giving the light a nice glossy black finish.
> 
> I bet you'll love it


I'm pretty good with PS. I decided to use this one instead because I could get a bigger picture of what it'd look like. 

Original: 









'Shopped Black:









I'm still not sold on it. It's kind of like blacked-out wheels on cars, it might look good on an M3 but it just wouldn't work (most of the time) with, say, a Mustang. See what I mean?


----------



## bostoneric

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I'm pretty good with PS. I decided to use this one instead because I could get a bigger picture of what it'd look like.
> 
> Original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Shopped Black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not sold on it. It's kind of like blacked-out wheels on cars, it might look good on an M3 but it just wouldn't work (most of the time) with, say, a Mustang. See what I mean?


totally understand!!! but yeah better to PS and not like then actually paint and not like.

I think it fits your desk really well, but its yours not mine 

good stuff.


----------



## KFryman

I love your tank! I have read like every page. Amazing to see a fellow teen do something this awesome!

For your acrylic pipes does he, I think its fishkid, still make and sell them?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

SaltyNC said:


> If you can't find the Bbs locally, I'm pretty sure I saw where Rachel is now out of stock, too. Wetspot has them, but I've never ordered from them, and as it turns out, they are a little higher than Rachel.


Interesting. May need to go with the cories in that case, which is fine. 



bostoneric said:


> totally understand!!! but yeah better to PS and not like then actually paint and not like.
> 
> I think it fits your desk really well, but its yours not mine
> 
> good stuff.


Very true! The desk is actually a deep brown wood (but parts of it are black). A darker silver might be cool but I'd rather keep it as is, especially in the case of future resale (should I feel the need to upgrade). 



KFryman said:


> I love your tank! I have read like every page. Amazing to see a fellow teen do something this awesome!
> 
> For your acrylic pipes does he, I think its fishkid, still make and sell them?


Thanks! There are so many journals I've read start to finish here that've really inspired me.

I'm not sure. I believe it's his senior year so college apps are eminent... I haven't heard from him in a while. But if he still does it, go for it!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So I was looking through the ADA 20th Anniversary and ADA Catalogue booklets, and thought to myself, "Hey, you know what's wrong with these books? I have to open them to see the amazing photos!" And in a slew of creativity I got to dissecting the books (I had two copies of each, so it's okay) and hanging up my favorite shots from them. I know that I should have hung the center ones higher but I couldn't possibly stand on my desk, desk so it will have to do. I plan to print out a few 4x6 photos of a single tank (a very long Amano nature aquarium scape) split up over several frames and use to fill in that space at the very top. Or maybe I'll print out some sort of "title"... anyway:




























Let me know how you guys like it!


----------



## freph

ADA wall art...love it. I really wish they had posters you could order about the tanks...


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Your room is way too neat. You should see mine. XD


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> ADA wall art...love it. I really wish they had posters you could order about the tanks...


Thanks! Me too... this was the best I could do. That first one just above the tank, that one's my favorite. Amano's personal tank.



ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Your room is way too neat. You should see mine. XD


Lol, it's awesome, I love my room. The posters really make the ceiling look taller. Although I've been informed they're already pretty tall at 11'. Still when you're sitting at the desk it looks _really_ tall


----------



## jkan0228

Damn, if only my room looked like that! Lol for real though that's pretty sweet Kiran.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> Damn, if only my room looked like that! Lol for real though that's pretty sweet Kiran.


Lol thanks Jeff! Maybe I can inspire some people to clean up their rooms like mine! (Psst: parents will love you for it! :icon_roll).


----------



## thebuddha

loving the black light fixture!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

thebuddha said:


> loving the black light fixture!


Ummm, I never actually painted it black -- are you referring to the photoshopped photo with the black fixture up on this page? :icon_redf


----------



## orchidman

that looks awesome kiran!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> that looks awesome kiran!


Thanks! Me too, hehe


----------



## Centromochlus

freph said:


> ADA wall art...love it. I really wish they had posters you could order about the tanks...


They do have posters. I was able to snatch 3 from my LFS. They're currently being custom-framed, since they're apparently an odd dimension that doesn't fit any pre-made frame that i was able to find locally...

Here are two examples of posters that are distributed by ADA. I have both of them. 


















I also have a vertical poster but i can't seem to find any pictures of it on the internet... i'm not exactly sure how many types ADA produces, but if there are other versions, i'd sure like to get my hands on them!

Nonetheless, your ADA wall is awesome Kiran! I hadn't thought about taking one of those books apart... now you're giving me ideas...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

AzFishKid said:


> They do have posters. I was able to snatch 3 from my LFS. They're currently being custom-framed, since they're apparently an odd dimension that doesn't fit any pre-made frame that i was able to find locally...
> 
> Here are two examples of posters that are distributed by ADA. I have both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a vertical poster but i can't seem to find any pictures of it on the internet... i'm not exactly sure how many types ADA produces, but if there are other versions, i'd sure like to get my hands on them!
> 
> Nonetheless, your ADA wall is awesome Kiran! I hadn't thought about taking one of those books apart... now you're giving me ideas...


Whoa, I need one (read _all of them_)! I have _plenty_ of empty, lonely wall space on the other side of my room! :biggrin:

Yes, it worked quite nicely! Because of the way the books are bound some of the pages needed to be ripped neatly down the center and carefully taped together from the back. I did it so meticulously you wouldn't be able to notice it even if I told you, most likely.


----------



## _FC

Fell in love with this thread! Great set ups!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

_FC said:


> Fell in love with this thread! Great set ups!


Thanks! I really love to hear this kind of stuff since that's exactly how I started to -- and still do -- learn in this hobby!

Update is coming within the next few minutes, just got finished editing and uploading photos. I think you guys will like this!


----------



## AVN

Wow... so beautiful. You've inspired me to start nano-scaping.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

The tank has essentially grown unchecked for about two weeks or so now. One thing I've noticed for certain is that I haven't been getting that green dust algae on the glass and rocks (for the most part) that had plagued the tank for a few weeks -- a reminder to keep pushing through even when it doesn't seem like it will pay off, because _it will_. I'm accrediting this to the addition of these stem plants sucking up any excess ferts, which, as you can see, had grown to the top of the tank. 









Notice the R. colorata's growth.









I trimmed the HC for the first time since replanting completely on the first of August. It's behaving much better this time (this photo was before any trimming).









Colorata before trimming from above the surface.









Trimmed HC floating to the top. I recycle all this stuff in my emmersed setup.









Removed erio flowers. I decided to leave one this time. I want to see what it looks like, and this specimen is certainly strong enough to produce a full flower with minimal effects.









Trimmed tank, pre-WC and glass cleaning.









Water change!

*Finished maintenance:*


























And the face behind Geniusdudekiran, in case you've never seen me before. Sorry for the overexposed tank portion, I was messing around with Live View.

What do you guys think? It's certainly approaching what I want it to become, even if it's in a different direction than what I dreamed up months ago when I first started. The stem density certainly adds to the newfound stability of the tank, as well!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

AVN said:


> Wow... so beautiful. You've inspired me to start nano-scaping.


Thanks! Nano tanks are all I've done, and what drew me to the hobby in the first place -- the ability to emulate a vast, natural aquascape in just a few gallons of water. Every inch counts, which adds to the challenge.


----------



## jkan0228

Looking good! Although I do miss the red. The Erio is getting quite nice IMO.


----------



## thebuddha

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Ummm, I never actually painted it black -- are you referring to the photoshopped photo with the black fixture up on this page? :icon_redf


yes exactly, it looks awesome


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> Looking good! Although I do miss the red. The Erio is getting quite nice IMO.


Thanks Jeff! Trying to get this colorata to turn red (and it turns RED) but I need to add more iron.

The erio is one of my favorite elements of the scape. My only wish is that I had moved it up and to the left a bit, but this is impossible now that its root system spreads through most of the tank...



thebuddha said:


> yes exactly, it looks awesome


I really like it how it is. I can't bring myself to paint it, it matches so well as it is!


----------



## @[email protected]

your tank is progressing very nicely. 
wish i knew you were trimming colorata, i just bought some off another member.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> your tank is progressing very nicely.
> wish i knew you were trimming colorata, i just bought some off another member.


Thank you Marko! You should've asked, I'd've most definitely given it to you :redface:

Any update on those emmersed plants?


----------



## @[email protected]

going home next weekend. will send you half of what ive got from each sp (with exceptions on plants i only have one of). for some plants, itll just be a small portion for you to farm, but for others you should get a nice sized portion that should be enough for a few wk right off the bat.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> going home next weekend. will send you half of what ive got from each sp (with exceptions on plants i only have one of). for some plants, itll just be a small portion for you to farm, but for others you should get a nice sized portion that should be enough for a few wk right off the bat.


Excellent. Can't wait!

Here's a better frontal shot since I failed to get one earlier:


----------



## @[email protected]

hope that flower spike makes it to the surface. maybe youd want to lower your water level and inch or two?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> hope that flower spike makes it to the surface. maybe youd want to lower your water level and inch or two?


Me too; at this rate, it will be up there by Tue-Wed. Really cool, I've just never let it grow out before.


----------



## KFryman

Interested in seeing what the flower looks like.

I miss the red too!


----------



## 150EH

It's looking good, it looks like your water change bucket (glass bowl) would make a nice nano aquarium too.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

KFryman said:


> Interested in seeing what the flower looks like.
> 
> I miss the red too!


Me too, hopefully it will bloom this week like I said. Working on getting the red back with more Fe and this R. colorata 



150EH said:


> It's looking good, it looks like your water change bucket (glass bowl) would make a nice nano aquarium too.


Thanks! Haha, I've been using that for almost two years now and it does a good job. It's about 1 gallon so it's a good way to determine approximately how much water I'm taking out.


----------



## @[email protected]

higher light and higher CO2 will also help bring out the red more. you might want to lower the light closer to the tank and up your CO2 (if your shrimp can handle it).


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> higher light and higher CO2 will also help bring out the red more. you might want to lower the light closer to the tank and up your CO2 (if your shrimp can handle it).


Awesome. I'm noticing some red in the most recently propagated stems. If I can pull it off correctly, it might look like a soft reddish-orange sunset in the distance behind the mountainous scape.

I'll up the CO2. Lowering the light is tricky because I can't get my hands in (which, I mean, I don't need to do often, but can be tricky when it comes water change time) and I always seem to get some nasty algae when I do so...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Some nice PFRs were posing for me. Also a new batch of babies hatched a few days ago, I neglected to mention that in the last update.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Yeah, my R. colorata is coming in green too. Which is weird, because I have tons of light, CO2, and iron. >.>


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Yeah, my R. colorata is coming in green too. Which is weird, because I have tons of light, CO2, and iron. >.>


Hmmm, weird. Mine is beginning to turn reddish orange and I haven't added any extra Fe or anything yet. I upped CO2 a tad.


----------



## 150EH

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Some nice PFRs were posing for me. Also a new batch of babies hatched a few days ago, I neglected to mention that in the last update.


It looks like their getting ready to fight, nice photo work! I like the algae on the rocks too, it makes the tank look more natural.

My R. colorata stays fairly green and only get color near the light or when stressed but it is in Flourite mixed with inert river stone so it's not the ideal substrate.


----------



## somewhatshocked

So relieved you haven't scraped the algae off those rocks.

It really makes the tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

150EH said:


> It looks like their getting ready to fight, nice photo work! I like the algae on the rocks too, it makes the tank look more natural.
> 
> My R. colorata stays fairly green and only get color near the light or when stressed but it is in Flourite mixed with inert river stone so it's not the ideal substrate.


Thanks for the critique! Taken with my D7000 using a macro extension ring at ISO 800. Surprised at how well this rig performs at such a high ISO!

Interesting. I'll post shots of the red stems of it tonight if I can find a few minutes.



somewhatshocked said:


> So relieved you haven't scraped the algae off those rocks.
> 
> It really makes the tank.


Thanks Jake! I like the light green stuff, the dark green dust not so much. It's harder to get off, unfortunately.


----------



## antbug

Did you ever get my PM on the WK idea?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

antbug said:


> Did you ever get my PM on the WK idea?


I did! I'm not typically this backed up with PMs... I replied to ya


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I'm continuing to be impressed by this Rotala colorata. It's growing thick, fast, and increasingly red. I did the usual Friday evening water change and glass cleaning and took shots both right after the water change and then later in the evening. Suggestions are welcomed, in fact, begged of you 





































I want to really hear your critiques and suggestions so I can determine all of my possible choices from here. I have a nice idea for how I want to trim this colorata and I will post a rendering of it soon. Enjoy!


----------



## @[email protected]

is the green behind/around the stems on the glass a reflection, or algae? 

otherwise the tank looks good. 
you could try upping the micros (especially Fe) if you want even more red. could help, but IME increase light and CO2 (or even just increased CO2) does more.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> is the green behind/around the stems on the glass a reflection, or algae?
> 
> otherwise the tank looks good.
> you could try upping the micros (especially Fe) if you want even more red. could help, but IME increase light and CO2 (or even just increased CO2) does more.


I need to do a close up of my background. It's not algae -- the paper I used as a background is the silver/metallic grey cover of the catalogue that comes with all ADA purchases. It's really great as a background because it changes color slightly depending on the angle and lighting and also lightly reflects any colors in front of it -- in this case the green stems. As they turn red it'll really reflect well. It's more subtle in reality in comparison to these photos.

Yep, I took your advice last update and upped CO2. Upped Fe some too. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Couesfanatic

My suggestions: 

1.Clean your lily pipes.
2. Take a closer up FTS.

Tank looks like its filling in nice, its hard to see in those pics. I'm liking where its heading. Shrimp look killer also.

And where did you get that awesome desk?


----------



## orchidman

Couesfanatic said:


> My suggestions:
> 
> 1.Clean your lily pipes.
> 2. Take a closer up FTS.
> 
> Tank looks like its filling in nice, its hard to see in those pics. I'm liking where its heading. Shrimp look killer also.
> 
> And where did you get that awesome desk?


roud: please!!! we cant appreciate the scape if you dont take a closer full tank shot


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Couesfanatic said:


> My suggestions:
> 
> 1.Clean your lily pipes.
> 2. Take a closer up FTS.
> 
> Tank looks like its filling in nice, its hard to see in those pics. I'm liking where its heading. Shrimp look killer also.
> 
> And where did you get that awesome desk?


Okay, okay, I know they need to be cleaned. It's just such a pain to disconnect them and clean them out, you know? I should get some quick disconnects.

I will most definitely take a head-on FTS for you guys, I hadn't realized that I did not do so. I was a little groggy last night after a long week :icon_redf

Thanks! I believe that the desk is from Costo. If not, it's from Sam's Club roud:



orchidman said:


> roud: please!!! we cant appreciate the scape if you dont take a closer full tank shot


Okay, I will do so when the lights come on.


----------



## somewhatshocked

It's time for you to invest in a MagFox tube cleaner, Kiran. Or make something similar of your own that's custom for your pipes.

Maybe a piece of velcro wrapped around a magnet that's been sealed in hot glue or plastic? Or felt? Could make cleaning those pipes a quick and painless process.


----------



## @[email protected]

somewhatshocked said:


> It's time for you to invest in a MagFox tube cleaner, Kiran. Or make something similar of your own that's custom for your pipes.
> 
> Maybe a piece of velcro wrapped around a magnet that's been sealed in hot glue or plastic? Or felt? Could make cleaning those pipes a quick and painless process.


+1
i bought myself a mag fox, and it makes the job much easier.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I've been considering this for some time. I just wish it could stay in the pipe all the time instead of just during cleaning. I think I'll make my own just for this size.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

You can always buy a cheap trumpet or test tube cleaner. Pretty much the same thing, only not overpriced.


----------



## somewhatshocked

A brush isn't the same thing as a MagFox cleaner. They do both clean, however.

Got my MagFox for $5ish. 

Kiran: Whatever you make should be pretty easy to insert into the pipe when cleaning is needed. I leave my regular MagFox cleaners in my tanks all the time. But the pipe/hose cleaners only get inserted into pipes when needed. Still saves a ton of time and now I only have to do major cleaning sessions where I remove everything maybe twice a year.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So now that I've made and eaten this and the lights are on, I'll get some more direct shots of the tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Okay, here's a frontal FTS.


----------



## Couesfanatic

Looks good, I know what you mean about cleaning the pipes. Thats why I am using black pipes. They don't look as nice as clear though.

With the right brush it shouldn't be bad. Lift the whole filter and pipes out of the tank and move em to the sink. 

With my 2211 being below the desk I have to disconnect the whole setup to clean the filter. Its a pain.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Tank is looking great. I'm trimming the colorata to the levels I want, and it's working well. In another week it'll be fantastic based off the growth patterns I've been noticing. 

I'm tiring of the same camera angles...




























The erio never flowered, which is weird. The blyxa is doing great, and I found a few stems of Didiplis diandra randomly in the tank today. Weird.


----------



## andrewss

very nice :smile:


----------



## @[email protected]

hey i see some orange on a few of the stems of the r. colorata
keep up the light/co2 and micros and its should spread onto the leaves and youll have nice colorful growth tips.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

andrewss said:


> very nice :smile:


Thank you!



@[email protected] said:


> hey i see some orange on a few of the stems of the r. colorata
> keep up the light/co2 and micros and its should spread onto the leaves and youll have nice colorful growth tips.


Yep, I need to up Fe still. Since I use RM OneStep, I'll need to up all fertilization or switch completely over to some different fertilization regime. Once the red fills in, it'll be really nice.

I have up on getting the erio to flower, it just stopped growing for about four days so I plucked it. The tank looks much more composed now... I trimmed bad that blyxa bush a tad too. Such a neat plant.

I got the plants, by the way. They look great. I still need to get your Wabi Kusa balls out, crazy week.


----------



## @[email protected]

You can dose additional Fe separately. Just buy some flourish Fe or other iron suppliment and dose it in addition. Just maybe dose it at a different time of the day.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Or dry dose Iron chelate. Do you find that R. colorata grows in green, while the rest gets redder?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> You can dose additional Fe separately. Just buy some flourish Fe or other iron suppliment and dose it in addition. Just maybe dose it at a different time of the day.


Yep, I knew that SeaChem made some sort of Fe supplement, I just didn't know the name. I'll get some as soon as I can, hopefully tomorrow (hopefully PetSmart has it, otherwise I won't be able to get it until a little later...).

The colorata has added great balance to the tank, though, chemically. No more of that algae all the time. Stems are the best fert hogs! 



ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Or dry dose Iron chelate. Do you find that R. colorata grows in green, while the rest gets redder?


I'll look into that too, thanks. I notice precisely the opposite: the older growth stays green while the new growth comes in redder.


----------



## ad3hybrid

Whenever I want to make my plants redder I always blast them with more light. And more Fe, of course. 

I really got inspired by this tank. Made me think, is it possible to create dutch style layout with lots of colors, different leave types in a small tank. hmmm... maybe I should try with my Mini M.


----------



## @[email protected]

ad3hybrid said:


> Whenever I want to make my plants redder I always blast them with more light. And more Fe, of course.
> 
> I really got inspired by this tank. Made me think, is it possible to create dutch style layout with lots of colors, different leave types in a small tank. hmmm... maybe I should try with my Mini M.


a good place to start would be with rotala mini type II for pink, and rotala mini type I for dark green. light green is easy.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

ad3hybrid said:


> I really got inspired by this tank. Made me think, is it possible to create dutch style layout with lots of colors, different leave types in a small tank. hmmm... maybe I should try with my Mini M.


Thanks! This tank is obviously not a Dutch style scape, but nano-Dutches are highly underrated. My first real, composed aquascape (well, my second, I suppose) was my Fluval Spec, which was a Dutch scape. Even in such a small space (approx. 6"x6"x10" IIRC), I was able to produce a dense and thick aquascape. I had to tear it down eventually due to algae issues and a few other things I did really wrong, but the experience I gained from that tank taught me how to produce a succesful (and relatively stable) aquascape in some two gallons of water.

Saturday night, I'm bored, tank is looking great after a little trim, the recipe for photos. I never do long exposure shots but thought I should try it. I'll let you guys be the judge.









Room lights on.









Room lights off.

























Frontal shots.

















Different perspectives.

















Absolutely lovin' my Blyxa! I knew that once it grew out, it'd look great! Another example of patience paying off in this hobby.


----------



## jkan0228

Psssstt, clean your pipes, wipe down your glass with a credit card


----------



## Green_Flash

This is a great journal to read, I love the documentation! 

Beautiful to see it progress, I have to say.

I was reading you were looking into building your own stainless steel maintenance stand, did you ever find one or fabricate one?
I was looking for something similar and came across the Gush Aqua Tool Holder. I think the price in usd was $20. 
http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/...78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/t/o/tools_3.jpg
http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/...25d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/_/g_f_tool_holder.jpg


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> Psssstt, clean your pipes, wipe down your glass with a credit card


I need to start work on a little something to make cleaning lily pipes easier. You can test it out for me when it's ready 

The glass is clean though, what are you talking about? :icon_eek:



Green_Flash said:


> This is a great journal to read, I love the documentation!
> 
> Beautiful to see it progress, I have to say.
> 
> I was reading you were looking into building your own stainless steel maintenance stand, did you ever find one or fabricate one?
> I was looking for something similar and came across the Gush Aqua Tool Holder. I think the price in usd was $20.
> http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/...78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/t/o/tools_3.jpg
> http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/...25d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/_/g_f_tool_holder.jpg


Thanks! I've enjoyed every second of working with and owning this tank, from scaping it to planting to maintenance to plainly watching it progress. Every tank I start I progress farther into the hobby, but this one has brought me ahead more than any of my previous tanks. 

I was looking into it, but frankly, I forgot about it. For that price I might go ahead and buy that one (though this is not usually my personality :icon_lol. I should look into building a different one (read "better one" :hihi...

Update today or tomorrow. Tank is looking nice. HC really needs a trim.


----------



## orchidman

That's a weaken Kiran. I want one of those Gush tool holders too. In a recent thread someone who get gush stuff ( I can't remember the name) said it would be about $50 or something. 

I just got some lily pipes from Martin, they are just like yours.


----------



## CryptKeeper54

Great work. Seems like a cool "office" setup you got going there. I wish I had an extra room for an office/tank room. I would post posters like you did as well. It looks so relaxing to me.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> That's a weaken Kiran. I want one of those Gush tool holders too. In a recent thread someone who get gush stuff ( I can't remember the name) said it would be about $50 or something.
> 
> I just got some lily pipes from Martin, they are just like yours.


Was it Clay? I'll ask him. In the meantime I will research constructing some of my own.



CryptKeeper54 said:


> Great work. Seems like a cool "office" setup you got going there. I wish I had an extra room for an office/tank room. I would post posters like you did as well. It looks so relaxing to me.


Thanks! Since the room is the headquarters of wkguy.com I guess it qualifies as my office! Lol.

You don't need an extra room for a nano, though. This "office" doubles as my bedroom (or the other way around, I guess) :hihi: If you ever order things from AFA or ADG, you get a couple books/catalogues. I just put those under the knife to make the posters.


----------



## orchidman

i dont remember, lol. just search for it or something because i think it was yesterday i saw it


----------



## @[email protected]

you can clean the pipes buy droping them in a bucket with bleach solution for half an hour or so. should eat off any scum, same way it cleans the diffuser.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Update! Sorry I didn't update this earlier, I had people over yesterday. 



















The tank is continuing to look great and is looking better and better every day. I got a chance to do a major trim on the HC yesterday afternoon (sorry, I was in a rush so no before and after shots -- I was just getting it to look good before people come over :icon_lol. 




























The HC has grown in really thick and relatively low. The blyxa will likely need to be thinned out in the next 2-3 weeks. The R. colorata has been growing in nice and thick and yesterday I leveled it out even with the left side of the tank. You can see where I'm trying to take this visually -- just like this, but with the stems a little taller.


----------



## orchidman

looks good! i wouldnt have trimmed the colorata that straight though.


----------



## Da Plant Man

I'm loving the tank. I think its fine to trim it straight for now while its still growing in so you get a nice even bushy effect, but next time, definitely trim it in a rounded manner. 

How many shrimp you think are in there now? That HC looks so healthy! 

On another note - Is that white car autographed?


----------



## frrok

clean those pipes!! 

haha... looks great. i love the mountain plain look.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

orchidman said:


> looks good! i wouldnt have trimmed the colorata that straight though.


Thanks! I'm at least keeping it cut this way until I achieve the height and density which I'm going for.



Da Plant Man said:


> I'm loving the tank. I think its fine to trim it straight for now while its still growing in so you get a nice even bushy effect, but next time, definitely trim it in a rounded manner.
> 
> How many shrimp you think are in there now? That HC looks so healthy!
> 
> On another note - Is that white car autographed?


Thanks Caton! Yeah, like I said above, I'm going to continue chopping it even until I can get the density and height I'm trying to go for here. I let it grow for a week, and then whack it down some, and then repeat. I've done this some 3-4 times now with good results. Now I still need to dose extra iron. There's just not enough time in the day to get everything done, is there?!

By my estimations, there are probably somewhere between 30-50 shrimp in the tank at the moment, most small.

Yes, it is signed by Robert Himler, 21 year old web mogul: http://www.roberthimler.com/. I had him sign it a few months ago for me! :biggrin:



frrok said:


> clean those pipes!!
> 
> haha... looks great. i love the mountain plain look.


Yeah, yeah, I know. Like I said, there's just not enough time in the day! I'll get around to it soon.

Thanks for the compliments, though! Haha!


----------



## freph

Glad to see the HC is doing well. Good deal.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Glad to see the HC is doing well. Good deal.


Thanks man! It really is -- this reminds me, I ought to take an overhead shot with still water to detail the growth of the HC.


----------



## toastedtoast

That blyxa looks really nice. It's a great plant that seems so much easier to manage then the more traditional grass-like varieties.


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks man! It really is -- this reminds me, I ought to take an overhead shot with still water to detail the growth of the HC.


Do a water change and do it while the tank is drained down.  Reminds me, time for another daily water change for the mini soon.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

toastedtoast said:


> That blyxa looks really nice. It's a great plant that seems so much easier to manage then the more traditional grass-like varieties.


Thanks. It really is, though I would say that it is easier to manage in a slightly larger tank. Regardless, it's still one of the brightest green and most unique plants with which I have had any experience. Grows incredibly quickly, too.



freph said:


> Do a water change and do it while the tank is drained down.  Reminds me, time for another daily water change for the mini soon.


Right, good idea! I gotta go check out your Mini M's journal, I haven't been keeping up with it as much as I would like!


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Right, good idea! I gotta go check out your Mini M's journal, I haven't been keeping up with it as much as I would like!


I assure you, I haven't been updating it as much as I should be. I've been busy lately and it keeps slipping my mind.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> I assure you, I haven't been updating it as much as I should be. I've been busy lately and it keeps slipping my mind.


Just noticed that. I have the opposite problem, usually :hihi:


----------



## beedee

Love seeing updates on this tank. It always looks so fresh and lush, good stuff!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

beedee said:


> Love seeing updates on this tank. It always looks so fresh and lush, good stuff!


Thanks! This tank is such a great escape. Speaking of which, I'm on a study break:










Oh, the joys of being a high school student.


----------



## @[email protected]

just wait til youre a college student being butchered by organic chemistry. the class average on the last exam was a 34%, but they ignore everyone under 20% in the curve so essentially a third of the class was too terrible to even be given an F.


----------



## 150EH

I was just checking to see if you had Blyxa and it turns out you have two (pita) plants with tiny roots, I have just planted HC in my 10 gallon and I have never seen a plant with such a small root system, but I'm still not sure Blyxa would survive a low tech environment.

Your tank is looking good and congratulations of the shrimp fry, I love to watch them and the tiny size of the fry is always amazing, they are the ultimate in miniature livestock.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> just wait til youre a college student being butchered by organic chemistry. the class average on the last exam was a 34%, but they ignore everyone under 20% in the curve so essentially a third of the class was too terrible to even be given an F.


Ha! Hell if I ever take organic chem, lol. Will do everything possible to avoid it. Honors chem is already killing me. Ugh...



150EH said:


> I was just checking to see if you had Blyxa and it turns out you have two (pita) plants with tiny roots, I have just planted HC in my 10 gallon and I have never seen a plant with such a small root system, but I'm still not sure Blyxa would survive a low tech environment.
> 
> Your tank is looking good and congratulations of the shrimp fry, I love to watch them and the tiny size of the fry is always amazing, they are the ultimate in miniature livestock.


Wait, what? There are at least 5 plants of blyxa in here at the moment.

Thanks. Yeah, I love seeing new babies, too! Although it's not exciting after some 20+ batches of fry, it's still cool!

I kept some blyxa in my Ebi when I had only one light on it with no CO2. It did alright.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So, I finally got around to cleaning the filter. I didn't realize how poor the flow had been in this tank. Night and day!

I will be out of town for the weekend through early next week for a class trip, so my mom will be in charge of caring for the tank. Will do a water change before I leave. I don't dose ferts on the weekend, so I can't think of anything that could go wrong.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Here's an update. I know that I keep saying this, but the tank is getting better and better every single day. In a month, the colorata will be just how I want it to be, and the Blyxa will be perfect. 

The only negative thing that I have to report is that the Eriocaulon cinereum 'mini' isn't doing so hot; not exactly sure why, but it may have something to do with me having allowed it to [almost] flower for about 2 weeks :icon_lol:

















General tank/surrounding area shots.









Blyxa japonica.









R. colorata (and a little view of the E. cinereum 'mini').


























Tank shots.


----------



## freph

Looking good! Gah, huge pictures are huge...wonder why the website isn't resizing them.


----------



## somewhatshocked

This has been melting my brain, too!



freph said:


> Looking good! Gah, huge pictures are huge...wonder why the website isn't resizing them.


Tank is looking slick, Kiran. Nice job.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Looking good! Gah, huge pictures are huge...wonder why the website isn't resizing them.


Thanks! I've been noticing this, too. It's really bothering me. But if I resize them to small sized shots and the site resumes to how it usually is, they'll be poor quality.



somewhatshocked said:


> This has been melting my brain, too!
> 
> Tank is looking slick, Kiran. Nice job.


Thanks Jake! I can't wait until the colorata grows up a little more so I can shape it better and the blyxa gets a tad thicker. 

I hope that they fix the photo issue soon!


----------



## rainbuilder

This tank looks really awesome. I wish my desk looked as good as that.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

I'm resisting the urge to creep about all the random items on your desk. XP Like good luck on you chem test on the 18th. I've said this before, but you're way too neat/organized. XD

Also, AB or BC calc?


----------



## orchidman

freph said:


> Looking good! Gah, huge pictures are huge...wonder why the website isn't resizing them.


yeah its really getting to me too!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

rainbuilder said:


> This tank looks really awesome. I wish my desk looked as good as that.


Thank you! It's all about achieving stability within the 2.9 gallons I have here. Once you know that no small changes will throw the tank off, you can really start having fun. This stability is brought to the table by the stem plants that I have in here, R. colorata and B. japonica. They look great and work even better.



ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I'm resisting the urge to creep about all the random items on your desk. XP Like good luck on you chem test on the 18th. I've said this before, but you're way too neat/organized. XD
> 
> Also, AB or BC calc?


Haha, I know, I know. I do that with others' tanks too. But, I mean, if you were really _that_ observant, you would notice that I had not changed my calendar to November at the time of these photos, the chem test was a couple weeks ago :biggrin: lol

I'm in AB Calc right now and loving it. roud:



orchidman said:


> yeah its really getting to me too!


I'm glad to see it's a sitewide issue.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I can't believe that I haven't updated this journal in so long. I've been so busy! 

There is an upside to being busy all the time -- when you have a lot of free time you tend to stare at your tank for long periods of time, and as a result, notice every detail. However, when you only have time to dose the tank in the morning, leave for school, and then look up at it every few minutes in the evening, you don't really have _time_ to notice such details. 

Thus, I begin every week feeling great about the tank, and end it by looking at it with my scrutinizing aquascaping eyes and say, "these stems have grown some three inches, this HC has gotten thicker, etc." and then hack away at it (if you're wondering why I'm talking about the week ending on a Tuesday, I'm off on Thanksgiving break as of today). So this is exactly what I did today, and I'm really enjoying the results. Trimmed the HC down (bigtime!), pruned the blyxa, hacked down the rotala and straightened it out some.

I don't have my DSLR at the moment but should Friday, so I'm afraid that an iPhone photo will need to suffice. However, rest assured that there will be plenty of professional shots on the D7000 soon!










I'm finally achieving the look I've been going for. Let me know how you guys feel about it!


----------



## bluestems

Looking good! I can't wait until my HC fills in like yours! How long has your tank been up?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

bluestems said:


> Looking good! I can't wait until my HC fills in like yours! How long has your tank been up?


Thanks! The tank has been up for about eight months, but I completely replanted the HC back in early August (it was actually the 1st of August if I recall correctly). It didn't take long to fill back in at all.


----------



## freph

HC is looking gooooooood. I'll post mine from the 20g and Mini in another week or so just to bug you with growth rate :fish:

Any plans to let it grow down the topmost rock and give it a weeping effect?


----------



## bluestems

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks! The tank has been up for about eight months, but I completely replanted the HC back in early August (it was actually the 1st of August if I recall correctly). It didn't take long to fill back in at all.


Ok thanks for the info. I'm on my iPhone so it's harder to go back to find it in your journal. I think finding the right balance of lighting and ferts is the most challenging part of a nano setup. Looks like you've found a good balance 

Do you have any fish? I see the cherries!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> HC is looking gooooooood. I'll post mine from the 20g and Mini in another week or so just to bug you with growth rate :fish:
> 
> Any plans to let it grow down the topmost rock and give it a weeping effect?


Thanks man! Sure, I want to see it! Lol

Not really, as the rocks are already blending in -- I want the HC to sort of frame the rocks rather than partially cover them, if that makes sense.



bluestems said:


> Ok thanks for the info. I'm on my iPhone so it's harder to go back to find it in your journal. I think finding the right balance of lighting and ferts is the most challenging part of a nano setup. Looks like you've found a good balance
> 
> Do you have any fish? I see the cherries!


No problem. You're most definitely correct here. A key aspect to this issue is plant density and choice of plants. I was having algae issues before I added the blyxa and rotala to the tank -- these plants are much better at utilizing excess ferts than just HC and Eriocaulon species on their own. Since the addition of these plants, algae has curbed to essentially nothing.

No, I need to get some, I know! Yeah, the PFR are really nice but I'm getting ready to sell some and get some fish too.


----------



## @[email protected]

looking really good bro.
love the way the HC looks all filled in and thick.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

How are the older leaves of your HC? I've noticed mine get green and darker, but I'm not running CO2 or excel anymore.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> looking really good bro.
> love the way the HC looks all filled in and thick.


Thanks Marko! Yeah, it's really nice and lush. DSLR pics soon.



ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> How are the older leaves of your HC? I've noticed mine get green and darker, but I'm not running CO2 or excel anymore.


They're essentially the same coloration. They're smaller, as though they've shrunken almost, but basically the same. Comes in handy when you mow the carpet down. Nice and thick.


----------



## bluestems

Geniusdudekiran said:


> No problem. You're most definitely correct here. A key aspect to this issue is plant density and choice of plants. I was having algae issues before I added the blyxa and rotala to the tank -- these plants are much better at utilizing excess ferts than just HC and Eriocaulon species on their own. Since the addition of these plants, algae has curbed to essentially nothing.
> 
> No, I need to get some, I know! Yeah, the PFR are really nice but I'm getting ready to sell some and get some fish too.


I forgot patience... patience is definitely another requirement!! I so want my lush hc, like yesterday! :redface: I like the blyxa and rotala in your tank. It gives a nice variety of textures.

What is your dosing regime and photoperiod, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Looking great!

But dangit, buy a MagFox pipe cleaner.

And add about 10 billion more shrimp.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> I'm finally achieving the look I've been going for. Let me know how you guys feel about it!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Here's a DSLR shot. 










I know it's a terrible photo, but I don't have access to my full array of software at this second because my PC is acting up . At least you can make out the general shape of the planting now, which is almost exactly how I want it!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

bluestems said:


> I forgot patience... patience is definitely another requirement!! I so want my lush hc, like yesterday! :redface: I like the blyxa and rotala in your tank. It gives a nice variety of textures.
> 
> What is your dosing regime and photoperiod, if you don't mind me asking?


Yes, it absolutely is! Thanks, me too. My photoperiod is somewhere around 6:45 AM-8:00 AM (so it's on when I get up and leave for school in the morning on weekdays) and then 12:00 PM-10:00 PM for the afternoon and evening.



somewhatshocked said:


> Looking great!
> 
> But dangit, buy a MagFox pipe cleaner.
> 
> And add about 10 billion more shrimp.


Thanks Jake! I know, I know... I will...... Lol. And there are probably about that many by this point now -- or something close! Macros soon.


----------



## @[email protected]

why split up the photoperiod? 
i never even considered doing that, is there a reason, or just so its on at times when you are there.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> why split up the photoperiod?
> i never even considered doing that, is there a reason, or just so its on at times when you are there.


Well, I used to have it on constantly through both those periods and in between, but that didn't last long because I had to shorten it due to algae issues. Splitting it allows for me to see it when I wake up and when I'm working at my desk in the afternoon and evening. So basically, it's only on when I'm here. Except for weekends, during which I must deal with looking at a dark tank for a few hours every once in a while!


----------



## plantednano

What timer are you using to have a split interval light cycle?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

plantednano said:


> What timer are you using to have a split interval light cycle?


I'm using a timer from IKEA that's a little different from most other conventional timers, but almost all timers can handle a split interval -- just get a replacement pair of the little pegs/pins (usually red/green or red/black) and use four of them total on the timer.


----------



## antbug

That last FTS looks great! The hill, rocks and HC have come together nicely. The Blyxa on the left flows really nice as well, but the stems in the back are taking away the hill look IMO. Maybe it's the way they are cut or maybe it's just the stems. Some downoi crowns would look better IMO. Either way, nicely done!

How are your trees doing? My trident just started to change colors and is loosing a few leaves.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

antbug said:


> That last FTS looks great! The hill, rocks and HC have come together nicely. The Blyxa on the left flows really nice as well, but the stems in the back are taking away the hill look IMO. Maybe it's the way they are cut or maybe it's just the stems. Some downoi crowns would look better IMO. Either way, nicely done!
> 
> How are your trees doing? My trident just started to change colors and is loosing a few leaves.


Thanks! I need to take a better shot. Got a light load of homework tonight, I'll straighten it up and take a close up.

I see what you're saying. As it gets thicker, I'm not going to trim it as sharply, but for the time being it's an easy way to manage the thicket and looks decent. The stems are also very biologically functional in this scape -- algae issues curbed soon after their addition, as they're much more efficient at sucking up excess nutrients, etc. There actually is one crown of downoi in the tank at the moment, though it's growing very weirdly. Will post a pic of it tonight.

Geez, it must be really warm over there. Both the tridents have lost their leaves here, and the elm is losing them quickly (though I don't believe that it is going to lose all of them). Temps have dipped into the mid-thirties here so far. I like the cold though!


----------



## @[email protected]

i would allow them to grow taller, and in more of a dome shape.
to be in proportion to the shape of the hardscape (so they need to be taller than the blyxa).


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Closeups as promised. Looks like I forgot to get one of the downoi; next time!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> i would allow them to grow taller, and in more of a dome shape.
> to be in proportion to the shape of the hardscape (so they need to be taller than the blyxa).


I agree, I think I do want it eventually to move with the contour of the rocks. I still need to get the iron supplement (shoot, I was just at a great place in Charlotte on Saturday!). Ugh.

Be lazy, be crazy, right? :icon_lol:


----------



## freph

Ahhh, healthy HC. What a sight for sore eyes.  Must be a relief that you've finally won that battle. Also, do I spy some old bits of UG growing up between the HC and the front glass?


----------



## @[email protected]

when you get iron, see if you can get it as Fe++ (ferrous iron) vs. Fe+++ (ferric iron). plants can only absorb iron as Fe++; they have a mechanism to convert Fe+++ to Fe++, but the more they have in the already available state the better. unfortunately our tanks are acidic and so iron, while more soluble, is more likely to be in the ferric state than ferrous state. but since you would be dosing several doses a week, there should be ample burst of nicely available Fe++ complexes in the water.


----------



## Green_Flash

freph said:


> Ahhh, healthy HC. What a sight for sore eyes.  Must be a relief that you've finally won that battle. Also, do I spy some old bits of UG growing up between the HC and the front glass?


Ditto. Nothing like a good carpet. :smile:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

End-of-weekend update. The tank had not had a water change in at least two weeks (may have been three...), but with the current bioload it's not exactly an issue. Essentially, the only purpose of water changes in this tank is to remove any excess nutrients, as opposed to remove nitrogenous compounds (which would be the purpose in most tanks). Okay, fewer words, more pictures:









Tank before maintenance (*shivers*).









Before maintenance, closer up.









Water change action shot!









The sky is falling!









Water change, minor algae scrubbing, and glass scraping completed (still pre-trim).









All trimmed up. 

And a few more for your viewing pleasure: 


















I'm really loving the scape these days, and more importantly, the flexibility that this tank allows. I've long been an advocate for building an aquascape which fits your own needs and schedule (while still looking top-notch!), and this tank is plenty forgiving, even withstanding the unintentional and much-regretted neglect which accompanies junior year. Many people seem to think that having a low-maintenance, high-tech tank is impossible; let my tank be proof that it is. The key? Nitrate-loving, fast-growing plants (in combination with whatever other plants you please, i.e. HC) and a reasonable bioload, with high (but not too high!) light, pressurized CO2 (which doesn't have to be a $300 regulator, I use a thirty-something dollar paintball rig), and of course, a little dedication and passion.

How have you based your planted tanks around your life and schedule? Even if you haven't realized it, you probably have made amendments and changes to fit your lifestyle. Food for thought.


----------



## freph

Mmmmmm greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen. Tank looks awesome man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Woah, this tank exploded and got even more gorgeous.

Love that you're letting the stems get taller in the back. Scale is getting better and better.

Any shrimp reproduction yet?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Mmmmmm greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen. Tank looks awesome man. Keep up the good work.


I've seen green this green a few other places. In person, it is _greeeeen_ indeed! This batch of photos was pretty bad, next time I'll mount a tripod and put some effort in, lol. Thanks for the compliments!



somewhatshocked said:


> Woah, this tank exploded and got even more gorgeous.
> 
> Love that you're letting the stems get taller in the back. Scale is getting better and better.
> 
> Any shrimp reproduction yet?


Haha! I love the stems too, they're functional yet visually pleasing. Funny you should ask, I just found a few new babies today while trimming. Better start shipping some out soon!


----------



## marioman72

this tank looks amazing love how bright it is!


----------



## AUvet14

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I'm really loving the scape these days, and more importantly, the flexibility that this tank allows. I've long been an advocate for building an aquascape which fits your own needs and schedule (while still looking top-notch!), and this tank is plenty forgiving, even withstanding the unintentional and much-regretted neglect which accompanies junior year. Many people seem to think that having a low-maintenance, high-tech tank is impossible; let my tank be proof that it is. The key? Nitrate-loving, fast-growing plants (in combination with whatever other plants you please, i.e. HC) and a reasonable bioload, with high (but not too high!) light, pressurized CO2 (which doesn't have to be a $300 regulator, I use a thirty-something dollar paintball rig), and of course, a little dedication and passion.
> 
> How have you based your planted tanks around your life and schedule? Even if you haven't realized it, you probably have made amendments and changes to fit your lifestyle. Food for thought.


Junior year of what? Idk that my scape on my 30 fits my lifestyle. Lol. I think it's more of a stress relief. Working on it is almost therapeutic for me. I'm in my junior year of veterinary school. Working on my tank helps me get my mind off of school for a little while and concentrate on something I really enjoy... my planted aquarium  So if you count the therapeutic aspects of doing maintenance, then I guess it does fit my schedule and lifestyle.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

marioman72 said:


> this tank looks amazing love how bright it is!


Thank you! :icon_redf



AUvet14 said:


> Junior year of what? Idk that my scape on my 30 fits my lifestyle. Lol. I think it's more of a stress relief. Working on it is almost therapeutic for me. I'm in my junior year of veterinary school. Working on my tank helps me get my mind off of school for a little while and concentrate on something I really enjoy... my planted aquarium  So if you count the therapeutic aspects of doing maintenance, then I guess it does fit my schedule and lifestyle.


High school. Exactly, stress relief is what our tanks are for, right? But if we have to work on them so much that we lose priorities in "real life" (), things only become more stressful. So having a tank that only needs minimal maintenance during the week and a water change and trim on the weekend fits my student lifestyle the most.


----------



## AUvet14

Geniusdudekiran said:


> High school. Exactly, stress relief is what our tanks are for, right? But if we have to work on them so much that we lose priorities in "real life" (), things only become more stressful. So having a tank that only needs minimal maintenance during the week and a water change and trim on the weekend fits my student lifestyle the most.


Well when you put it that way, then I guess it does fit my schedule. I do dose ferts 6 days a week, but that takes like a minute. It's only when I run into problems (algae, CO2 system issues, which are usually self-inflicted) that I end up doing stuff during the week. When I do trim, I usually trim on Friday afternoon or evening, then do my water change on Saturday morning. It's like clockwork. It feels weird if I don't stick to that schedule. If anything, I spend too much time with my face up against the glass like a little kid watching the shrimp swim around or looking at my schooling rasboras from across the room while spacing out. Lol.


----------



## @[email protected]

looking good kiran
and that blyxa is really growing for you.




AUvet14 said:


> Well when you put it that way, then I guess it does fit my schedule. I do dose ferts 6 days a week, but that takes like a minute. It's only when I run into problems (algae, CO2 system issues, which are usually self-inflicted) that I end up doing stuff during the week. When I do trim, I usually trim on Friday afternoon or evening, then do my water change on Saturday morning. It's like clockwork. It feels weird if I don't stick to that schedule. If anything, I spend too much time with my face up against the glass like a little kid watching the shrimp swim around or looking at my schooling rasboras from across the room while spacing out. Lol.


totally get what you mean.
i have an animal repro exam tuesday, but i find my new CPDs much more interesting than the textbook.


----------



## AUvet14

@[email protected] said:


> totally get what you mean.
> i have an animal repro exam tuesday, but i find my new CPDs much more interesting than the textbook.


Haha. Yeah... I have a comprehensive reproductive medicine final tomorrow, comprehensive urinary medicine final tuesday, and a surgery practicum final exam on wednesday... and just about anything is way more interesting than studying right now. Lol.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> looking good kiran
> and that blyxa is really growing for you.
> 
> totally get what you mean.
> i have an animal repro exam tuesday, but i find my new CPDs much more interesting than the textbook.


Thanks Marko! I love the blyxa. Let me know if/when you get those CPDs to breed for you


----------



## plantednano

Tank is looking good.

Oh the joys of school!!! Watching the tanks is relaxing, (specially frogs, watching them hunt is better than tv), but having planted my first tank last night, I can confidently say i did not enjoy that. lol So tedious and time consuming.

The anticipation of getting the tank one step closer to the end goal was enough motivation to get me through a 12 hour day stuck in a cad lab. Balancing weight distribution in a 910 foot car carrier will easily make you lose your mind!

What is the setup you are using for your C02? I was going to do DIY on the tak i just set up, and then pressurized on another i planned on setting up in a few months. But this might end up being my only tank for a while so might as well spend the money for C02 to make my life easier.


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks Marko! I love the blyxa. Let me know if/when you get those CPDs to breed for you


the majority of those CPDs are no longer with us as of 2 hours ago. kinda ironic you posted this just now...:icon_cry:
check my thread if you want the grim details.

they tend to breed readily in aquariums, but also tend to eat their eggs and fry unless moved out quickly.
during the spring ill be raising a new brood of bettas, and if i choose not to make a F3 generation, then i may choose to make a CPD spawning tank instead. if i do and its successful, ill make sure to let you know.
btw, never got a pic of that p. helferi flower...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

plantednano said:


> Tank is looking good.
> 
> Oh the joys of school!!! Watching the tanks is relaxing, (specially frogs, watching them hunt is better than tv), but having planted my first tank last night, I can confidently say i did not enjoy that. lol So tedious and time consuming.
> 
> The anticipation of getting the tank one step closer to the end goal was enough motivation to get me through a 12 hour day stuck in a cad lab. Balancing weight distribution in a 910 foot car carrier will easily make you lose your mind!
> 
> What is the setup you are using for your C02? I was going to do DIY on the tak i just set up, and then pressurized on another i planned on setting up in a few months. But this might end up being my only tank for a while so might as well spend the money for C02 to make my life easier.


Thanks! I'm using a Jaggedfury style paintball rig; easy, cheap, decently efficient, in combination with my ADA diffuser. 



@[email protected] said:


> the majority of those CPDs are no longer with us as of 2 hours ago. kinda ironic you posted this just now...:icon_cry:
> check my thread if you want the grim details.
> 
> they tend to breed readily in aquariums, but also tend to eat their eggs and fry unless moved out quickly.
> during the spring ill be raising a new brood of bettas, and if i choose not to make a F3 generation, then i may choose to make a CPD spawning tank instead. if i do and its successful, ill make sure to let you know.
> btw, never got a pic of that p. helferi flower...


Ouch... will do. I have posted the photos that I promised on your Facebook wall, sorry it took me so long! Remind me next time, lol! :icon_lol:

*Mini Update*

































As I'm sure you can tell, the tank is essentially the same every week but filling in little by little, lol.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Looking great, Kiran. That's some serious growth from back in the early days of the tank. 

Have been wondering something about that fixture, though. How much heat does it put off? Any impact on water temperature?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Looking great, Kiran. That's some serious growth from back in the early days of the tank.
> 
> Have been wondering something about that fixture, though. How much heat does it put off? Any impact on water temperature?


Thanks, Jake! It certainly is, and it's a lot lower maintenance, as well (ahhh... ).

Good question. The light went off some ten minutes ago for the night, and I just got up to touch it to see for you. The bulb and fixture are cool to the touch. Tomorrow when it's running I'll do the same. I will say, though, that when I'm doing trims, if my arm makes contact with the fixture for even about a minute, it's not painful or a bother, just warm. So I would say that it has no significant impact on the temperature of the tank (not that it could get much warmer here for December, 76*F!).

And finally, I never really congratulated you on your new administrative duties, so congratulations!


----------



## AUvet14

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks, Jake! It certainly is, and it's a lot lower maintenance, as well (ahhh... ).
> 
> Good question. The light went off some ten minutes ago for the night, and I just got up to touch it to see for you. The bulb and fixture are cool to the touch. Tomorrow when it's running I'll do the same. I will say, though, that when I'm doing trims, if my arm makes contact with the fixture for even about a minute, it's not painful or a bother, just warm. So I would say that it has no significant impact on the temperature of the tank (not that it could get much warmer here for December, 76*F!).
> 
> And finally, I never really congratulated you on your new administrative duties, so congratulations!


It was about that warm today here in Auburn, AL, at least before the storm front moved through. Now it's cooling off. I swear, sometimes I wonder why I even bother having a heater in my tank. Idk if it will ever cool off this year.

What's that plant you're using in the back left? It almost looks like rotala rotundifolia maybe?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Thanks!

That's great to hear. Have got one of those fixtures sitting in storage and am thinking about using it for some macro algae but was concerned about heat output. 



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks, Jake! It certainly is, and it's a lot lower maintenance, as well (ahhh... ).
> 
> Good question. The light went off some ten minutes ago for the night, and I just got up to touch it to see for you. The bulb and fixture are cool to the touch. Tomorrow when it's running I'll do the same. I will say, though, that when I'm doing trims, if my arm makes contact with the fixture for even about a minute, it's not painful or a bother, just warm. So I would say that it has no significant impact on the temperature of the tank (not that it could get much warmer here for December, 76*F!).
> 
> And finally, I never really congratulated you on your new administrative duties, so congratulations!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

AUvet14 said:


> It was about that warm today here in Auburn, AL, at least before the storm front moved through. Now it's cooling off. I swear, sometimes I wonder why I even bother having a heater in my tank. Idk if it will ever cool off this year.
> 
> What's that plant you're using in the back left? It almost looks like rotala rotundifolia maybe?


Crazy stuff, I can believe it. I don't have a heater in any of my tanks. No need for one here, really.

Presumably you mean the back right (and all along through the center)? That would be Rotala colorata.



somewhatshocked said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That's great to hear. Have got one of those fixtures sitting in storage and am thinking about using it for some macro algae but was concerned about heat output.


Super. It's a great light fixture, the perfect mix of sleek, modern design and industrial construction.


----------



## AUvet14

Haha. Yes. Back right. Sorry, been studying all night and will be up even later. Not thinking straight. Lol. So will it color up more as it gets taller and more mature? Which lily pipes are those? ADA OR DO!AQUA? I'm debating between Do!Aqua and Cal Aqua Labs fluxus nano pipes for my GLA 36-L (mini m size).

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## jkan0228

Nice Kiran! 

That growth from the Blyxa and HC is amazing. I think you should replace the entire back with Blyxa


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> Nice Kiran!
> 
> That growth from the Blyxa and HC is amazing. I think you should replace the entire back with Blyxa


Thanks Jeff! I've since trimmed the blyxa as it was beginning to get far too thick for my liking. Here's a nice trimmed-up, pruned, glass-cleaned shot


----------



## Tcal01

lol i just noticed that the gtr has taken the place of the lambo. im a big gtr fan. the tank looks phenomenal too. i have that same light


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Tcal01 said:


> lol i just noticed that the gtr has taken the place of the lambo. im a big gtr fan. the tank looks phenomenal too. i have that same light


Thanks! Actually, I have both the Lamborghini and the GTR up there now. The GTR is signed, though, so it holds sentimental value knowing it's the only one signed by Robert Himler!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Have you considered staggering the height of your stems for a more layered look?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Just got back from a ten day vacation with minimal tank-related damages... :hihi:

Positives:
-Excellent growth and color in R. colorata
-HC grew in very thickly
-Minimal algae despite not having been scraped for ten days 

Negatives:
-Filter blew out and ZooMed's customer service is closed until Monday
-Nerite snail _may_ have died

And to the photos! All photos are from my new iPhone 5, the camera of which is surprisingly strong, and when paired with the iPhoto app is fantastic. Love it. 


























I'll need to trim this tank as soon as I have a spare moment. Pics to come of the post-trim results!


----------



## @[email protected]

is that some UG at the very front of the tank?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> is that some UG at the very front of the tank?


Yeah, it's growing back from when I started the tank somehow... unfortunately, I can't think of any feasible way to get rid of it without damaging the HC's meticulous planting, and I don't really mind it that much, so I guess it will be staying. :icon_redf


----------



## @[email protected]

what a trooper...
well now you know that your tank is healthier than it once was. since if i remember this right, id didnt grow before. and now its growing in from some little fragment of runner that must have stayed in the substrate.
well when its time to buzz the HC id pull it out and stick it in an emersed pot or on a WK to have some. never get rid of a plant entirely. youll never know when youll need some for a scape or sale. (which is why i might need a third emersed tub...)


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Get those Nerites out of there they will kill your shrimp if left dead.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Get those Nerites out of there they will kill your shrimp if left dead.


Nah, the Nerite (there was only one to begin with) climbed out of the tank and fell onto the floor, where I stepped on it this morning when I woke up. I ended up putting it in another tank where it's now alive and well.


----------



## CPDzeke

Great job with the tank Kiran! I like your tank so much that I am making a different tank based on yours!


----------



## houseofcards

somewhatshocked said:


> Have you considered staggering the height of your stems for a more layered look?


^^^ This or have a triangle type scape with everything high near the highest rock point and then sloping down. That's the way I see it anyway, nice job.


----------



## CPDzeke

I will have a journal of my tank, and since it is more modeled off of Kiran's than bsk's should I call it Treeless Mountain V2 V2 or Treeless Mountain V3?

Anyone have any HC or UG for cheap? If so, let me know.


----------



## tex627

That iPhone camera is actually pretty amazing  
I've been having tons of trouble, even with a DSLR!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Looking lush Krian. I personally liked it better without the blyxa. Its too big and takes hides the cool rockscape IMO...but I'm more of a clean open scape kinda guy....


----------



## bluestems

That's a lot of growth on "treeless" mountain.  It looks like everything is really nicely established. Well done! roud:


----------



## al4n

Tank is coming along very nicely.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CPDzeke

Bump


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

CPDzeke said:


> Great job with the tank Kiran! I like your tank so much that I am making a different tank based on yours!


Haha, thanks! I'm glad this this tank is so inspiring! I had several tanks that I used to look up to on the forum that made me start new tanks and try different types of aquascapes.



houseofcards said:


> ^^^ This or have a triangle type scape with everything high near the highest rock point and then sloping down. That's the way I see it anyway, nice job.


I could do this but I'm not sure how it would look, as I can't get that blyxa down any shorter, unfortunately; so instead, it would be the rotala sloping down and then meeting this massive wall of blyxa. :icon_frow



CPDzeke said:


> I will have a journal of my tank, and since it is more modeled off of Kiran's than bsk's should I call it Treeless Mountain V2 V2 or Treeless Mountain V3?
> 
> Anyone have any HC or UG for cheap? If so, let me know.


Well, the reason that I called it V2 was because this tank actually used the same rocks as bsk's since I bought them from him, but call it whatever you want :icon_smil. Let me know when you start it!



tex627 said:


> That iPhone camera is actually pretty amazing
> I've been having tons of trouble, even with a DSLR!


Thanks, it's definitely a nice camera. Of course, I don't see myself replacing my DSLR with it, but it's a decent camera to be able to have with you all the time :icon_lol:



shrimpnmoss said:


> Looking lush Krian. I personally liked it better without the blyxa. Its too big and takes hides the cool rockscape IMO...but I'm more of a clean open scape kinda guy....


Haha, Howard, why does it seem that you always misspell my name? :flick:

I know what you mean, I've thought the same a bit. I'm definitely going to be trimming the blyxa soon and thinning it out. I will say, though, that it does definitely make the tank look more interesting from a distance.



bluestems said:


> That's a lot of growth on "treeless" mountain.  It looks like everything is really nicely established. Well done! roud:


Lol, I guess it is, I never really thought about it. I guess the name came more from the actual mountain/slope than the entire scape. :icon_lol: Thanks for the compliments!



al4n said:


> Tank is coming along very nicely.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thank you!


----------



## bluestems

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Lol, I guess it is, I never really thought about it. I guess the name came more from the actual mountain/slope than the entire scape. :icon_lol: Thanks for the compliments!


I understand... my tank has completely veered from my original intent! I think it's just part of the nature of the hobby. Sometimes it's based on what you can source, and what speaks to you as things evolve. :smile:


----------



## CPDzeke

I have a question.

Would I be able to grow HC under an archaea led with natural sunlight and/or 3 hundred watt incandescent bulbs that light my room


***STUPID QUESTION OF THE DAY***

How do you post a new thread?


Please,please,please reply.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

CPDzeke said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Would I be able to grow HC under an archaea led with natural sunlight and/or 3 hundred watt incandescent bulbs that light my room
> 
> ***STUPID QUESTION OF THE DAY***
> 
> How do you post a new thread?
> 
> Please,please,please reply.


98% no, unfortunately. Actually, 100%. You'll need something much more powerful. Room lights don't count, unless they are _literally_ right over the tank; ambient sunlight won't work unless the tank is right against a window, and even in this case, you'll have aesthetically-negative phototropism towards the window. 

If you're looking for a cheap lighting solution, go with a Hampton Bay desklamp (like the one on my Wabi Kusa tank in my signature) or something similar with a 40W equivalent CFL or something similar. roud:

Go to a sub-forum and hit "new thread." I had the same stupid question a couple years ago


----------



## CPDzeke

*Lights*

I think I will use a Hampton Bay desk lamp, but I want even lighting. Can I keep the archaea on one side and the HB desk lamp on the other? Will I need 2 lamps? Will one be enough by itself?
BTW
New thread coming soon. I have pics and it has the rocks, just waiting for my plants to come. Will the light be good for dwarf hair grass? Dwarf sag? Blyxa japonica? 

Btw again
I have an ADA mini m


----------



## @[email protected]

the 27 watt hampton bay lamp should give you even lighting.
i use it on my ADA 30C and got excellent growth all throughout the tank. plants i had: UG, HC, l. sessiliflora, a. petite, e. belem (a few straggling runners from anther tank somehow got in and grew), p. helferi, and r. fluitans.
never tried sag or blyxa, but they are less demanding than UG, HC, or p. helferi.


----------



## CPDzeke

Thanks Marko, but I got a strip of fifteen 1/4 inch bright white LEDs that should work, right?right?


----------



## CPDzeke

Add on, in addition to the archaea.


----------



## @[email protected]

oh.
for that i have no idea. never had any LED lights. know nothing about them.


----------



## CPDzeke

Frank, can we get some help here?
If it is not bright enough I may just buy more cheap LEDs or I may cave and spend the money on a 27 watt archaea clip on. Too bad it is so expensive. (Hint hint people from AFA)


----------



## CPDzeke

Where do I get the 27 watt hampton bay light?


----------



## @[email protected]

i think this is a newer model than mine. but same thing overall. minor differences in the plastic molding. i picked mine up at home depot, but that was years ago, and some people have been saying that cant find it at theirs.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

Growth looks great! I feel like you've lost your scape though since everything is overgrown.


----------



## CPDzeke

Do you think it works as well?(light coverage, whiteness, etc.)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

CPDzeke said:


> Where do I get the 27 watt hampton bay light?


People have said that they can be found at Home Depot, but I haven't found them there; it must be a location-dependent thing. 

I would start a thread discussing all of the items you will need in the General or Equipment section where more people will see it and be able to help you out. roud:



IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Growth looks great! I feel like you've lost your scape though since everything is overgrown.


Thanks! I've been feeling the same way. I'm going to hack down at the Blyxa soon, and I might just go with the colorata sloping with the mountain. I'm not sure yet, though.


----------



## CPDzeke

New vid please!


----------



## Centromochlus

An aquasky would look great over this tank. I love mine!


----------



## CPDzeke

I think this is good.
30 w fluorescent
Archaea 30 cm LED
15 1/4 inch bright white LEDs


----------



## @[email protected]

AzFishKid said:


> An aquasky would look great over this tank. I love mine!


it may be simpler to just use the hundred dollar bills to wipe up the spills. those things are [censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored] expensive.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I was at the first major swap meet here in SC today as a sponsor representing my website and met a lot of great new people, one of which sold me some beautiful pure Endlers with a hearty Scottish accent. I got six of them and they're in this tank (3 males, 2 females, one juvie that got mixed in the bag) -- pics tomorrow after I wake up at noon-ish after this long day!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Okay, here's a video update. These take a lot more time than photo updates, which is why I not do them often, but every once in a while it's nice to show how the movement and flow of the tank actually looks in real life. Enjoy!
http://youtu.be/8MP4oBsdOeM


----------



## manzpants92

Killin it Kiran, great job


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

manzpants92 said:


> Killin it Kiran, great job


Thank you!


----------



## freph

Video. Is. Beautiful. Great job on it. I'm jealous. Wanna trade Minis? 

Edit: About a minute in, I see surface skim. You racka disciprine, young padawan. :|
Edit2: Piiiiiiiiiiiiiipes.


----------



## CPDzeke

I watched the video first!
Great job, but I think you need to trim.
Beautiful endlers .


----------



## @[email protected]

very nice.
excellent video. 

are the endlers breeding for you? id love to get a female or two. i picked up 4 males at my LFS the other day, but they dont get females in.


----------



## tex627

Wow, beautifully done video, but why do fishtanks always have to be paired with zen and Asian like music? XD

Slow-clap sir, slow-clap.


----------



## jkan0228

Job well done with the video Kiran! I wish I had SOME editing skills


----------



## bluestems

Beautiful video! The tank is looking amazing


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Video. Is. Beautiful. Great job on it. I'm jealous. Wanna trade Minis?
> 
> Edit: About a minute in, I see surface skim. You racka disciprine, young padawan. :|
> Edit2: Piiiiiiiiiiiiiipes.


Thank you! Haha, I'll pass and keep my own 

Yeah yeah, I know, I'll up the flow. And what, I thought that they were covered by the plants by now... Lol :wink:



CPDzeke said:


> I watched the video first!
> Great job, but I think you need to trim.
> Beautiful endlers .


Yup, I PM'd ya so you could :icon_wink 

Which part did you think needs a trim? Blyxa? HC? And thanks on the Endlers. I'll be overrun in a few months, if you want some hit me up then 



@[email protected] said:


> very nice.
> excellent video.
> 
> are the endlers breeding for you? id love to get a female or two. i picked up 4 males at my LFS the other day, but they dont get females in.


Thanks Marko! I just got them two days ago -- so probably 28 days or so before I'm overrun :hihi:

I'm pretty sure that one of them is already gravid. When "it" happens hit me up and I'll be sure to send some your way :icon_wink



tex627 said:


> Wow, beautifully done video, but why do fishtanks always have to be paired with zen and Asian like music? XD
> 
> Slow-clap sir, slow-clap.


Thanks! Well yeah, I couldn't pass up some good Bassnectar. :hihi:



jkan0228 said:


> Job well done with the video Kiran! I wish I had SOME editing skills


Thanks Jeff! I didn't really do any material editing, only stitching and arranging, adding music, etc. No fancy software, just iMovie for iOS. Honestly, the quality can be attributed almost completely to the camera and a simple tripod.


----------



## @[email protected]

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks Marko! I just got them two days ago -- so probably 28 days or so before I'm overrun :hihi:
> 
> I'm pretty sure that one of them is already gravid. When "it" happens hit me up and I'll be sure to send some your way :icon_wink


sounds like a plan.
though i suspect you will know when 'it' happens before i do. lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@marko@ said:


> sounds like a plan.
> though i suspect you will know when 'it' happens before i do. lol


Yeah haha but I'll be posting updates here so we can predict it :biggrin:


----------



## CPDzeke

I think it is the blyxa and the rotala that need trimming. They look shaggy, and the blyxa seems to be reaching out to swallow the mountain
Your PFRs are turning into RCS.


----------



## CPDzeke

BTW, there is a snail at 0:20


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

CPDzeke said:


> I think it is the blyxa and the rotala that need trimming. They look shaggy, and the blyxa seems to be reaching out to swallow the mountain
> Your PFRs are turning into RCS.


I'm going to be keeping them like this for a week or two until I can trim it out for some good, evenly dense growth.


----------



## eoncloud

your tank looks great, also love your taste is music Bassnectar is of my faves


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

eoncloud said:


> your tank looks great, also love your taste is music Bassnectar is of my faves


Timestretch :thumbsup:


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thank you! Haha, I'll pass and keep my own
> 
> Yeah yeah, I know, I'll up the flow. And what, I thought that they were covered by the plants by now... Lol :wink:


Pshaw. I was moreso referring to the tubing being brown than the pipes, but they're both rather funky. Reminds me....I need to clean my lily pipes on the 20... :icon_redf



CPDzeke said:


> Your PFRs are turning into RCS.


I wouldn't say that just yet. I believe that most of the shrimp that were visible in the video were males.


----------



## CPDzeke

Oh.


----------



## CPDzeke

I think I want another update...


----------



## cooper

are you still using rootmedic onestep to fertilize? if so what do you plan on doing once you run out seeing as rootmedic is no longer running


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

CPDzeke said:


> I think I want another update...


If you can stand an iPhone update, then sure. I chopped down the Rotala on the right last week just for the fun of it. I don't really know what to think of it, as I simply haven't had the time to worry about it this week, lol. 

What do you guys think of it? Just felt like changing it up. It'll grow back in few weeks anyway. 












cooper said:


> are you still using rootmedic onestep to fertilize? if so what do you plan on doing once you run out seeing as rootmedic is no longer running


I am. I actually didn't know that they went under, shows how much I've been bogged down this year lol. I suppose I'll switch over to Pfertz or something when I run out, but that probably won't be for another year at least.


----------



## ophiophagus

looking very nice


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

ophiophagus said:


> looking very nice


Thanks!


----------



## @[email protected]

i like it. but you need to tame that blyxa.


----------



## CPDzeke

Agreed.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

that blyxa needs a trim!


----------



## Couesfanatic

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I am. I actually didn't know that they went under, shows how much I've been bogged down this year lol. I suppose I'll switch over to Pfertz or something when I run out, but that probably won't be for another year at least.


Pfertz is shutting down as well.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> i like it. but you need to tame that blyxa.


Any suggestions on how to lower its height? Without squared-off leaves, that is?



ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Damn, that blyxa needs a trim!


I know, I know. Lol



Couesfanatic said:


> Pfertz is shutting down as well.


Dang, really? Guess I'll cross that bridge when I get there and figure it out then.


----------



## freph

Just mix your own solutions. Dirt cheap and easy to do. Startup cost is very low as well. Can easily reuse your old RM fert bottles and just add whatever you need to your arsenal. Best idea would be to make a custom macros mix tailored to your source water and plant uptake but also have some normal stuff like K and P do spot dose as needed while getting your numbers exactly right. Micros too, of course and you can go rich or lean in iron based on what you want out of the tank.


----------



## @[email protected]

blyxa is a stem plant. cut its stem, low down. 
when it starts to get new growth points, then cut some of the longer leaves back.

dude, mixing your own fertz is easy. i do it and it works great. much cheaper too. 
did it in september last time and i still have over half of my micros and a little more of my macros left.


----------



## hyunbaw

Tank & Photos look great! How is the DIY PB CO2? Can you get the BPS count pretty low?


----------



## Bserve

Nothing for 2 Weeks? Was the tank taken down or something?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

hyunbaw said:


> Tank & Photos look great! How is the DIY PB CO2? Can you get the BPS count pretty low?


Thanks, it's at about 1 BPS right now, that's about as low as I've ever gotten it. 



Bserve said:


> Nothing for 2 Weeks? Was the tank taken down or something?


No, but it's not looking that hot. Will post pics maybe this weekend.


----------



## CPDzeke

Bump


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

As you wish, Zeke. But you'll have to deal with iPhone pics, sorry! :redface:









FTS









Rotala colorata behaving itself









Badly overgrown HC









Interestingly deformed Downoi

I know it's been neglected. The Blyxa looks horrible. The tank on a 1-10 scale, in my opinion, sits at a solid six right now. I'll get it back to ten soon when some more time heads my way roud:


----------



## CPDzeke

Don't worry. I use my iPhone.
Check my sig.


----------



## CPDzeke

Happy birthday to treeless mountain!


----------



## @[email protected]

time for a replant. particularly for the rotala. let it grow up to the surface, uproot, and replant the tips. the bottoms can only last so long... i tend to redo each of my stem bushes every 1-2 months.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

CPDzeke said:


> Happy birthday to treeless mountain!


The tank thanks you, sorry I have been unable to update, had a really crazy weekend. Not much to see anyway, but it's getting by. 



@[email protected] said:


> time for a replant. particularly for the rotala. let it grow up to the surface, uproot, and replant the tips. the bottoms can only last so long... i tend to redo each of my stem bushes every 1-2 months.


Yeah I know what you mean, the bottoms get all black and scarred. Spring break coming up in two weeks, I'll probably do it then.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Huh, why was this moved?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Huh, why was this moved?


Hmm, didn't even notice. Guess they're moving the nano journals over to the journals section; I never really understood the difference.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

After more than three weeks of doing _literally nothing_ with this tank, it's still doing okay. I hardly have been looking at it. I feel bad that I used to be so much more into this tank and so much more enthusiastic about maintaining it (and tanks in general) but between school, bonsai, and a new startup, I've been really bogged down. I will say, however, that as of now, there are no immediate plans to take down the tank. 

Here's an iPhone pic for you, Zeke. Lol


----------



## @[email protected]

the p. helferi is doing better in that new spot.

it happens. we all get bored of tanks eventually. thats when you kinda run it on autopilot for a while. then you get some inspiration for a new layout and redo it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

@[email protected] said:


> the p. helferi is doing better in that new spot.
> 
> it happens. we all get bored of tanks eventually. thats when you kinda run it on autopilot for a while. then you get some inspiration for a new layout and redo it.


Indeed it is, it's flourishing in both spots. One of them, the leftmost location, has sort of developed into a sort of grove, which is pretty neat. 

Yep, I'm thinking that maybe sometime this summer I will redo it into a new, low tech scape. However, I'll certainly keep this set of awesome stones to set up once again someday.


----------



## CPDzeke

Please clean your pipes!


----------



## @[email protected]

CPDzeke said:


> Please clean your pipes!


Lol. You may want to consider stainless steel lily pipes instead.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Looking at this tank earlier, I decided that I need a _much_ lower-maintenance tank for my desk. I'm thinking that I'll rescale this tank into a _super_ simple tank (maybe even without any plants at all). Wait, hear me out here, a simple sand bottom and a tall piece of Seiryu. That's it. Stocking could change. In fact, maybe the top of the rock might even stick out of the water... in fact, maybe I could... 

More to come.


----------



## freph

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Looking at this tank earlier, I decided that I need a _much_ lower-maintenance tank for my desk. I'm thinking that I'll rescale this tank into a _super_ simple tank (maybe even without any plants at all). Wait, hear me out here, a simple sand bottom and a tall piece of Seiryu. That's it. Stocking could change. In fact, maybe the top of the rock might even stick out of the water... in fact, maybe I could...
> 
> More to come.


Get some pieces of slate and tie Riccia to them. Leave an open area in the front for the aesthetics of the sand to shine through. Boom. Trim Riccia once every two weeks and you're fine. Rocky, sand, bubbly goodness.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

freph said:


> Get some pieces of slate and tie Riccia to them. Leave an open area in the front for the aesthetics of the sand to shine through. Boom. Trim Riccia once every two weeks and you're fine. Rocky, sand, bubbly goodness.


Diggin this idea :thumbsup:


----------



## CPDzeke

I like this too much to ever change it. Please don't, to be honest I would be incredibly sad.


----------



## Green_Flash

Geniusdudekiran said:


> After more than three weeks of doing _literally nothing_ with this tank, it's still doing okay. I hardly have been looking at it. I feel bad that I used to be so much more into this tank and so much more enthusiastic about maintaining it (and tanks in general) but between school, bonsai, and a new startup, I've been really bogged down. I will say, however, that as of now, there are no immediate plans to take down the tank.
> 
> Here's an iPhone pic for you, Zeke. Lol


That looks pretty good for not doing much maintenance lol, the HC growing over the stones, the Rotala forest and Downoi make this look very pleasing. :thumbsup:


----------



## frrok

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Looking at this tank earlier, I decided that I need a _much_ lower-maintenance tank for my desk. I'm thinking that I'll rescale this tank into a _super_ simple tank (maybe even without any plants at all). Wait, hear me out here, a simple sand bottom and a tall piece of Seiryu. That's it. Stocking could change. In fact, maybe the top of the rock might even stick out of the water... in fact, maybe I could...
> 
> More to come.


How about just moss? ...No plants? I know you like the minimal look... But c'mon!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

CPDzeke said:


> I like this too much to ever change it. Please don't, to be honest I would be incredibly sad.


Well, it is going to happen. All good things must come to an end roud:

I will be keeping the rocks to set it up again someday when I have the time to deal with a scape this demanding. 



Green_Flash said:


> That looks pretty good for not doing much maintenance lol, the HC growing over the stones, the Rotala forest and Downoi make this look very pleasing. :thumbsup:


Yes, but the photos were taken after scraping algae, grinning, filling the tank back up to the top. But you're right, it definitely is a resilient and has done well with little/no input. 



frrok said:


> How about just moss? ...No plants? I know you like the minimal look... But c'mon!


I don't really know... a non-planted tank is fascinating to me, but I don't know if I'd get bored too quickly. The great thing is I could easily rescape on a weekly basis if need be.


----------



## gnod

wow man, i have to say..this tank is a great one. the transformation from beginning to end - amazing. great job.

how many blyxa stems did you have in the left corner?


----------



## CPDzeke

How about this tank with pool filter sand instead? Low maintenance with the same awesome rock work!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

CPDzeke said:


> How about this tank with pool filter sand instead? Low maintenance with the same awesome rock work!


PFS will not hold up this scape like AS does :icon_conf


----------



## CPDzeke

How's this going? Is it done yet?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I'm in California and Las Vegas, the tank will come down when I get back.


----------



## CPDzeke

What happened to the old light? I sold mine to MABJ, how about you? I need to update my journal. It's been too long.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Hey, where did you get those ADA posters?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Hey, where did you get those ADA posters?


I put the ADA booklets that come with ADA orders under the knife


----------



## CPDzeke

Pics?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

CPDzeke said:


> Pics?


Of what haha


----------



## CPDzeke

The tank, in all its takendownedness.


----------



## parrottbay

Hey man, Have you ever had a problem with BBA or staghorn in your tank at all? If so, I am curious what you did to fix your discrepancy?


----------



## parrottbay

Where did you get your PC light at? I am trying to obtain one, can you please help?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

parrottbay said:


> Where did you get your PC light at? I am trying to obtain one, can you please help?


You want it? I'll PM you.


----------



## 951socal

Hey, I joined this forum just for this tank. 
I bought the fluval chi with the ex, while at petsmart, and put plants in it before I even knew forums like this existed. A lot of trial and error. 

way back in the original post, what light is that? 
how did you like it? 

also, you mentioned you had PLASTIC/ARCYLIC lily lines? can you send me a link to where to get those plastic ones? 

ADA, and EBAY only have the glass, and I have pets, and kids, and drunk friends who like to touch fragile things

and I think plastic is perfect for that rather than glass.


----------



## parrottbay

Geniusdudekiran said:


> You want it? I'll PM you.


 I want it and I PM you also but I never got yours?:confused1:


----------



## plantednano

951socal said:


> Hey, I joined this forum just for this tank.
> I bought the fluval chi with the ex, while at petsmart, and put plants in it before I even knew forums like this existed. A lot of trial and error.
> 
> way back in the original post, what light is that?
> how did you like it?
> 
> also, you mentioned you had PLASTIC/ARCYLIC lily lines? can you send me a link to where to get those plastic ones?
> 
> ADA, and EBAY only have the glass, and I have pets, and kids, and drunk friends who like to touch fragile things
> 
> and I think plastic is perfect for that rather than glass.


 
Idk if you have found your answer yet, but i believe his were made by a member of the forum. There are multiple diy guides on here somewhere, a simple search should brind up a few


----------



## kman

Amazing tank. Great inspiration, thanks! Btw, do you still have the photos of your Spec tank hosted somewhere? They no longer show up in the "Show me your Spec!" thread, and I'd love to see them, even if the tank is no longer in action.


----------

